# Hyperemesis Gravidarum Support Tribe (Also extreme nausea/vomiting)



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I know there are many mamas out there who have suffered from this and some who are suffering from it now.

I've had it through 3 pregnancies.

Anyone else out there interested in having a tribe for HG?

ETA: This thread is also helpful. The OP suffered from HG, as well.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I will definitely join.

Survived hyperemesis twice.....


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Survived but barely, right?









I just don't think I can handle another pregnancy. I tell ppl, "It's like you're allergic to pregnancy." They laugh, but they have no idea...


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Survived but barely, right?









I just don't think I can handle another pregnancy. I tell ppl, "It's like you're allergic to pregnancy." They laugh, but they have no idea...

That is the way I feel! W/ my girls I was soooo very sick. #1 I lost 17lbs (And I was pretty skinny too so I looked very bad adn sickly), #2 I only lost 13lbs and w/ #3 I lost 35lbs. Being pg again scares the crap out of me! Yes, people who have never had to deal w/ Hyperemesis have no clue how bad it truly can be.


----------



## casemnor (May 21, 2005)

Joining though I've never been officially diagnosed as such. Am due in Oct with my second, and at 34 weeks am still puking my ring up just about every day. Thankfully, with this pregnancy, I've had less non-stop nausea....just a lot more puking (the nausea is short, but intense and ends in vomitting). I'm also "luckY" with this one that there ar edays that I can eat with no problem.

With my first I was hideously nauseated every day/all night for 26 weeks straight, and then it eased.

I took me three years to be brave enough to be pregnant again...and I am counting the weeks down until I can wake up in the morning not worried I'll puke.

It is so debilitating...I'm so tired all the time...and I want to murder anyoen that says to me "but doesn't mornign sickness stop after the first trimester?" and looks at me like I'm making it up.

Sigh.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Cas, I got the same crap during my last pregnancy. I was so disheartened. Ppl just do not grasp the severity of it.


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Things definitely eased up for me around 14 weeks, but I just puked last week so yeah...

I take 25 mg of Phenergan each night before bed and that seems to help at this point.

I had a PICC line for about a month and a half during first tri and I lost 22 lbs. This week I finally went over my pre-pregnancy weight by 2 lbs.

I know there are plenty of women who have had it way worse than me, but already I cannot even imagine going through this again.

DH keeps telling me that it will be worth it and that I shouldn't make up my mind about more kids until after this one is here. I already know I want to adopt our second child though.


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi, I survived HG twice and won't be doing it again. I never had to have a PICC line or extended hospital stays, but I seriously considered terminating because of it







It is even documented in the OB's report on my medical files--I feel pretty bad about that. I got a lot of help from the HER forums but can't even click on the site now because of the feelings it brings back.

My HG hit on the flight back from Japan--I hope I will be able to ride a plane in November without hyperventilating or vomiting even though I am 8 weeks PP now (I still have some zofran left so I will be taking that just in case). Everytime I open the closet the smell of our suitcases makes me ill, and every so often I will get a whiff of the smell of our trip to Japan and feel transported back. Is this PTSD? How long before it gets better? People just don't understand how awful it was to lose 20 pounds in your first tri and be unable to stop vomiting no matter what you do. My poor toddler was on her own for 3 months! Looking forward to hearing from other people who are PP.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

PBandJ, I can't go back to HER right now, either. It's too much for me.

I'd say that sounds like PTSD. You should probably see a therapist for it, but who knows if you'd find one that understands hg.

A friend of mine (also an mdc'er) had hg through her pregnancies, as well, and she had the BEST midwives helping her through it. They were SO understanding and compassionate and HELPFUL!


----------



## treespeak (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *casemnor* 

I took me three years to be brave enough to be pregnant again...

This is where I'm at now. I was certain that I wanted at least two children before I experienced HG. Now I wonder how I could possibly mother my son while puking my guts out for months on end. No way would closely spaced kids work for us. How do you moms with multiple-HG pregnancies work up the courage to go through it again? Anyone else compiling strategies to survive their next pregnancy? Maybe I'm in denial, but I'm researching things like herbal therapy that I can do before and during pregnancy to help, and I know I won't wait so long before I get IVs and zofran if I need it again.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, my older 2 are 18 mos apart by surprise. The space between middle and baby is 6 yrs -- I hoped I wouldn't be sick again.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## magentamomma (Mar 18, 2004)

Lost 40 lbs pg with pg 1, lost 2? or so with the other two. The tiredness is what got me this last time. I missed my dd being 4 yrs old. I get tired of all the herbal or dietary advice at this point. I am an avid reader and researcher. I have tried it all at this point. People really don't get it, unless they are around to watch you puke. Even then I don't think they can comprehend what 9 months of vomiting does to a person. I still can't stand Braggs Liquid Aminos.
One friend wasn't sympathetic after she found out that I knew I would be like this and chose to get pg again, another said well you wanted to be pregnant to which I retorted, Just cause you choose to drive doesn't mean your asking for a car wreck.
I like this tribe


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magentamomma* 
One friend wasn't sympathetic after she found out that I knew I would be like this and chose to get pg again, another said well you wanted to be pregnant to which I retorted, Just cause you choose to drive doesn't mean your asking for a car wreck.
I like this tribe

GREAT comeback! I'm going to remember that one.

I lost about 20 lbs with each pregnancy. Certainly not a huge amount of weight compared to some, but VERY noticeable on me.


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magentamomma* 
I get tired of all the herbal or dietary advice at this point. I am an avid reader and researcher. I have tried it all at this point. People really don't get it, unless they are around to watch you puke. Even then I don't think they can comprehend what 9 months of vomiting does to a person.











There is this lady at my church who's always telling me that I just need to snack on crackers all day and always keep something in my stomach.

Ugh!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 









There is this lady at my church who's always telling me that I just need to snack on crackers all day and always keep something in my stomach.

Ugh!

I hate that. The HER forums have a forum all about these types of responses. They call it "crackering" because everyone tells you to eat crackers.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

I was trying to figure out how much money I've spent treating my HG. This is my third time having it and it's not as bad as it was last time. I'm counting my blessings having only needed one trip to the ER for two bags of IV fluids!

Zofran - $42
Phenergan - $19
Reglan - $4
Antacids - $8
Red Raspberry Leaf caps - $8
Nux Vomica - $7
Homeopathic Morning Sickness Remedy - $15
Sea Bands - $6
Ginger gum - $4
Electrolyte solution - $12
Trace Minerals - $3
Liquid Prenatals - $20
Book "No More Morning Sickness" - $2

and that doesn't even include the countless amound of FOOD I've had to try to help ease my nausea and vomiting. I can't wait to be able to eat again. So far I'm still down 12lbs at 15wks.


----------



## magentamomma (Mar 18, 2004)

what are the HER forums??


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

http://forums.helpher.org/


----------



## mamaofprincesses (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll join in. I've had two HG pregnancies, the second was worse than the first (but still not as bad as some people. . .doesn't make it any better for me though).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Survived but barely, right?









I just don't think I can handle another pregnancy. I tell ppl, "It's like you're allergic to pregnancy." They laugh, but they have no idea...

That's funny, because my second child was born in Thailand, and the Thai slang for morning sickness is that you're allergic to being pregnant.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaofprincesses* 
I'll join in. I've had two HG pregnancies, the second was worse than the first (but still not as bad as some people. . .doesn't make it any better for me though).


I get that. With my first I was puking constantly, 2nd was puke and nausea, 3rd was mostly nausea. Although the puking I did do was so violent it caused bleeding in my esophagus twice. (Don't puke milk!)

Quote:

That's funny, because my second child was born in Thailand, and the Thai slang for morning sickness is that you're allergic to being pregnant.
Oh that is funny!


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I find that I have a lot of feelings regarding....regular pregnancies. I mean I miss feeling all *glowing*....I didn't enjoy being pregnant and I feel like I was cheated out of something great. I felt like I was dying. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoS* 
I find that I have a lot of feelings regarding....regular pregnancies. I mean I miss feeling all *glowing*....I didn't enjoy being pregnant and I feel like I was cheated out of something great. I felt like I was dying. Does anyone else feel this way?

oh god yes. I had these feelings all the time. just felt like i was wasting away into that toilet bowl... although I was lucky and had the hg go away in my 2nd trimester. but then I got gestational diabetes and it was hell on until birth. I do feel so lucky I got a healthy baby out of all that--grown on phenergan, unisom, and zofran but she seems ok so far.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magentamomma* 
Lost 40 lbs pg with pg 1, lost 2? or so with the other two. The tiredness is what got me this last time. I missed my dd being 4 yrs old. I get tired of all the herbal or dietary advice at this point. I am an avid reader and researcher. I have tried it all at this point. People really don't get it, unless they are around to watch you puke. Even then I don't think they can comprehend what 9 months of vomiting does to a person. I still can't stand Braggs Liquid Aminos.
One friend wasn't sympathetic after she found out that I knew I would be like this and chose to get pg again, another said well you wanted to be pregnant to which I retorted, Just cause you choose to drive doesn't mean your asking for a car wreck.
I like this tribe

I HATE HATE when people say things like this! I had a few people tell me that it was all in my head! WTF? Yes, I lovedI puking my guts up, spending time in the hospital, looking and feeling like I was dying and missing 9mths of my kids lives! But I'm making it up!?
I am really scared to puke again. It is one of the highest fears on my "list".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 









There is this lady at my church who's always telling me that I just need to snack on crackers all day and always keep something in my stomach.

Ugh!

I actually yelled at a friend who told me this! Don't people think that if the darn crackers helped we would eat them 24/7? I tired so much!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
I was trying to figure out how much money I've spent treating my HG. This is my third time having it and it's not as bad as it was last time. I'm counting my blessings having only needed one trip to the ER for two bags of IV fluids!

Zofran - $42
Phenergan - $19
Reglan - $4
Antacids - $8
Red Raspberry Leaf caps - $8
Nux Vomica - $7
Homeopathic Morning Sickness Remedy - $15
Sea Bands - $6
Ginger gum - $4
Electrolyte solution - $12
Trace Minerals - $3
Liquid Prenatals - $20
Book "No More Morning Sickness" - $2

and that doesn't even include the countless amound of FOOD I've had to try to help ease my nausea and vomiting. I can't wait to be able to eat again. So far I'm still down 12lbs at 15wks.

I didn't spend money on my meds b/c we are military but we spent so much money on every "cure" out there to try to help me.
I was so excited about an hr after I gave birth this last time I looked at DH & DD1 (who was in the room w/ us) and sd "I'm STARVING!" They both started crying b/c they were so happy I was hungry! It was the 1st time since I'd gotten pg.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoS* 
I find that I have a lot of feelings regarding....regular pregnancies. I mean I miss feeling all *glowing*....I didn't enjoy being pregnant and I feel like I was cheated out of something great. I felt like I was dying. Does anyone else feel this way?

I really do feel cheated. I NEVER felt that "glowing" feeling on the puking one. I didn't enjoy being pregnant either. I puked too much!

I'm so glad to have someone who understands how hard being pg really was on me and my family. Its not morning sickness that goes away after you get up to eat. Its w/ you all day and night. People just don't understand.


----------



## magentamomma (Mar 18, 2004)

I look forward to that first meal after labor sooooo much, because I know it will stay down. I willed ds out so that he would be born in time for me to get Thai food.
What gets me now is that I have said that if I get pg again I will at least look into anti nausea drugs, and I have gotten comments from people against that too! I have gone 3 pregnancies w/o any help for my HG and I just don't think I can do it again.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoS* 
I find that I have a lot of feelings regarding....regular pregnancies. I mean I miss feeling all *glowing*....I didn't enjoy being pregnant and I feel like I was cheated out of something great. I felt like I was dying. Does anyone else feel this way?

Definitely. And even though the baby is almost 10 mos now, I still get sorta of jealous of other pregnant women who have such beautiful pregnancies.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magentamomma* 
I look forward to that first meal after labor sooooo much, because I know it will stay down. I willed ds out so that he would be born in time for me to get Thai food.
What gets me now is that I have said that if I get pg again I will at least look into anti nausea drugs, and I have gotten comments from people against that too! I have gone 3 pregnancies w/o any help for my HG and I just don't think I can do it again.

I only got meds when I went to the ER so I had to use them sparingly. I only took the phenergan on my very worst days and since we couldn't afford zofran, I never got that.









Because we have no health insurance and can't afford meds out of pocket, we can't have any more kids. And honestly, that's ok with me.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I have had it twice.

I am ttc right now, and really nervous. I was treated for h. pylori, which I've read can be one of the causes, so I am hoping I don't have it as bad this time.

Diclectin is the only thing that kept me out of the hospital.

HG is so hard and isolating.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
I get that. With my first I was puking constantly, 2nd was puke and nausea, 3rd was mostly nausea. Although the puking I did do was so violent it caused bleeding in my esophagus twice. (Don't puke milk)

This sounds like me. My first I puked my guts out for months, lost weight ect but it did get way better after 5-6 mths. It was my only pregnancy that it went away for the most part. I also got excessive saliva (can't remember the medical term). My second pregnacy , horrid nausea a good deal of puking, I puked if I sneezed, coughed , cleared my throat (good times, NOT). Then I stopped puking 5ish mth but the nausea never went away, yuck. Was hospitilized with bad dehydration in my 34th week. Then my last pregnacy really hard core debilitating nausea but not as much puking but when I did it was so forceful it broke blood vessels around my eyes. The nausea got somewhat better after 5-6 mths but stayed the whole time and again I had excessive saliva for the first 5-6 mths (so bad I had to spit in a cup, yuck). I also had to eat every 2hrs or I was even more nauseas, I did not lose weight but gained a lot because of that. I also have had strong food adversions with all 3 pregnancies.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magentamomma* 
II have gone 3 pregnancies w/o any help for my HG and I just don't think I can do it again.


Me too and I'm certain I can't do it again.


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

HG has messed up my body so much. I lost all my muscle and now it's fat. I'm trying to get back into shape and it's just so hard. I have 34 pounds to lose, most of it I just kept on from my first pregnancy. I'm hoping I can make a come-back by the time I am 30 (next year).


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I also lost muscle this last round (and the first 2, but only since my 2nd pregnancy have I really been paying attention to muscle and exercising) and I'm trying to come back from it.

Today I just learned to rock climb at the gym and had SUCH a good time! I think I'll try to do it more. My arms & legs are sore. It was a wonderful feeling!

I remembered recently that when I was pregnant w/ my first in 1999, my aunt on my dad's side had told me that she was sick into her 5th month w/ her pregnancies. (One or more, I don't remember.) Also, in conversing w/ my mother, she was dizzy all through her last 2 pregnancies and very, very sick. It makes me wonder if my aunt & my mom had undx'd HG.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I also lost muscle w/ each pg. This last one was the worst by far. It was really rough. I have no desire at all to ever ever be pg again. Being pg actually scares the wholy crap out of me!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

My body was wrecked after my last pregnacy too. Pregnancy is already hard on your body but HG pregnancy extremely hard on your body and your mental state.


----------



## fairydoula (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi,
I had HG with my second. I have 4 now, which, considering how I puked every single day with my second, is amazing that I chose to do it again, twice! ACK! I must be nuts! LOL.
I went through a long period of not even LIKING my in utero child because of being sick every day. I went to the hospital when I had the slightest feeling of labor, since I wanted her OUT OUT OUT.
I found that the differences between my second and third pregnancies were that with the second I was out of shape, physically, I ate poorly and had no concept of nutritive pallatives that would help me, like ginger, papaya, mint, etc.
With my third, I ate much better, exercized 6 days a week for at least 45 minutes a day, and enjoyed a much easier, healthier pregnancy. While I don't KNOW for sure, I suspect that a lot of my HG, for which I had to go to the hospital and get IV fluid replacements, was due to not treating my body right to begin with.
Has anyone else had this suspicion or experience? I'm







now, so I need to really make sure I exercize and eat right this time as well, especially to avoid HG as I do NOT like to puke, and I have 4 kids to take care of now! No time to puke! LOL. I am out of shape again, but I am hoping that with regular walking and yoga that I can keep my body in shape enough that pregnancy will not be too hard on me.
-Jen


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

With my first I was fit (and 20) and still had it, I kept exercising until I was too sick to. With my second I was a little overweight but not out of shape. With my third I was speed walking about an hour per day and pretty darn fit and although I wasn't eating enough (before pregnancy) what I did it was extremely healthy. Again I kept exercising until I was too sick to.
I do not think for me it has anything to do with fitness level or healthy eating. That would be nice though because you can do something about that. I have done just about all the 'remedies' except precription drugs, none worked. I have so many people blame my HG on my diet , my body being too toxic, it being from my childhood abuse, to I am just exagerating and on and on. Boy does that get old.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

That wasn't my experience, unfortunately. I knew about mint, ginger, etc. I ate well and exercised. Well, of course, once hg hit, I did not eat well or exercise.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Has anyone else looked into the h. pylori connection?


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

Was anyone diagnosed with gestational diabetes while suffering from hyperemesis? With my first pregnancy I had an emergency c/s at 27wks due to pre-eclampsia and never took the GD test. With my second (worst case of HG) I took the test at 24wks and failed the screening and failed the 3hr so bad they put me on insulin! This time I failed the screening at 10wks and refused the 3hr. I saw the nutritionist who agreed that the test results are abnormal due to the HG. But my OB wanted to put me on insulin. It's always my post-meal numbers that are high, my fasting levels are always normal. *sigh* I hate that it's one pregnancy complication or another!

That helicobacter pylori theory seems to have a fairly convincing background. However I've never had any gastritis or stomach problems other than while pregnant. So I'm pretty sure it doesn't apply to me. It's strange that I hardly get heartburn or bowel trouble or anything when I'm not pregnant and then when I am I get the whole nine yards! I'm still trying to wrap my mind around constipated diarreah lol (Sorry TMI)


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Survived but barely, right?









I just don't think I can handle another pregnancy. I tell ppl, "It's like you're allergic to pregnancy." They laugh, but they have no idea...

boy is that ever the truth!

maybe this has already been answered but would those recovering from HG be welcome too? I'm finding this last recovery so very hard.









So far my HG is totally unexplained. No gallbladder problems, no relief from liver-helping herbs, no gestational diabetes, no H.pylori (or even relatives)...


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

I got diagnosed with GD but after I was still recovering from HG in the 2nd tri. I was still puking after midwife appts, just leaving the house was exhausting and the smell of the taxi was just too much. My fasting numbers were crap but postprandials fine if I exercised for 10 minutes after eating. The combination of having HG and then getting GD was just too much. I'll never be pregnant again but I look forward to maybe adopting in a few years. I got put on insulin at night and my midwife dumped me (I didn't like her anyway). But everything turned out great in the end--


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I never tested. First because I was too sick to take the test, and next time, I declined for other reasons though I probablyw ould have been too sick to take the test as well.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I was tested for GD in my first two pregnancies and passed. I declined being tested in my third.


----------



## SarahLi (Jan 11, 2007)

I had HG with my son. Horrible experience. The Rainbow Light prenatal vitamins helped toward the end to turn the HG into "morning sickness" and I only vomited once a day with them. The only med that helped me was Vistaril. Zofran and Phenergan actually made it worse!
After my hard labor, vomiting the whole time, I had a c-section, and in recovery I said to my DH, "Guess what? I'm not nauseated anymore, and it feels so good!".
I'm also scared to be pregnant again. I'm thinking of waiting until he is 5 or 6. I know I couldn't take care of a toddler with it.
My body doesn't handle hormones well. I tried hormonal bc once and threw up for 24 hrs, so I think the pg had a similar effect on me.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I read someone's post...can't find it right now but they mentioned that you are bitter over not having a regular pregnancy and how it is similiar to struggling with infertility. It took 2.5 years for me to get pregnant the first time and I had the ache in my heart.....kind of the same ache I have when I see happy healthy pregnant ladies...although I am so so sos soosososososoososoososososoosososo thankful I now have two happy healthy daughters....


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi there! In the interest of limiting FYT to subjects not hosted elsewhere on the board, we have moved your tribe here. You're still a tribe, which means you're still support-only. If you have any questions about the move, please do not discuss it on the boards. Rather, contact an administrator or start a thread in Questions and Suggestions. Thanks, and happy posting!


----------



## casemnor (May 21, 2005)

You know what I found astounding about my first bout of HG? That my doctor didn't know that zofran can cause severe constipation....I will never forget the horrible result of that lack of knowledge.

and, I find that HG is like having anxiety/depression issues....no one quite gets how difficult it all is, especially if you are trying to "cope."

Last friday I just couldn't get myself to a stage in the morning where I felt confident to make my 40+ minute commute into work. I decided to work from home, but even then I felt that people were probably rolling their eyes that I was using pregnancy as an excuse to not come in. Now, who knows if anyone even cared/noticed...but I find that people are just incredulous when I tell them I'm still puking regularly at 36 weeks. Like I'm crazy or exaggerating or it's something I'm making up.


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SarahLi* 
My body doesn't handle hormones well. I tried hormonal bc once and threw up for 24 hrs, so I think the pg had a similar effect on me.

Me too. I had horrible digestive issues when I was on BC. I guess that should have been a clue to what pregnancy would hold for me.

Now, not only am I afraid of getting pregnant again, I'm afraid to go on BC again.

What am I going to do?


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

I have HG for the 3rd or 4th time, I'm not sure if I count when I was pg with my son. I was too sick to leave the house then, but I was able to live without meds. The other three times, I would have died without meds and still was too sick to leave the house. (I even miscarried one of my HG pregnancies. I got sick during my other four pgs that I miscarried). That made HG so much harder for me this time around - I didn't know if it would be worth it in the end or I'd lose another one. I'm almost 14 weeks pg though and all looks good! I'm finally well enough to leave the house and have cut way down on my meds, just 4mg of zofran and 25mg of phenergan needed a day now. (My highest this pg was 24mg of zofran and over 100mg of phenergan a day - and I still ended up needing an IV). Constipation is still a major issue for me on only 4mg of zofran but nothing like when I was on a higher dose - I'm managing to stay out of the ER with the help of suppositories at least!

As far as GD, I was diagnosed with insulin resistance when not pg, after my 4th miscarriage. I was diagnosed in January and am now on a diabetic diet for the rest of my life. One dr described my insulin resistance as "latent diabetes." I am fairly certain I did not have GD when pg with my son - despite him being born 10lb 8oz. I passed the 3 hour GTT when pg with my daughter but I either had undiagnosed GD or my insulin resistance caused problems. She was 11lb 4oz and had that chest pudge of a diabetic baby. She also had low blood sugar. She's very slender now and small boned so I don't think she was supposed to be so big. I went right to the 3 hour GTT this time around and took it on Thursday, when I was 13 weeks. I was able to get through it thanks to zofran. (But there was no way I could have made it through the test even a week earlier). I don't know my results yet but my fasting on the glucometer was much higher than I expected considering I'm on a diabetic diet already. The drs think the insulin resistance is likely the reason I miscarry so easily. (The 5th miscarriage had chromosomes tested and it was a perfect baby girl).

I will never be pg again after this time. I've been pg 8 times, had 5 miscarriages, and my husband had testicular cancer. This baby was conceived 4 weeks after he had one testicle removed and right before he had chemo. So, between my hyperemesis, my miscarriages, my insulin issues, and DH's potential fertility issues now, we are more than done.

*I've never been on hormonal birth control. I have a clotting disorder so I'm not supposed to take any hormonal birth control. We relied on condoms when not ttc - though the last time we weren't ttc that I had any fertility was more than 6 years ago! DH will get a vasectomy after this child if he has any fertility left from the chemo.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Just wanted to let you guys know I'm here. Nothing to add, just commiserating and remembering it.

This past weekend I've spent every day organizing and cleaning the house top to bottom. I went so far as to wash windows & blinds, wash walls, doorknobs, and doors, take a little broom and get the edges & corners, washed laundry till it's coming out my ears, rearranged so things are more welcoming and warm, and basically making the house nice again.

Do you know how long it's been? Do you know why?

After my miscarriage 3 years ago







: I kind of lost it. You know? Just... I know some of you know what I mean. Anyway, I lost Adia in Aug 05, we moved here in June 06 and I was still reeling, of course. Keeping up with housework was a HUGE struggle, though I did what I could. It wasn't by any means neat and tidy, but I made sure we had food, clean dishes, clean clothes, etc. We lived kind of cluttery and all, but ok enough to get by. It was all I could manage w/ my mental state.

Then 7 mos after our move I got a BFP.







. Well, there went all housekeeping! All I remember of that period is mountains of clothes and constant dirty dishes. I was too sick to do anything.

The next 10 mos was really hard because it all fell on dh to do it. He did dishes, did laundry, got the kids up in the morning for school, made breakfast, lunch, and dinner (we ate a lot of fast food), worked a FT job, just everything.

Once ds2 was born I was still really overwhelmed because of the changes in the family dynamics and all. Not to mention recovering from HG.

FINALLY, this past weekend, I was inspired and motivated to do a really deep clean. It feels SO GOOD. I finally feel like I have some semblance of normal in my life again!!! THANK GOD!

I can breathe. I don't feel overwhelmed and hopeless now.

It took till the baby was 10 mos old, but we made it!







:

There is hope!









Anyway, I'm just proud of myself and glad to finally be able to move forward.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm ttc, and I am so torn about it.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Pinky, that is so helpful! you can't know how helpful!









I'm 3 months out with a very similar story (terrible miscarriage with hemorrhage 4/08, ectopic with lap surgery 7/08 and BFP 9/08!) and feeling SO discouraged about still feeling like such crap and my house is still soo suffering.









I hope that by 10 months out I feel human again!


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm in. I'm sitting here 17 weeks pregnant after just vomiting up my dinner. I hate this. I hate being sick all the time. My kids are suffering, my life is just one day after the other of trying to cope and there are still 5 months left to go.

I stopped taking the Zofran because the constipation was so awful and I had to take 32mg/day for it to work anyway. I take Gravol when it's bad and just try to cope otherwise.


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Got about a week and a half till my due date... threw up dinner randomly on Monday night and feeling nauseaus this morning. I keep chanting in my head... 9 more days to go!


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok this may be a completely irrational fear. After my last pregnancy with HG I gained weight after the baby was born. I'm concerned that I'm going to deal with pregnancy weight and pp weight again too. Did any of you find it difficult to have an appropriate relationship with food/diet after dealing with HG?


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
Ok this may be a completely irrational fear. After my last pregnancy with HG I gained weight after the baby was born. I'm concerned that I'm going to deal with pregnancy weight and pp weight again too. Did any of you find it difficult to have an appropriate relationship with food/diet after dealing with HG?


I've totally been worried about this too!


----------



## magentamomma (Mar 18, 2004)

I think HG has acted on my metabolism like bulimia. So it thinks it is in famine mode. I have gained lots of weight after every pg. My pre-pg weight held steady for a decade, and then I blew up like a balloon and no workout seems to affect it


----------



## casemnor (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magentamomma* 
I think HG has acted on my metabolism like bulimia. So it thinks it is in famine mode. I have gained lots of weight after every pg. My pre-pg weight held steady for a decade, and then I blew up like a balloon and no workout seems to affect it


Me too. Especially after I stopped breastfeeding. And, looking back I don't think I ate excessively or unhealthily. I'm hoping for a different result this time around....


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
Ok this may be a completely irrational fear. After my last pregnancy with HG I gained weight after the baby was born. I'm concerned that I'm going to deal with pregnancy weight and pp weight again too. Did any of you find it difficult to have an appropriate relationship with food/diet after dealing with HG?

Yup. I lost about 15 lbs after the birth but gained it all back. I've only recently been able to really work on eating better and exercising. I'm choosing to not worry about numbers and weight, but rather focus on healthy eating habits.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I have after my last two pregnancies lost an intial 15-20 but no more. I gained way more than that with both. I can remember eating after I had them and it being so wonderful. I felt normal again. I loved food again, YAY!







:
I do think having HG messes with your metabolism, I don't know how it couldn't.

I am terrified of getting pregnant again. I just don't know what I'd do.

I know people who have never had HG just don't get it. I don't think you can unless you've lived it. But people could have some empathy though.


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

So much for the GD and HG connection for me - though I'll likely develop GD later on in pregnancy. I just got the results from my 3 hour GTT taken at 13 weeks pg. My numbers were lower than average, with the 3 hour number being a dangerously low 28. So, low blood sugar is an issue for me right now, not high blood sugar.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kohlby* 
So much for the GD and HG connection for me - though I'll likely develop GD later on in pregnancy. I just got the results from my 3 hour GTT taken at 13 weeks pg. My numbers were lower than average, with the 3 hour number being a dangerously low 28. So, low blood sugar is an issue for me right now, not high blood sugar.

It might change if you could, oh, I don't know, actually EAT.







:










Hopefully nothing goes wrong.


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

I had HG and GD with both pregnancies = DS and a DD. I lost about 20 pounds during the first trimester each time. I also lost my gallbladder a few months after giving birth to Ds. I wish we could have another but who would take care of me and two kids (Dh has to support us). I needed full time care for the first 4 months each time. I remember waking up one morning and realizing that there was no way on earth I could make it to the bathroom without fainting. It was awful.

I also remember feeling like I had the flu for 9 months and feeling so good as soon as the baby was out (even with a c-section).

Zofran was also my friend and enemy (constipation).


----------



## casemnor (May 21, 2005)

I have never had issues with GD...but that might be due to the fact that I can't eat regularly/well.

Puked again this morning. My stomach has that horrible locked down tight feeling (not nausea per se). It just makes me annoyed and tired. I know I have to try to get some food in there and that will help my mood and may even convince my stomach to relax or something. Such a chore.

4 more weeks.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I just got a positive pregnancy test. I am so excited, but so scared. I hope the h. pylori treatment helps.

I couldn't get the follow up tests for it because it involves ingesting radioactive material, and you can't if you are pg or bf.

I'm mostly worried about getting my daughter to school.

Wish me luck.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
I just got a positive pregnancy test. I am so excited, but so scared. I hope the h. pylori treatment helps.

I couldn't get the follow up tests for it because it involves ingesting radioactive material, and you can't if you are pg or bf.

I'm mostly worried about getting my daughter to school.

Wish me luck.

Well, congratulations!!!! And


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Have any of you HG ladies had a homebirth? Most of the HGers I've talked to have had highly medicalized births and/or c-sections.

Everyone thinks I'm crazy to do this after the pregnancy I've had, but my HG is pretty much under control (I'm throwing up from time to time, but gaining weight, baby is growing, eating regularly, only taking 25mg of Phenergan a day).


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
Have any of you HG ladies had a homebirth? Most of the HGers I've talked to have had highly medicalized births and/or c-sections.

Everyone thinks I'm crazy to do this after the pregnancy I've had, but my HG is pretty much under control (I'm throwing up from time to time, but gaining weight, baby is growing, eating regularly, only taking 25mg of Phenergan a day).

I have had a hospital birth, a mw-assisted hb, and my youngest was born in November, unassisted.









All 3 were HG pregnancies.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I've had a home birth and home birth turned hospital transfer.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi all! I am not pregnant nor will I ever be again, because of hyperemesis. I have 3 girls and it just got worse with each pregnancy. I would puke around 20-30 times a day, have nausea all day long, heartburn, the works. I was prescribed phenegren and zantac but the midwives would not prescribe me Zofran. With my first pg my doctor was so condescending and told me that it was totally normal to have morning sickness. Yeah, it's normal to be able to barely function. Thank god that I just had my self to take care of then. With numbers 2 and 3 I had other people to worry about. It was pure survival mode-the house and laundry was neglected, my toddler(s) watched way too much tv while I was just laying on the couch willing my stomach to cooperate with me. I have also broken blood vessels in my face and eyes with the force of vomiting, have had it choke me by coming out my nose and mouth at the same time, have had to pull over while driving to puke in parking lots or on the side of the road, had to puke in the kitchen sink because I couldn't make it to the bathroom. All of this has made my gag reflex incredibly weak, any bad smell or gagging sensation threatens to make me puke.

With my third it was so bad I really thought I was going to shrivel up and die. I also enjoyed those first meals after giving birth, to me it was the best food I had ever ate, even pretty gross hospital food. My hg pregnancies never ended in c-section, thank God, but my first was a horrible induction. Second was light years better still at a hospital but i had a midwife and it was super short. The last birth was the one that healed the trauma of the first. It was also at a hospital with a midwife, but I was in charge this time, had nothing attached to me, was free to move about, etc. It was wonderful.

Anyway, because of all this we decided no more kids and dh got a vas when our youngest dd was 1. I really wanted 4 kids and still feel like I'm missing out on something but rationally I know that being pregnant is determental to my physical and mental health.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
I just got a positive pregnancy test. I am so excited, but so scared. I hope the h. pylori treatment helps.

I couldn't get the follow up tests for it because it involves ingesting radioactive material, and you can't if you are pg or bf.

I'm mostly worried about getting my daughter to school.

Wish me luck.

Congratulations!!!!!! I really hope the h. pylori is the answer for you and the treatment worked. Here's to a HG free pregnancy!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
Have any of you HG ladies had a homebirth? Most of the HGers I've talked to have had highly medicalized births and/or c-sections.

Everyone thinks I'm crazy to do this after the pregnancy I've had, but my HG is pretty much under control (I'm throwing up from time to time, but gaining weight, baby is growing, eating regularly, only taking 25mg of Phenergan a day).

I've had an unplanned UC, hosptial birth (wanted homebirth insurance wouldn't pay) and a Planned UC.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Mama!* 
Anyway, because of all this we decided no more kids and dh got a vas when our youngest dd was 1. I really wanted 4 kids and still feel like I'm missing out on something but rationally I know that being pregnant is determental to my physical and mental health.

I want more children I just never want to be pregnant again.


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
Have any of you HG ladies had a homebirth? Most of the HGers I've talked to have had highly medicalized births and/or c-sections.

Everyone thinks I'm crazy to do this after the pregnancy I've had, but my HG is pretty much under control (I'm throwing up from time to time, but gaining weight, baby is growing, eating regularly, only taking 25mg of Phenergan a day).

First one was at a birth center, and the second at a hospital.

I'm glad the phenergan is working for you!


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbandj* 
I'm glad the phenergan is working for you!

It didn't at first. I was on a combo of Phenergan, Zofran, Reglan and Pepcid at the beginning of the pregnancy and home IV care. Slowly over the pregnancy I weaned myself off most the meds. Phenergan is the last nausea med that I haven't been able to go off completely. I take 25mg at night before bed (helps me sleep too)... if I forget the next day is horrible.

Also, good to know from so many of you that I'm not "crazy" for having a home birth.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Mama!* 
I really wanted 4 kids and still feel like I'm missing out on something but rationally I know that being pregnant is determental to my physical and mental health.

Right there with you! I love kids, but I love being able to live and see them grow even more. YK?

We've got a vasectomy on our minds, also.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm a survivor, yay. I also have strong pregnancy amnesia, so I want a third, even though logically... I know there's no way I can put my family through it again.







But I don't feel our family is complete yet, either.

FWIW I found out the hard way that I'm allergic to Phergen AND Reglan, and Zofran ODT did NOTHING for me. For some ODD reason, the intravenous Zofran did work, so after they hooked me up with a Zofran pump it did wonders. It sucked having to stick myself every day, but I was able to function (nominally) for the first tri. For my third tri with DD I was pretty much a fluffy, which adds to my pg amnesia. I think, "if I was that well off, maybe my next pg would be good too."


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll also chime in on the fact that I had a birth center birth and a planned UC. They did try to scare me into all sorts of "you have abcd xyz wrong with you" in my last tri, everything from too much amniotic fluid to slow gestational growth to too FAST gestational growth, to yada. I went with my gut and UC'd the babe and she was healthy as a... healthy baby.







:


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Right there with you! I love kids, but I love being able to live and see them grow even more. YK?

We've got a vasectomy on our minds, also.

Yeah, I feel like if I am pregnant one more time it will kill me. My mom begged me not to get pg after my second because she couldn't bear to see me suffer so much.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Mama!* 
Yeah, I feel like if I am pregnant one more time it will kill me. My mom begged me not to get pg after my second because she couldn't bear to see me suffer so much.

My parents had no idea I was as sick as I was until further in the pregnancy when I briefly mentioned being in the hospital. (We live several state apart.)

My mom still gets kind of horrified when we talk about it. And now, my sil, who lives w/ my parents, appears to be just as sick. I gave my bro a list of all the meds and what to tell the doc at her next appt so hopefully she'll get some help.

She's a former junkie, though, so I don't know if the doc will believe them or listen.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
Ok this may be a completely irrational fear. After my last pregnancy with HG I gained weight after the baby was born. I'm concerned that I'm going to deal with pregnancy weight and pp weight again too. Did any of you find it difficult to have an appropriate relationship with food/diet after dealing with HG?


I completely did! I had severe m/s the entire pregnancy, but i had HG for the first 3 months... i lost 30 lbs within those first three months. once i was finally able to eat agin about 13 weeks I started gaining. then by the time I was due I had agained back that 30 and gained another 65!! in ONE month (5th month) I had gaind 25 lbs!!! my body felt like it wasn't my own at all. I was NEVER overweight before then. I was quite thin actually. ever since I have had a problem with my weight. with my second it happened again. I lost 25, gained it back and then gained 45.

I'm praying it doesn't happen this time. I've had good sucess in combating my HG with liver supplements, and unisom. I haven't lost but maybe 2 lbs. I just felt terrible all of the time, but no super dehydration yet. I am 8.5 weeks and that is usually the worst of it for me. in the past I didn't hold ANYTHING down until atleast 13 weeks. not a drop of water even. it was sovery painful. Is till have that painful feeling, that achy all over feeling mixed with that stomach ache that never leaves and makes you dizzy. but like I said, so far it's a lot better. my biggest problem this time is constipation-ugh!!


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I only gained weight after a pregnancy with my last baby, which was the worst in terms of hg. It got progressively worse each pregnancy. I am overweight to begin with and gained 30 lbs after having dd #3. I didn't get it off until almost 3 years later. I'm now at my normal weight, and working on taking off some more.

I got to witness my best friend giving birth on Monday.







: The emotions surrounding that have really overwhelmed me. I thought I was at peace with not being able to have another baby but when she put the baby to her breast it took all I had not to lose it. I did have to leave rather abruptly because I started bawling and couldn't contain it anymore. I am processing all these emotions that I have been denying myself since dh got the vas done. I went to visit her at home yesterday and it went much better.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Mama!* 
I only gained weight after a pregnancy with my last baby, which was the worst in terms of hg. It got progressively worse each pregnancy. I am overweight to begin with and gained 30 lbs after having dd #3. I didn't get it off until almost 3 years later. I'm now at my normal weight, and working on taking off some more.

I got to witness my best friend giving birth on Monday.







: The emotions surrounding that have really overwhelmed me. I thought I was at peace with not being able to have another baby but when she put the baby to her breast it took all I had not to lose it. I did have to leave rather abruptly because I started bawling and couldn't contain it anymore. I am processing all these emotions that I have been denying myself since dh got the vas done. I went to visit her at home yesterday and it went much better.

Wow. What an outstanding experience!! I witnessed another HG friend's birth in July and it was amazing.









I didn't get the feeling of "Oh, I need to have more!" though. Thankfully.









I have been mentioning vasectomy to dh. I think, honestly, that it should be ME to undergo surgery because *I* am the one who can not have more babies (and what if I die and dh remarries and his new wife wants kids?), but I also can't mess w/ my hormones. They're already screwy.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

I got really bad hives yesterday and had to take a bunch of antihistamines. I know that since they make you sleepy you shouldn't take other drugs that make you sleepy. So I decided to skip my nightly Phenergan dose and I've been fine all day. Figures at 40+2 I finally am able to ween.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
I got really bad hives yesterday and had to take a bunch of antihistamines. I know that since they make you sleepy you shouldn't take other drugs that make you sleepy. So I decided to skip my nightly Phenergan dose and I've been fine all day. Figures at 40+2 I finally am able to ween.

Bah! It figures!

I found that benadryl worked sometimes, too.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm 41+1 today. Puked last night. Sooo ready to be done!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I am almost 7 weeks now. I haven't thrown up. I have some low grade nausea. By this time in my previous pregnancies, I was throwing up 12+ times a day. I am torn between being happy that the h. pylori treatment seems to have worked and being horribly anxious and afraid that it is going to hit any day.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm 19wks and off my meds!! Unfortunately I had a case of actual food poisoning this weekend, but I'm feeling much better now. I'm so grateful that full fledged HG no longer applies to me


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I am so sick. I haven't thrown up, but I spent the morning dry heaving. I am feeling mildly better, but my stomach won't let me eat.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
I'm 41+1 today. Puked last night. Sooo ready to be done!

UGH.

I was sick right up to birth, 43w 1d. Sucked.

Lissa, I am SO GLAD that h. pylori treatment seems to be working! Although it sucks that you're dry heaving today.









MomtoXane: Well, at least w/ actual food poisoning there is an end in sight! Glad you got over it. Ick.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Lissa, how's it been the last couple of days? I hope you haven't been too sick.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Bah. I have been so nauseous for the past 3 days now. Tough I am not throwing up and I am able toe at and drink some things, but I am really miserable.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Lissa, I'm sorry.







My last pregnancy I didn't actually vomit much but I had constant debilitating nausea and HAD to eat every two hours or it was worse. It sucked.
I hope it's short lived for you!!


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

I have to agree that sometimes the overwhelming nausea feels worse than actual vomiting.

I'm craving SOOO much sugar lately! I'm trying really hard to eat healthy and I haven't had any GD symptoms. I would hate to gain 40lbs now that I'm actually keeping food down, lol.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Agreed -- the constant nausea is worse than vomiting.


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

My baby is here! Born 9/24. I threw up the Saturday before and twice during labor, but it was all worth it. She is just the most precious thing ever.

Birth story here: lisaispreggers.blogspot.com

Actually, even despite the throwing up in labor, my home birth experience was so awesome that I would seriously consider doing this again. I think I might be crazy. When I was on the HER forums and saw some of the women on there with several kids that were all HG babies I could not imagine going through that more than once. But now...

I don't know. It would definitely take some serious planning and consideration, but if I could get past the major puking/dehydration/etc. stuff in the beginning I think it would work.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

That is awesome. Congrats!!!

I'm on my 3rd pregnancy and I had two hg pregnancies.

I don't think this pregnancy counts as hg, but it still sucks.

I ate my first full meal today including pumpkin pie for dessert in 10 days.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Well congratulations!!!!







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks. I am feeling quite content and _full._


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

Greetings, I just found out that I'm pregnant again and very nervous about HG. It is nice to not have to convince anyone of how sick I was. (Like, I hate to hear women say, "I was so sick when I was pregnant," but to know that it doesn't even touch HG.)

I am gearing up for the sickness mentally. I have a three year old and am worried about how I will take care of her while I'm so ill. Any suggestions?

Thanks for starting this thread. It is much needed.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
Thanks. I am feeling quite content and _full._

Nice!


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 

I am gearing up for the sickness mentally. I have a three year old and am worried about how I will take care of her while I'm so ill. Any suggestions?

congratulations on the pregnancy!!!

my best suggestion is to use the herbs mentioned at the beginning of this thread ASAP. they help to at least some extent. (i've only lost 8-10 lbs with this pregnancy and with the others I lost 27 and 24ish!) the sooner you start the better the results. I highly recommend dandelion AND milk thistle daily.

make some meals to free now if you can. and find some friends or family that might be able to help with childcare if it gets really bad. I know that isn't always an option, but if it is - USE IT! get everyone mentally ready that you may get sick - and just how sick you got last time so it's not a surprise. make sure you have plenty of healthy snack on hands for you and your child. stuff you don't mind her nibbling on through out the day. write easy mandatory/general grocery list for you S/O so you don't have to think so hard when you're sick. then you can add to it easily as need arises...

and even if you get sick (even quite sick) try to focus through out that pain and sickness on how much you love this baby. this will help combat that resentment towards the baby that often stems from HG. (I struggle with this deeply. when you're dehydrated you can't think clearly at all enough to realize it's not the baby's fault ykwim?)

my best advice is to take whatever meds you may need BEFORE the HG gets out of control. not after. it can take days or weeks to control it once it gets out of hand and you start rapidly loosing weight and muscle and water. this si about the best advise I ever got honestly. if you realize you are getting quite nauseous, start taking the meds. this is one area you don't want to be modest in, IMO.

(((hugs)))


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
Greetings, I just found out that I'm pregnant again and very nervous about HG. It is nice to not have to convince anyone of how sick I was. (Like, I hate to hear women say, "I was so sick when I was pregnant," but to know that it doesn't even touch HG.)

I am gearing up for the sickness mentally. I have a three year old and am worried about how I will take care of her while I'm so ill. Any suggestions?

Thanks for starting this thread. It is much needed.

Huge hugs! My dh took care of our 2 the entire pregnancy. I was just too sick. I'd manage to sit at the table some days or lay on the couch some days, but he did 98% of it all. Mine were older, though, 5 and 7.

Can family or friends take her for the day or anything? Stay with you for the day?


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

I don't know if I can be considered HG because I only vomit a few times a day, but the nausea is SO BAD and I am unable to eat more than a few bites per day. I am 9 weeks and down 16lbs so far







I started Zofran last week and lost 4 lbs while on it and my doctor bumped my Zofran up to 8mg 3x/day. I am so thankful for my insurance, 90 pills only cost me $30. I hope to be able to function soon. My house is trashed, my husband is sick of fast food, my kids are running wild...







:


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seeing_stars* 
I don't know if I can be considered HG because I only vomit a few times a day, but the nausea is SO BAD and I am unable to eat more than a few bites per day. I am 9 weeks and down 16lbs so far







I started Zofran last week and lost 4 lbs while on it and my doctor bumped my Zofran up to 8mg 3x/day. I am so thankful for my insurance, 90 pills only cost me $30. I hope to be able to function soon. My house is trashed, my husband is sick of fast food, my kids are running wild...







:

Sounds like HG to me.









My last pregnancy was my one w/ the least vomiting but the most nausea. It lasted all the way until birth. My oldest was more vomiting but it all stopped at 15 wks, then my 2nd one was plenty of both but it stopped around 30-ish wks, I think.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I'm at 20wks and I've gained another 4lbs, just 2lbs to go to get back to pre-pg! My midwife said that HG is caused by the placenta, has anyone heard that before??


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Congratulations lwuertz!!! Welcome baby!







:

I might be pregnant right now and I am terrified of having to live through hyperemesis again (for the 4th time). My youngest isn't quite 2 yet and I watch my 2 yr. old nephew 10 hrs a day during the week (if I don't we cant pay our rent) so I just don't know what I'm going to do if I get so sick again.







And really what are the chances I won't.

Seeing -stars , you don't have to vomit much for it to be hyperemesis. The nausea was the worst thing for me (and made me non-functional) last time but I didn't vomit much.

Lissa, yay for eating a whole meal!!!!!!!!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LavenderMae* 
I might be pregnant right now and I am terrified of having to live through hyperemesis again (for the 4th time).


Oh no.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Oh no.









I took two tests one yesterday and one first thing this morning and 2 BFNs!!!!!!














I'm relieved. It just wouldn't have been a good time and getting hyperemesis would have made it impossible. Maybe in 2-3 yrs we'll (dh and I) think about another.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LavenderMae* 
I took two tests one yesterday and one first thing this morning and 2 BFNs!!!!!!














I'm relieved. It just wouldn't have been a good time and getting hyperemesis would have made it impossible. Maybe in 2-3 yrs we'll (dh and I) think about another.









:


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

It's funny that, despite how sick I was, I can't remember when the vomiting began. I am only four weeks now (conceiving after a m/c) and wondering when I should be ready for this to begin. I'm a student, so I'm wondering if I should work ahead on some of my work. With my last pregnancy, the HG was so bad, I had to drop out of school.

Do you all remember when the vomiting/nausea started for you all?

Also, I am very uncomfortable taking any pharmaceutical drugs to help with the HG. I found that they knocked me out completely and made my legs and arms numb. I don't feel like this is good for me or for my developing babe.

I will try the herbs mentioned at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

With my first two, nausea and vomiting set in at about 4 weeks. This time, I was sick between 6 and 8 weeks, and that is it so far.

What drugs did you take?

more than comfortable taking diclectin as it is the most studied drug for pregnancy and is the only class a drug in Canada for pregnancy. I also took it through two pregnancies with no ille ffects on me or my children. It is the only thing that kept me out of the hospital. If I had a safe source for marijuana, I woudl try that.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

start the herbs ASAP!!!

the vomiting/nausea started for me at 6 weeks. by 7 I'm a mess. by 8 I'm bed ridden.


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

I took Phenegrin (sp?) during my first HG pregnancy. I was living in Alaska at the time, and medicinal marijuana was legal. After about six months of awful HG, i caved to the marijuana (after reading mothering mag's article). It was MIRACULOUS! for the first time, i was able to eat a full meal (almost half a pizza, haha) and i did NOT throw up. i figured out a way to use a minimal amount before eating and i gained back all the weight i had lost. i still feel nauseous from time to time, but nothing nearly as bad. i hesitate recommending this, as it is not legal, but... it did the trick. i did a vast amount of research and concluded that it was safer than the pharmaceutical drugs i was taking.

I carried to term and had a healthy 8 lb baby. She's three now.

I am now four weeks pregnant and find myself dizzy and slightly nauseous at times. Nothing that food won't prevent. I've been told that once you have one HG pregnancy, the rest will probably be HG, so I'm trying to prepare.

I too can't take birth control (it makes me puke like an HG pregnancy) and I'm extremely sensitive to motion sickness (i can't even go to the movie theater without puking...haha).

what is the h.pylori treatment i've been reading about?

blessings-
b


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I read that h. pylori might be connected to hyperemesis. So I had my doctor test me for it, and it came back positive (It is a stomach bacteria.) So I did the treatment which is two antibiotics and a proton pump inhibitor. A couple months later, you are suppoesed to get a follow up test because it is really hard to get rid of, which I didn't do because it involves ingesting radioactive material, and I was breastfeeding and possibly pregnant, so I am not even sure if the treatmentw as successful.

But I was only sick for a couple weeks- constant nausea, but hardly any vomiting.

Now I could get sick again at any time, but it has been a few days with NO sickness, so I am getting excited.


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

oh...i looked for the herbs you've mentioned but couldn't find them. which herbs are they?


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
It's funny that, despite how sick I was, I can't remember when the vomiting began. I am only four weeks now (conceiving after a m/c) and wondering when I should be ready for this to begin. I'm a student, so I'm wondering if I should work ahead on some of my work. With my last pregnancy, the HG was so bad, I had to drop out of school.

Do you all remember when the vomiting/nausea started for you all?

Also, I am very uncomfortable taking any pharmaceutical drugs to help with the HG. I found that they knocked me out completely and made my legs and arms numb. I don't feel like this is good for me or for my developing babe.

I will try the herbs mentioned at the beginning of the thread.

N/V starts at 5-6 wks for me, every time.

Numb limbs would concern me, too. I hope the herbs work for you.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

I vomited for the first time at 3w5d. I started using homeopathics and was able to cope until I ran out and tried Phenergan. That made everything worse and my first trip to the hospital was 9wks. (Last time my first trip was 6w5d). After much research, I consented to using medical marijuana in a vape (smokeless) at 14wks. I started gaining weight and it not only helped control the vomiting, it alleviated the nausea and increased my appetite (which no other drug or remedy can do!). By 18wks I was off all HG treatments and back to "normal". This has been by FAR my easiest HG pregnancy...


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

if you have numbness get a blood test done to check for deficiencies. B-1 is especially common for those of us with HG and can be life threatening if not treated.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

Where was this tribe when I was pg with my DD?!!! I have found comfort in reading all of your stories. I was never diagnosed, but I lost weight in the first trimester, and was terribly sick 24 hours a day from 5 weeks until month 7, then sick part of the day until birth. I just wanted to say that it's great you have all joined this tribe








We will be thinking of adding another member to our family sometime soon, and I'm terrified of having a similar pregnancy or worse.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
It's funny that, despite how sick I was, I can't remember when the vomiting began. I am only four weeks now (conceiving after a m/c) and wondering when I should be ready for this to begin. I'm a student, so I'm wondering if I should work ahead on some of my work. With my last pregnancy, the HG was so bad, I had to drop out of school.

I barely made it through an online term during my early pregnancy. If I were you I would get as much done asap as possible. I was also so bad with my last pregnancy that I also had to take terms off.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

Did anyone else not take (or are not taking) prenatal vitamins? I tried for about 2 weeks, but could not keep them down. Seems like I even tried some that were supposed to stay down better, and they didn't. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

Maybe this is an odd question, but what do you do about brushing your teeth? I try every morning and often times it triggers vomiting. If I don't brush I have a terrible taste in my mouth. I desperately want to brush my tongue to freshen up, but I *know* that will send me over the edge.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~lioneyes~* 
Did anyone else not take (or are not taking) prenatal vitamins? I tried for about 2 weeks, but could not keep them down. Seems like I even tried some that were supposed to stay down better, and they didn't. Anyone else have this happen?

With my 1st pregnancy I took them at night, but w/ my 2nd and 4th pregnancies I couldn't take them at all. (3rd pregnancy was 12 wks, no HG, lost baby.)


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seeing_stars* 
Maybe this is an odd question, but what do you do about brushing your teeth? I try every morning and often times it triggers vomiting. If I don't brush I have a terrible taste in my mouth. I desperately want to brush my tongue to freshen up, but I *know* that will send me over the edge.









I never actually had that problem, but I know several women who did.

I also know that MANY of us, able to brush or not, have to deal w/ follow up dental issues. I've already dropped $5K on my mouth and we're not done yet.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seeing_stars* 
Maybe this is an odd question, but what do you do about brushing your teeth? I try every morning and often times it triggers vomiting. If I don't brush I have a terrible taste in my mouth. I desperately want to brush my tongue to freshen up, but I *know* that will send me over the edge.









oh my this gets me too!! I brush AFTER I have eaten and have a happier stomach. I use fennel toothpaste b/c mint makes me vomit. and I don't brush if I'm really feeling sick. oh well, I gargle with water or something.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I did not take prenatal vitamins with any of my pregnancies. I tried each time but they always immediately made me puke. As for brushing teeth, I would wait for a time when I wasn't too terribly pukey and just do it really quick. I have tons of cavities in my wisdom teeth now and they all need to be pulled. They were fine until I started having kids.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

I couldn't brush my teeth most of the pregnancy. On a doc's advice I chewed a tums after each vomit episode to neutralize the acid for my teeth and keep decay from happening. It actually worked pretty well and I had less tooth damage this PG than others.

Tums wise the tropical fruits and chocolate ones worked best.

As far as vitamins go, I couldn't do it. I couldn't even do the cherry-flavored kids liquid ones. I got cereals with 100% RDA and tried to have one bowl a day (didn't sometimes, but tried).


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

Vitamins - last pregnancy I couldn't keep any down until the last trimester. I am really happy I was able to take my Omegas and EPO to help with delivery. This time I'm using Nature's Plus liquid prenatal with good success. It tastes like a fruit smoothie.

Teethbrushing - I had a severe gag reflex and costant vomiting last time and couldn't even manage to rinse with plain water. As a result I needed several thousand dollars worth of post-pregnancy dental work. This pregnancy I figured out that non-foaming toothpaste was less of a trigger, I'm using Vita-myr orange flavor. My teeth are in much better shape.

Two things I learned recently - flouride toothpaste and mouthwash can actually harm your enamel if they are used after episodes of vomiting. Plain water or better still is salt water because it restores the natural acidic balance and prevents cavities.

I had a prenatal dental appointment last week and they put a big foam tray in my mouth without even telling me they were going to do it. I immediately started gagging and it was awful! They said I need three fillings, but it's not safe to do them all at once because I'm pregnant and it would be too much anesthesia. They are very small cavities on the front of my teeth, not root canals or anything. Did anyone else have dental work while pregnant? I'm going to try to get my OB to give me the OK to have them all done at once. I can't get a babysitter and go through all the anxiety and discomfort of three seperate dental visits!


----------



## kitkatsmama (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seeing_stars* 
Maybe this is an odd question, but what do you do about brushing your teeth? I try every morning and often times it triggers vomiting. If I don't brush I have a terrible taste in my mouth. I desperately want to brush my tongue to freshen up, but I *know* that will send me over the edge.









I bought all natural mouthwash, and would gargle instead...


----------



## kitkatsmama (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh my GOSH!!! I wish I had known about this tribe MONTHS ago! I, too have had the "why did I do this again? whay does my body hate being pregnant?, etc etc feelings" I am certain that I had some HG with my first pregnancy, and I know I had it with my second- the problem was, I still gained weight, despite the vomiting (like due to fluid retention in my tissues, which seems counter-indicated, who knows). Anyhow, this time, I had MW care straight from the start (first was all OB care, second was OB/doula for 30 weeks, then OB/MW), and bless her, we tried EVERYTHING. I was lucky in that I only ended up in the ER for fluids once, but honestly, I probably should have been in more often, I just couldn't bear the idea of what would happen to the rest of my family if I was hospitalized. I, too, feel like I'm being forced into "this has to be my last baby, I can't do this again". Honestly, has anyoine else found themselves in a total financial wreck due to their HG?


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kitkatsmama* 
Honestly, has anyoine else found themselves in a total financial wreck due to their HG?

Yes!







:

I'm also Carrie.


----------



## My4Monkeys (Jul 10, 2007)

Almost 9 weeks pg here with DC5 and dealing with hyperemesis for the first time. I don't have it as bad as some of you ladies (my heart goes out to all of you!), but have most of the tell-tale signs. It was wreaking havoc on my ability to care for my kids, to eat, just to function normally. I'm currently on Zofran, which has helped SO much. I'm hoping that having it treated early will keep me from some of the more severe aspects like weight loss and hospitalization. I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

O-M-G, I should have signed on here months ago! Still puking at 30 weeks, and this morning I didn't get to the Zofran in time.







It completely saps my energy. It wasn't like this with DD1. I kept hoping it would get better, after we moved, after we got settled, etc., etc. But then we got hit with a hurricane (Ike), and I feel like I'm barely keeping my head above water here. (No damage from Ike, just a major setback in terms of money, time, energy...the house is an absolute wreck.)

Thanks for the tip about the flouride.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

*PSA:*

*If you're taking Zofran...*

Make sure you take a stool softener, too. You DO NOT want constipation!!!


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

I am now four weeks and so far, no vomiting or nausea. I feel a little dizzy now and then and wonder when it's coming on. I've starting doing as much work for my classes as possible right now (with a three year old, haha) in preparation for the HG. I still can't remember when the vomiting set in during my last pregnancy. 6 weeks? 8? I remember wondering where it was and slightly hoping it would come, just to give me a sign that all was progressing as expected. I guess I got what I asked for. Haha.

One of my favorite and most-trusted herbalists says that wild yam tincture can help with HG. I have found that taking it now has helped ease the slight nausea.

Has anyone had HG for one pregnancy and then go on to not have it again? I hear this is rare, but I'm clinging to the possibility.

Blessings-


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

i forgot to mention...the only thing i could brush my teeth with was fennel toothpaste. who knows why... but it was the only thing that i could brush with without vomiting.

i also did a lot of rinsing; some days i just couldn't get the brush in my mouth. i had my only cavity develop when i was pregnant and probably because i couldn't brush three times a day. no way!


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~lioneyes~* 
Did anyone else not take (or are not taking) prenatal vitamins? I tried for about 2 weeks, but could not keep them down. Seems like I even tried some that were supposed to stay down better, and they didn't. Anyone else have this happen?

My drs took me off all vitamins except for folic acid when I had hyperemesis. When I was pg with DS, I don't know if it was really hyperemesis - I couldn't function but I managed without meds, which was a different story for three definite HG pgs. I was taken off vitamins when pg with him as well. My DD and DS were born perfectly healthy and still are today! I did just folic acid when I was sick. Later on, I did chlorophyll for iron at the end. My OB and RE said this was fine. When pg with DD, I found I could tolerate the gummy children's multi-vitamins. So, I managed to take those despite hyperemesis. I do take extra folic acid once again. I have trouble with adult vitamins when not pg, so I wasn't about to try prenatals even when I'm past the sick stage.


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
i forgot to mention...the only thing i could brush my teeth with was fennel toothpaste. who knows why... but it was the only thing that i could brush with without vomiting.

i also did a lot of rinsing; some days i just couldn't get the brush in my mouth. i had my only cavity develop when i was pregnant and probably because i couldn't brush three times a day. no way!

I found I was able to brush with mentadent toothpaste - but there's no way I could have handled Tom's of Maine or Crest or most of the other toothpastes. Rinsing would have actually been harder for me. The meds made it possible for me to eat, but still feel sick. But drinking or even having liquids in my mouth was quite difficult.

Quote:

Has anyone had HG for one pregnancy and then go on to not have it again? I hear this is rare, but I'm clinging to the possibility.

My mum had HG with my older brother but not while pg with me nor my younger brother.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
Has anyone had HG for one pregnancy and then go on to not have it again? I hear this is rare, but I'm clinging to the possibility.

Blessings-

Yes, but, sadly, I lost that one at 12 wks.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I had HG with my first two, but not this pregnancy. I was nauseous for two weeks, but now I am better.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

My first HG pregnancy was very mild, my second HG pregnancy was enough that I never wanted to do that again! This is my third HG pregnancy and although I had a couple really bad weeks, I'm willing to try for a fourth...


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

The Zofran wasn't working great for me (8mg 3x/day) so I tried it in combination with the phenergan but the drowsiness is insane, I can't keep my eyes open for more than a few minutes. UGH. I would love to have a childcare option while I am feeling so sick,I feel guilty that I turn on cartoons,set them up with snacks and drinks then go back into my world of sickness, it doesn't seem fair for them


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seeing_stars* 
The Zofran wasn't working great for me (8mg 3x/day) so I tried it in combination with the phenergan but the drowsiness is insane, I can't keep my eyes open for more than a few minutes. UGH. I would love to have a childcare option while I am feeling so sick,I feel guilty that I turn on cartoons,set them up with snacks and drinks then go back into my world of sickness, it doesn't seem fair for them









I know the feeling. My kids did ok, I know that, but I felt like such a lousy bad mom.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Anyone have "normal" pg's then end up with HG on a later one? This is pg #4 for me, with #1 I had quite a bit of m/s but it was over by 9-10wks; very little with #2 and none NONE with twins #3&4; but this pg hg









I'm 14 weeks and have been in 2x since last Friday for fluids. I'm on zofran 8mg and phenergan suppositories







: alternating every 4 hours and ns is still kicking my butt. Thankfully the vomitting is down to "just" 3-4x/day mostly......

I just went in yesterday for fluids, 2 bags, and I'm starting to feel dehydrated again already







I was really dehydrated yesterday though, so bad that they had to run the iv through a butterfly needle so maybe I needed more than 2 bags of fluids? I dunno

I'm down about 25 pounds from my pre-preg weight. My hair is coming out in chunks, I'm so tired all the time, and cranky, dh is all but fed up with it. I break down in tears regularry lately because I feel like its going to kill me.

How do you get through this? How do you not resent the baby or get angry at your body?


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial* 
Anyone have "normal" pg's then end up with HG on a later one? This is pg #4 for me, with #1 I had quite a bit of m/s but it was over by 9-10wks; very little with #2 and none NONE with twins #3&4; but this pg hg









My mom did. Of 5 pregnancies, her 4th and 5th were extreme NV/HG. No dx, but based on her descriptions, I would lean toward it having been HG. My grandma had 8 kids and her 7th was HG.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

The only way I got through it this last time was with my DH's loving support. If it hadn't been for him...... I really don't know what I would have done. I'm still weak as a kitten 4 1/2 months after baby was born.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NatureMama3* 
The only way I got through it this last time was with my DH's loving support. If it hadn't been for him...... I really don't know what I would have done. I'm still weak as a kitten 4 1/2 months after baby was born.

Mine was SO helpful. He did EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

I didn't brush my teeth much during my pregnancy-I know it's gross, but I would throw up no matter when I tried to do it. It took me a year after birth to get to where I could brush them without majorly gagging.

I was on Phenergan, and tried cutting the dose so that I could function. It didn't make the sickness go away, but I could sometimes keep food down. I hated that I used this during most of my pregnancy, but after a threat to go to the hospital for fluids, I gave in.

Whoever mentioned the prenatals that taste like a fruit smoothie-bless you! I will for sure be looking for those next time.

And to the question about financial issue due to pregnancy, I sort of had/have this. I thought I would be able to continue my online classes while pregnant, but couldn't. I had to take a year off total for pregnancy and baby (mostly pregnancy). Now I am trying to hold off on getting pg again until after school is finished because I fear that with a dd and the possibility of another hg pg, I would have to stop again. This puts my working and earning some income for the family even further out.


----------



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

Happy to have stumbled upon this group. I feel like I'm surrounded by people who just don't understand what it's like to puke and feel so ill 24/7. My husband is a great help but never having thrown up more tha 2x iin his life he doesn't get it and my mom is the same way. This usually last for me until about 22 weeks and I'm at the beginning so I've got about 4 months of this ahead of me. I'm serioiusly so miserable and resentful and I just don't know how I'm going to get through this. And to think I wanted all this . . . .well, iIwanted a baby i didn't want this. . . .

zofran is no really doing much to help me, does it help most of you?


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

All the Zofran does for me is keep the food down. Sometimes not even that if I wait too late to take it. No relief for the nausea. Or the fatigue.

How does everyone else manage this and maintain a civil relationship with their SO? I am so ANGRY with DH right now...he is not sympathetic at all. And he claims that having a weak stomach means he's excused from helping me (bringing cool washcloths, etc.) I suppose he's just trying to hold things together here (we have a 3 y.o. daughter, a dog, and a cat, so lots of responsibilities; we just moved, etc., etc.) but it really comes off as callous. Help, please, someone who's BTDT?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I think that is seriously unacceptable. Your partner should help you when you are sick.

My partner helps out even more than usual, deals with diaper laundry, gets me whatever I think I can stomach at the moment, cleans up my puke if I don't make it to the bathroom, etc.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

I just had a bunch of blood work done today to check for pre-eclampsia and gestational diabetes. I'm concerned that the results might be affected by my hyperemesis. Did any of you have blood work for HG?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Nope. I decline GD testing,a nd my bp is always good so I have never had any pre- e concerns.


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2annika* 
All the Zofran does for me is keep the food down. Sometimes not even that if I wait too late to take it. No relief for the nausea. Or the fatigue.

How does everyone else manage this and maintain a civil relationship with their SO? I am so ANGRY with DH right now...he is not sympathetic at all. And he claims that having a weak stomach means he's excused from helping me (bringing cool washcloths, etc.) I suppose he's just trying to hold things together here (we have a 3 y.o. daughter, a dog, and a cat, so lots of responsibilities; we just moved, etc., etc.) but it really comes off as callous. Help, please, someone who's BTDT?

I can relate, my husband is being a jerk about all of this, making rude remarks about how the house is a mess and the dishes aren't getting and it makes me want to scream. I try to ignore it, but it makes me feel bad that he can't even understand how sick I feel all the time or that he doesn't care.


----------



## EmbracingBirth (Aug 27, 2008)

I did zofran 3x a day for months and than finally had an acupuncture treatment and it went away!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

the zofran alone didn't help me much. I'm taking zofran and phenergan now, alternating every 4 hours; sucks and I'm still having issues









I'm dh issues too. He's fed up with me being sick







: yeah like I'm not. We got in a big fight last night because get this, he got me dinner and I didn't eat it







: I tried, it was something I like and it sounded good but once I starting chewing.......
He's tired of having to do everything around the house (he works pt and I'm gone 12hrs a day!!!). He's tired of changing all the poo diapers. He's tired of having to bring me my meds at night; when he's up anyway







: He's tired of sleeping on the couch, which he choose to sleep on because my getting up to pee/puke/deal with nausea was waking him up.
I was so







and ended up spending the night alone in the bedroom


----------



## casemnor (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
I just had a bunch of blood work done today to check for pre-eclampsia and gestational diabetes. I'm concerned that the results might be affected by my hyperemesis. Did any of you have blood work for HG?

I had normal bloodwork through both of my HG pregnancies.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I did develop pre-e in the last days of my first pregnancy and had high blood pressure throughout the whole thing. For the next one everything was fine and I had no problems with the gd screening except keeping that s*** down soe they could draw blood. I refused testing in my last pregnancy.

My dh did what he could to help me. I was a sahm until my youngest was born so I didn't have to worry about functioning at work. But, dh worked two jobs (military and fast food) so he often wasn't home. I did what I could but he never made me feel guilty like I should be doing more. He knew that once I became pregnant I was going to be able to do only the bare minimum.


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

I







this tribe, and wish it had been around when I was pregnant with my son...few people I knew at the time (including my ex) were sympathetic.

HG is pure hell. Agony. Misery. It absolutely feels like dying...it was harder than labor, harder than sleep deprivation, harder than anything I've experienced before or since. It was horrifying.

To a pp who mentioned feeling bad about wanting to terminate, don't. I did, too...and if I'd had the money available, I doubt my son would be here today. It is utterly overwhelming, and only natural to want it to stop.









You can't stand. You can't sit. You can't lay down. You can't sleep. You can't move. You can't eat. You can't drink. You can't _think_, about anything other than how badly you want the nausea to go away/to stop vomiting.

Mine started around 6 weeks, and ended around 18 weeks. 4.5 months of nausea, vomiting, total exhaustion, headaches, heartburn, muscle aches...the list of maladies is endless. I was hospitalized twice for dehydration, and was given anti-nausea meds they REFUSED to prescribe for me. I played competitive volleyball for many years before having my son and had a lot of muscle mass. It was completely gone by the time he was born.









Once I *was* able to eat, I ate everything in sight. I gained 100 pounds total. I couldn't control myself, it's like my body was in panic mode.

There's a chance I could be pregnant again, and though part of me is thrilled, part of me is scared sh*tless because I absolutely must work and I have a child to take care of now. How will I cope? I will not take prescription medication, as I don't believe it's safe.

I had a miscarriage a few months back, just after the nausea started to set in. I had some luck with lying down in the morning and eating crackers and cereal sloooooooowly, then keeping hydrated and as full as possible during the day.

Sigh. Guess that's my best bet for now. Planning on buying some ginger gum, too.

My heart goes out to all mamis who suffer from HG. It is incredibly challenging, and can be very traumatizing...thinking back to my last pregnancy makes me want to crawl in a hole and die...I can't believe I'm willing to do it again!

Love to us all.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

did anyone else suffer from hair loss? My hair has been falling out in chunks for about a month now. Its worse than any pp hair loss I had.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine isn't falling out in chunks but it is definitely falling out more than non-pg normal. When I was pg with DD I didn't seem to lose any hair at all; it was so thick and glossy. Not this time.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial* 
did anyone else suffer from hair loss? My hair has been falling out in chunks for about a month now. Its worse than any pp hair loss I had.

my hair starts falling out when pregnant and gets really bad PP


----------



## patricegonzales (Jul 20, 2007)

So I called my Dr (I am doing a homebirth so MW cant write scripts) to ask for Zolfran on Friday







. I was told that they wanted me to wait until Monday-----they wanted me to try to eat some soda crackers first thing in the morning. She was sure that would help







.
I explainded that with my last daughter I lost 20lbs and that I only weigh 115lbs to start, so I dont think crackers are gonna do it! What the heck! I am happy that I see a Dr that wont throw scripts at you, but I am really sick here. crackers......


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *patricegonzales* 
So I called my Dr (I am doing a homebirth so MW cant write scripts) to ask for Zolfran on Friday







. I was told that they wanted me to wait until Monday-----they wanted me to try to eat some soda crackers first thing in the morning. She was sure that would help







.
I explainded that with my last daughter I lost 20lbs and that I only weigh 115lbs to start, so I dont think crackers are gonna do it! What the heck! I am happy that I see a Dr that wont throw scripts at you, but I am really sick here. crackers......









:

Can you insist?


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

My doctor wanted to take "try this" then wait and see approach and I ended up in the ER. Three pills of Zofran - $45, One trip to the ER - $2800.


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

I am now 6 weeks pregnant and began feeling nauseous several days ago. I'm not yet as bad as my last HG pregnancy was, but I'm definitely nauseous all day long. My midwife suggested Zofran today, but I must say I'm a little nervous about taking it. I don't like taking pharmaceuticals to begin with, especially in early pregnancy. From reading your posts, it seems like many of you have not had luck with Zofran. Has it been successful for anyone?

Regarding past posts about children in the house... I too often feel guilty or bummed out that my daughter watches a couple movies a day as it is the only way I can survive. She is three years old and doesn't understand why I am so sick. She has now begun to act sick herself, as a way of mimicking what I'm doing.

Thanks again mamas for being there. HG is a devastating condition that really needs support.

Blessings-


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

actually yea, most of the women on the hyperemesis board (helpher.org) find luck with zofran. Only a few it doesn't work for. Sometimes the issue is more a matter of not having enough so it seems the med doesn't work at all when the problem is dose.

zofran is the safest of the options medically speaking. phenergan is category C, zofran category B.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial* 
did anyone else suffer from hair loss? My hair has been falling out in chunks for about a month now. Its worse than any pp hair loss I had.

yep. and now it's falling out postpartum again (after having literally started breaking off in chunks about 2 weeks pp). glad it's short now!


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NatureMama3* 
actually yea, most of the women on the hyperemesis board (helpher.org) find luck with zofran. Only a few it doesn't work for. Sometimes the issue is more a matter of not having enough so it seems the med doesn't work at all when the problem is dose.

maybe i should try one whole pill (8mg) instead of only a half (4 mg). also, i just realized that i'm taking the generic. have any differences been noticed there?

my midwife only prescribed me 10 pills. is this usual? if it does work and i need to take a lot of it, i'll be going back for refills an awful lot.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Mountaingrlbl---your MW might be trying to help you with the cost of the prescription. If it helps you to take it, you can call your benefits administrator and ask them about cost-effective ways to get the Rx.

Zofran is the only reliable way for me to get through a bad day. It doesn't make me feel good (as in not nauseous/normal) but it keeps me from vomiting everything I ingest and makes it possible to have a semi-normal daily routine.


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2annika* 
Mountaingrlbl---your MW might be trying to help you with the cost of the prescription. If it helps you to take it, you can call your benefits administrator and ask them about cost-effective ways to get the Rx.

How long have you been taking Zofran? When in the pregnancy did you start?

I have Medicaid so prescriptions are only $3, but they have to give generics before the brand name. Have you tried the off brand? Surely it's just as effective but you never know.

Also, how long after you take a pill does it kick in? I'm trying to figure out the timing in actually taking the pills. I think I *may* be feeling some relief from half a tablet, but I took it about 4 hours ago.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

costco has THE BEST cash price for generic zofran. Theirs is way more effective IMO too. It looks (to me) just like the real thing so maybe the same manufacturer?

the kind of generic zofran that Rite Aid carries sucks.


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NatureMama3* 
costco has THE BEST cash price for generic zofran. Theirs is way more effective IMO too. It looks (to me) just like the real thing so maybe the same manufacturer?

the kind of generic zofran that Rite Aid carries sucks.

I got mine from CVS. It is a small yellow pill with the letter "R" on one side. Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

I got 30 pills of the 8mg generic zofran for $42 from costco.com! You don't even have to have a membership to use their pharmacy. The same prescription at CVS was quoted to me at $480!! Personally the brand name 4mg ODT worked way better than the 8mg generic. My OB made me try Phenergan first and it made my m/s so much worse I ended up in the hospital. The ER dr prescribed Reglan, which helped but not as much as the Zofran.

Does anyone else get really queasy when the baby is moving around in there?


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

The zofran helps some. Well it helps a lot when I'm using it as an extender for the phenergan. That's what they have me doing now.

Mountaingrlbl it also may be because your insurace will only cover that amount. My insurance will only cover 12 zofran at a time







: I need to figure out if there's a way for the mw to request an override of that because I'm 16 weeks and while the m/s has gotten better its quite far from going away. Better, is with alternating zofran and pheregan every 4 hours (even at night) its 2-3 hours before the nausea is bad and I'm only throwing up every couple of days







:

The phenergan the insurance supposidly covers whatever but I've only been gatting a box of 12 at a time but I think that might be the way the mw wrote the rx. I have to get a new rx today so I'm going to ask for a 30 day script

Oh I take the ODT zofran (well generic) and I notice a differnece within a few minutes ~10?


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
How long have you been taking Zofran? When in the pregnancy did you start?

I have Medicaid so prescriptions are only $3, but they have to give generics before the brand name. Have you tried the off brand? Surely it's just as effective but you never know.

Also, how long after you take a pill does it kick in? I'm trying to figure out the timing in actually taking the pills. I think I *may* be feeling some relief from half a tablet, but I took it about 4 hours ago.

Thanks for your help!


I started taking Zofran at about 8 weeks; I'm 32 weeks now. I don't take it *every* day now, but I did for quite awhile.

I should say it's Odansetron, the generic, not brand-name Zofran. It's what I've been taking all along and it works great. The tablets are white and dissolve on the tongue. Usually I can take one and 15-20 minutes later be able to function. (Not that I'd try brushing my teeth at that point, but I'm able to get out of bed, for example.)

Wow $42 for one months' worth from Costco! I got mine filled at Walgreens and the printout said "your insurance saved you $650" (or something in that range....I nearly fainted!)

I also tried Phenergen first and threw it up. I got the suppositories for emergency use, but it made me so drowsy, I figured, why not just lay in bed and be miserable and UNmedicated?

Today though is a Zofran-free day! (so far! :crossfingers: )


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

So um... has anyone found it possible to be intimate ?







I wasn't feeling fabulous, but DH was feeling really frisky, so I figured I'd try and well, I think I got motion sickness and it ended tragically







Eek.

I am SO ready to be done with HG! I've had a few days recently where I have felt decent, but the bad days remind me that I am only 1/3 done with this pregnancy.


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seeing_stars* 
So um... has anyone found it possible to be intimate ?







I wasn't feeling fabulous, but DH was feeling really frisky, so I figured I'd try and well, I think I got motion sickness and it ended tragically







Eek.

No way! If my husband gets too close to me in bed, I feel like I'm going to throw up.







Haha. I have to say that I feel so nauseous that my sex drive is pretty much non-existent.

I am also taking Odanestron (sp?). Last night was the first time I took a pill and then again this morning. I actually made it out of bed to do the laundry and make some apple butter. Wow. I love it.

Then I goggle "zofran and pregnancy" and read this, which makes me worried:
"The safety of ondansetron for use in human pregnancy has not been established. Evaluation of experimental animal studies does not indicate direct or indirect harmful effects with respect to the development of the embryo, or foetus, the course of gestation and peri- and post-natal development. However, as animal studies are not always predictive of human response the use of ondansetron in pregnancy is not recommended."

Does anyone know how long this medication has been used in pregnancy?

I like that it kicks in immediately, meaning I can wait and take it only if it is necessary. Thank goodness.

Alright, back to google researching I go...


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I think all drugs carry that warning since it would be unethical to do drug testing on pregnante women.

And no dtd over here between just feeling gross, being overwhelmed by smells and the motion sickness thing it ain't happening


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seeing_stars* 
So um... has anyone found it possible to be intimate ?







I wasn't feeling fabulous, but DH was feeling really frisky, so I figured I'd try and well, I think I got motion sickness and it ended tragically







Eek.

I am SO ready to be done with HG! I've had a few days recently where I have felt decent, but the bad days remind me that I am only 1/3 done with this pregnancy.

Oh, motion sickness. Bad! I've never puked, but I was definitely miserable!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

My mw wants me to get the 18 week u/s to check on the babies growth because of the hg. She said that the baby seems to be growing ok and seems healthy. Does this seem normal?

I REALLY don't want to have an u/s. Long story short, last pg was twins and I had way too many and they became extremly stressful, so much so that I almost had an anxiety attack when I had both u/s this pg (one for bleeding the other for not being able to find hb) and I did have an anxiety attack when I had to have an u/s for a gyn issue about 6 months back.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial* 
My mw wants me to get the 18 week u/s to check on the babies growth because of the hg. She said that the baby seems to be growing ok and seems healthy. Does this seem normal?

I REALLY don't want to have an u/s. Long story short, last pg was twins and I had way too many and they became extremly stressful, so much so that I almost had an anxiety attack when I had both u/s this pg (one for bleeding the other for not being able to find hb) and I did have an anxiety attack when I had to have an u/s for a gyn issue about 6 months back.









Is there anything you could do for the anxiety? Rescue Remedy or breathing exercises or something?

My MW's have commented that I've not gained any weight in the last several weeks but I don't think they're terribly concerned. Babe is measuring a week ahead, in fact (measured 33 wks). And since I was plus-size to begin with, I'm not concerned. I wish I felt better though <sigh>.

You'll just have to decide if it's worth the stress for you. GL!


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

Definitely express your concerns about the u/s. It wouldn't hurt to wait another month or so, there isn't really any information to be gained that would be of any use right now anyways.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2annika* 







Is there anything you could do for the anxiety? Rescue Remedy or breathing exercises or something?

Oh I rescue remeedy it up, do the breathing, distracting my thoughts etc. I have mild hospital related ptsd which was seriously agravated with all the medical drama of my last pregnancy and then c/s









I think I may wimp out and have dh talk to them







At this point I don't think its worth the stress it would bring, maybe if there were concerns beyond the fact that I've been so sick......


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

No, you don't need any u/s. I didn't have any during my last 2 pregnancies and everything went fine. My youngest was UP/UC. My mw (w/ dd, middle pregnancy) palpated and could tell that dd hadn't grown much in the 3rd tri so she had me eating more protein-dense foods. She did NOT say I needed an ultrasound and, in fact, seemed to not think they were great anyway.

You can decline.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I've been taking zofran and phenergan for my hg. Well I had a checkup Tuesday and got a 30day rx for the phenergan. There was seom pharmacy drama, well pharmacist drama









Anyway the ins will pay for the 30day (120 suppositories) but pharamists insists that is not an ok rx. She calls mw, mw changes rx to 36 suppositories and tells dh (I was too irrate to talk) that she talked to suprvising ob and that giving me the 30day supply was poisining me.

Ok now I have been taking the phenergan for close to that long. It is poisoning me? anyone know if its ok to be on it for so long? Of is that just bs? If I'm going to be on it for another month I NEED the 30 supply, paying $20 every couple of days is not in the budget. WE've already spent $300 in the last month between the phenergan, zofran (ins will only cover 2 day supply) and the reglan that didn't work

I'm just so frustrated any advise would be great


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Of course it's ok. Idiots! I really hate doctors. sorry.







(note my title)

Can you get a consult with a different doc? Maybe ask for doc recommends on helpher.org site?

eta: bummer! it's gone (the april fool's title). It used to say "mailing vomit to doctors"


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial* 
I've been taking zofran and phenergan for my hg. Well I had a checkup Tuesday and got a 30day rx for the phenergan. There was seom pharmacy drama, well pharmacist drama









Anyway the ins will pay for the 30day (120 suppositories) but pharamists insists that is not an ok rx. She calls mw, mw changes rx to 36 suppositories and tells dh (I was too irrate to talk) that she talked to suprvising ob and that giving me the 30day supply was poisining me.

Ok now I have been taking the phenergan for close to that long. It is poisoning me? anyone know if its ok to be on it for so long? Of is that just bs? If I'm going to be on it for another month I NEED the 30 supply, paying $20 every couple of days is not in the budget. WE've already spent $300 in the last month between the phenergan, zofran (ins will only cover 2 day supply) and the reglan that didn't work

I'm just so frustrated any advise would be great

"_Poisoning you_"??? How many does that pharmacist think you're taking at once?

I don't get it. Sounds like you need to ask them some more questions...but I'd start with the MW and OB. Write out a script if necessary before you call. Tell them the pharmacy didn't want to fill the original prescription as written and you're not clear on why, or why they agreed to change it to suit the pharmacist. Explain the budget issue. You might need a new pharmacy in the end.

GL!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

we had to go to not our normal pharmacy. I had run out and our pharmacy was closed for the night, apprently this other pharmasist has a habit of question dr and "being right". DH talked to our normal pharmacy and they she the other pharmacist was WRONG WRONG WRONG and they knew exactly who it was without dh telling them where he went







:

DH has a call into the birthcenter and is going to explain how he talked to our usual pharmacist and the budget issues. So







: that this gets straightened out.

Thanks for your answers. I can't tell you how glad I am that this tribe is here







especially on MDC

NatureMama3 if you'd like to take up your mailings again I'm sure I could supply you with some vomit


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm coming to join you ladies though I'm not entirely convinced I have HG.







I hope you don't mind me lurking as I do more research and stuff.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

So glad you got the RX. {{{{HUG}}}}







:


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I'm coming to join you ladies though I'm not entirely convinced I have HG.







I hope you don't mind me lurking as I do more research and stuff.

Lurk or join in -- whatever works for you.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

No one ever tells you how expensive it is when you have HG...
Extra co-pays for visits
Prescription fees
OTC remedies
Various food remedies
Loss of productivity
It all adds up!!

These last two weeks I've really been struggling with nausea. None of the medications help, none of the food remedies or other trick help, it's awful! I feel like I'm going to be sick all day every day. At least I'm almost 24 weeks now and the end is closer than the beginning...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm not hungry today... is that bad? I remember getting like this w/ds2 but I was much later on.
I tried to eat something earlier but it decided it didn't like me.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Sometimes I tried to eat little bits of stuff, but frequently I just didn't eat until something REALLY hit me and then I needed it NOW.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Sometimes I tried to eat little bits of stuff, but frequently I just didn't eat until something REALLY hit me and then I needed it NOW.

Yeah, DH doesn't quite get that either. I asked him for something the other day. He brought it to me 8 hours later. Knowing he wouldn't "get it" and not wanting to be ungrateful, I choked it down anyway, managing not to puke and not to audibly gag.

ETA: It probably didn't help that I didn't quite "get it" either at that point. I mean, my m/s with my previous 2 hasn't been *this* bad.
Btw, I told my mom how I'm feeling. Her response was "I hope you're not having twins." (I have twin brothers.)


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Yeah, DH doesn't quite get that either. I asked him for something the other day. He brought it to me 8 hours later. Knowing he wouldn't "get it" and not wanting to be ungrateful, I choked it down anyway, managing not to puke and not to audibly gag.

ETA: It probably didn't help that I didn't quite "get it" either at that point. I mean, my m/s with my previous 2 hasn't been *this* bad.
Btw, I told my mom how I'm feeling. Her response was "I hope you're not having twins." (I have twin brothers.)









Aahhhhhh. Heh uhh.... Yeah. How soon can you get an ultrasound to check that one?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Aahhhhhh. Heh uhh.... Yeah. How soon can you get an ultrasound to check that one?









My u/s is actually for the 28th since I'm not sure exactly how far I am so I need it for dating. I'm guessing I'm 6 weeks (and I've been feeling sick for 4 already so...) but my m/w figures I'm 8. We can't go by LMP since I'm still nursing so AF's been MIA.


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

I feel like such a pregnancy disaster







I ended up in ER last night for severe abdominal pain and I have a kidney stone that is still in my kidney at this point, so I need to prepare for that to pass. Meanwhile, HG has been flaring up and I am terrified of this kidney stone because during my late first trimester/early second trimester I have an issue with not being able to urinate without a lot of strain and drama. As soon as that goes away my SPD kicks in. UGH.


----------



## Isamama (May 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seeing_stars* 
I feel like such a pregnancy disaster







I ended up in ER last night for severe abdominal pain and I have a kidney stone that is still in my kidney at this point, so I need to prepare for that to pass. Meanwhile, HG has been flaring up and I am terrified of this kidney stone because during my late first trimester/early second trimester I have an issue with not being able to urinate without a lot of strain and drama. As soon as that goes away my SPD kicks in. UGH.


Big Hugs! I am so sorry to hear of your pain. You don't seem to be getting a break!

Wishing that things get peaceful to you really soon!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seeing_stars* 
I feel like such a pregnancy disaster







I ended up in ER last night for severe abdominal pain and I have a kidney stone that is still in my kidney at this point, so I need to prepare for that to pass. Meanwhile, HG has been flaring up and I am terrified of this kidney stone because during my late first trimester/early second trimester I have an issue with not being able to urinate without a lot of strain and drama. As soon as that goes away my SPD kicks in. UGH.


















chiro for the spd. it helps.

nak


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
















chiro for the spd. it helps.

nak

Luckily, one of my dearest friends is a chiro, she will be taking care of me with the SPD


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

Back from the OB, everything looks good, all my test results are normal. I'm now on every other week visits! I asked for a refill on my Zofran and she also prescribed Cimetidine (Tagamet), an H2 blocker. Is anyone on reflux meds? It's a class B drug, so I'm going to try it out. The next step is to add Reglan again, but hopefully that won't be necessary.

I saw the diabetic counselor who gave me a week to try the diet and see if I can keep my blood sugars down. Other wise I'll be going on insulin. I'm seeing her every week until things get settled.

My 24hr urine came back slightly elevated, but my creatine levels were normal. My bp has been stable, but we're still keeping an eye on it for possible signs of pre-eclampsia.

So yeah I'm getting those "Why can't I have a normal pregnancy!" feelings big time!!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seeing_stars* 
Luckily, one of my dearest friends is a chiro, she will be taking care of me with the SPD









Oh, that's awesome! Good for you.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
So yeah I'm getting those "Why can't I have a normal pregnancy!" feelings big time!!

Oh yeah! Totally know how that goes.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

I just wanted to speak up about my experiences with Phenergan-someone was asking about anti-nausea drugs a few pages back. When I took it, it helped me keep some food down and sleep. It did not make my nausea go away at all. I swear I wished I could have slept my entire pregnancy-next time I will have a dd to watch after so I guess I will have to drag myself off the sofa more often.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I keep swinging between "I belong here" and "I don't belong here". I've had 4 good days in a row where I've been able to both eat and drink (more than I have been in any case) although food aversions are still in full force. I'm also still totally exhausted (despite having 10-12 hours of sleep daily) and nauseous, having a hard time thinking in general but particularly about food (this is likely to be a recurring problem for me since DH cannot cook and we have food sensitivities/allergies in the household so it makes things difficult to say the least). I think I'm still mildly dehydrated because my lips are still pretty chapped.
This might be stupid, but when do you know you need to go for rehydration? I don't *think* I'm at that point but really, how do you *know*? Do you just rely on Ketostix? Where do you get them?


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

Jac - I know that after every one of my trips for IV fluids I felt so much better. Here are the signs to look for:

The initial signs and symptoms of mild dehydration in adults appear when the body has lost about 2% of it's total fluid. These mild dehydration symptoms are often (but not limited to):

* Thirst
* Loss of Appetite
* Dry Skin
* Skin Flushing
* Dark Colored Urine
* Dry Mouth
* Fatique or Weakness
* Chills
* Head Rushes

If the dehydration is allowed to continue unabated, when the total fluid loss reaches 5% the following effects of dehydration are normally experienced:

* Increased heart rate
* Increased respiration
* Decreased sweating
* Decreased urination
* Increased body temperature
* Extreme fatigue
* Muscle cramps
* Headaches
* Nausea
* Tingling of the limbs

When the body reaches 10% fluid loss emergency help is needed IMMEDIATELY! 10% fluid loss and above is often fatal! Symptoms of severe dehydration include:

* Muscle spasms
* Vomiting
* Racing pulse
* Shriveled skin
* Dim vision
* Painful urination
* Confusion
* Difficulty breathing
* Seizures
* Chest and Abdominal pain
* Unconciousness


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I keep swinging between "I belong here" and "I don't belong here".

We all have good days and bad days. From wk 22 - wk 32 I was fine, doing great, very mild nausea, then BAM, it came back full force. I still hung around for wks 22-32.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
If the dehydration is allowed to continue unabated, when the total fluid loss reaches 5% the following effects of dehydration are normally experienced:

* Increased heart rate
* Increased respiration
* Decreased sweating
* Decreased urination
* Increased body temperature
* Extreme fatigue
* Muscle cramps
* Headaches
* Nausea
* Tingling of the limbs


I had this one day at the end and thought I was developing pre-e. Dh was smart -- he decided to hydrate me first and it worked.







(We had a UP/UC from wk 32 on, so I had no mw for backup.)


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks, Renee. I guess I was falling between the 2% and 5% category before I started having my good days. I was wondering why my legs were cramping but my doctor last time told me that was "normal" in the first trimester last pregnancy so I kind of brushed it off as that. And I couldn't keep warm for the life of me. DH was *boiling* and I'd be getting so mad at him for opening the windows.
So do you go in at the first sign (assuming you can't drink anything?) or do you wait until you fall into a particular "category"?


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I was told that I would need to go back in for fluids if I can't keep anything down for Xhours (I can't remember the #







)
Essentially if I'm feeling like utter crap and I don't feel that I'm keeping enough down/getting enough in I'll call. Also if I'm peeing very little or not at all. I also know for myself that once I'm getting dehydrated I don't feel thirsty.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial* 
I was told that I would need to go back in for fluids if I can't keep anything down for Xhours (I can't remember the #







)
Essentially if I'm feeling like utter crap and I don't feel that I'm keeping enough down/getting enough in I'll call. Also if I'm peeing very little or not at all. I also know for myself that once I'm getting dehydrated I don't feel thirsty.

Thanks, Azreial. I know I probably seem really dense but I don't want to get to a point where I'm so bad that I need to *stay* at the hospital, yk? and I can see the possibility of it getting that bad *really* quickly with HG.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

What if I didn't actually get diagnosed with HG-did I not have it? I had awful nurse midwives for the first half of my pg. One of them told me that because I gained 4 lbs one month (think it was 4th) that I "couldn't be that sick". She also refused to prescribe me anything, so I had to call an old OB of mine and pretend like I was going to switch to him for my care just to get Phenergan.

I started throwing up at week 5 and threw up a lot every day. Water, food, pills, you name it. Very few days went by that I didn't throw up until maybe my 7th month. I did gain weight, but most of it was put on after month 7 when I slowed down on throwing up and was nauseated maybe 12 hours a day instead of 24 like I had been.

I also was eating horribly- I couldn't eat any fruits or veggies for the most part, no bread, cereals, ect. If I did feel like I could keep something down, I'd almost binge on it.

Anyway, I had homebirth midwives, and they didn't do testing of any sort. Maybe I wasn't actually HG, but it was so awful. When I didn't get better after week 12 like most women do, I became depressed. I want another baby, and even though I had a long posterior natural labor with my dd with crazy back labor, nothing scares me more than another pregnancy like I had.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

I waited to go in to the ER until I had all the symptoms of moderate, bordering severe, dehydration. I wasn't admitted and they didn't even do blood work or anything. If you haven't kept fluids down in 8hrs, go. If you haven't kept anything down in 24hrs, go. If you just feel like you can't get better on your own, go!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
I waited to go in to the ER until I had all the symptoms of moderate, bordering severe, dehydration. I wasn't admitted and they didn't even do blood work or anything. If you haven't kept fluids down in 8hrs, go. If you haven't kept anything down in 24hrs, go. If you just feel like you can't get better on your own, go!









:

I waited way too long the first time I went in, 2nd too. I was so dehydrated that the 2nd time I went in (6 days after the 1st) that they had to use a butterfly needle and hooked the iv up through that. Not fun!

If I haven't been able to keep anything down my mid-day I will call and depending on how I'm feeling I would either wait another day or tell them that I feel like I need to come in.

Once I finally got decently hydrated (6 bags of fluid in just over 2 weeks) it was AMAZING how much better I felt. Boy was I kicking myself in the butt for not going in sooner









*JacquelineR* I don't think you're being dense at all. I didn't know when to call at first. I didn't know where the line was for needing fluids.

Offically I still don't know where it is, but IMO if you're to the point where you're wondering where that point is, you've past it; its time to get the fluids


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

So it turns out I'm 10w4d according to the u/s. There's just one little person in there and it waved.







I think it was saying "Hey lady, get that thing outta here. I'm trying to sleep."
I guess my m/s was right on target for me- started at my "usual" 6 week mark or thereabouts. Funny thing is neither DH nor I remembers dtd around the time we conceived.









I wasn't trying to say earlier that those who aren't dx'd with HG but fit the description don't have it just because they weren't given "a special name for it" (as one post I saw somewhere- HER?- said). It's just hard for me to accept that *I* have it because I had an HGer tell me so vehemently that there was *no way* I had it- then proceeded to give me like a million reasons why.
Thanks again, Renee, for the guidance. I feel really ignorant since I found out how serious this can be and don't want to take it lightly.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 

I wasn't trying to say earlier that those who aren't dx'd with HG but fit the description don't have it just because they weren't given "a special name for it" (as one post I saw somewhere- HER?- said). It's just hard for me to accept that *I* have it because I had an HGer tell me so vehemently that there was *no way* I had it- then proceeded to give me like a million reasons why.

I've had similar experiences as well. I truthfully didn't know there was even a name for it when I was pg-my mom had two similar pregancies, and I thought it was just genetic or something. I still don't know if I did have it for sure or not, but I will be on the lookout the next time.

The more I am reading about being dehydrated, the more I am convinced I should have gone in many times. Once again-this thread will be invaluable for my next pregnancy, and almost gives me some hope (herbs, advise, ect.).

It was so sad an lonely to be that sick and have very little support. I thought I would knock out the next woman who told me "Oh, I know what you mean about being sick-I threw up like 10 times while I was pg"







: .


----------



## kfillmore (Oct 23, 2008)

I would join. I still feel ill just thinking about it!

katharine


----------



## doulagrl (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok I guess I better come on over to the HG tribe







I'm 10wks tomorrow, vomitting 15-20 times a day and have lost 10lbs (7% body weight). Somedays I don't keep anything but a little bit of juice down, others I keep at least one meal down. I'm a homeschool mom with a 4.5yr old and 20 month old at home and I can't get up without having to run to the bathroom to puke. On top of that I have a cold and I'm sure you all know how great that is when coughing leads straight into heaving and puking. This is my 3rd HG pregnancy and my constant refrain to my husband as I'm head first down the toilet is "you are SO getting a vasectomy or I"m never having sex with you again!!!" We did plan this baby, thought that a diagnosis part way through the last pregnancy of Celiac Disease was responsible for the vomitting as it all stopped within 48hrs of going gluten free (I was 22wks where as with my last it went to 35wks) but apparently that wasn't the case or maybe I'm carrying twins. Only another HG mom can understand how you can love your baby and at the same time know that if you had known it was going to be this bad you would't have gotten pregnant. My DH is at college in London all this week so he's up and gone by 7AM and not back till after 7PM leaving me to care for the little guys all day on my own. Add to that my 20month old is teething and nightwaking, I'm coughing all night and can't sleep and I just want to sit on the floor and cry. So here I am - please forgive the whining but nobody around here seems to get it. They still think "morning sickness, oh yeah I had that whats the big deal"
Melody


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

Dear Melody here are some cyber ~*hugs*~!! I had a cold when I first got pg and it made my HG worse too. I also have a 5yr old and a 2yr old little boy who I've been struggling to care for as well. Yeah I haven't made many trips to the hospital this time, but that doesn't mean I haven't been really sick!

The reflux meds are really helping! I thought I'd just have to suck it up. Yeah I'm still feeling green, but now I'm feeling a little more funtional.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

Melody


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Melody


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulagrl* 
Only another HG mom can understand how you can love your baby and at the same time know that if you had known it was going to be this bad you would't have gotten pregnant.

Oh, I know this SO WELL. I was afraid ppl would think I was some kind of horrible mom, but I KNEW that once the baby was born, I'd be fine. I needed him out, I needed to not be sick, I needed to hold him and protect him in my arms. He finally showed up at 43w1d.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

melody


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm checking back in after many days away. I am 8w4d today and the HG has kicked in big time. Thanks for all the help/advice with Zofran. After quickly slipping into HG and thoughts of hospitalization came into my mind, I decided to take the Zofran. With the Zofran, I am no longer vomiting (or if I am, it is only once or twice a day) but the nausea is *horrible*. I am still unable to really get up and move around, let alone take care of my 3 year old. (Gosh, after going through one HG pregnancy, why am I here again? Oh yeah, there's a kid at the end of the tunnel!) I am beginning to feel really down and scared at how long this might last.

A couple questions...those taking Zofran, what dosage are you on? My mw told me not to take more than two pills (8 mg/each) a day. I have tried taking them both in the morning; one in the morning one in the afternoon, etc...but I still can't shake this severe nausea. Has anyone been recommended to take more? What time(s) of day do you take the medication? Have you been able to do anything to fend off the residual nausea?

Secondly, how long has everyone's HG lasted? With my first pregnancy, I was nauseous and vomiting until I gave birth, but things got a lot better at 6 months. I could actually get out of bed and eat some normal meals. This is also when I was able to stop going to the hospital on a regular basis for IV hydration. How long has HG lasted for you mamas? Was it different or the same in each pregnancy?

Thanks, mamas. It's nice to know there are people out there who understand.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
I I have tried taking them both in the morning; one in the morning one in the afternoon, etc...but I still can't shake this severe nausea. Has anyone been recommended to take more? What time(s) of day do you take the medication? Have you been able to do anything to fend off the residual nausea?


Can you take it before the nausea sets in? Or does the nausea even go away??

I've had 3 HG pregnancies.
15-ish wks
22-ish wks
43w1d (I have a pic of me nauseous, in labor)

Quote:

Thanks, mamas. It's nice to know there are people out there who understand.
I'm glad we can all be here to support each other and bounce ideas off one another.


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
I'm checking back in after many days away. I am 8w4d today and the HG has kicked in big time. Thanks for all the help/advice with Zofran. After quickly slipping into HG and thoughts of hospitalization came into my mind, I decided to take the Zofran. With the Zofran, I am no longer vomiting (or if I am, it is only once or twice a day) but the nausea is *horrible*. I am still unable to really get up and move around, let alone take care of my 3 year old. (Gosh, after going through one HG pregnancy, why am I here again? Oh yeah, there's a kid at the end of the tunnel!) I am beginning to feel really down and scared at how long this might last.

A couple questions...those taking Zofran, what dosage are you on? My mw told me not to take more than two pills (8 mg/each) a day. I have tried taking them both in the morning; one in the morning one in the afternoon, etc...but I still can't shake this severe nausea. Has anyone been recommended to take more? What time(s) of day do you take the medication? Have you been able to do anything to fend off the residual nausea?

Secondly, how long has everyone's HG lasted? With my first pregnancy, I was nauseous and vomiting until I gave birth, but things got a lot better at 6 months. I could actually get out of bed and eat some normal meals. This is also when I was able to stop going to the hospital on a regular basis for IV hydration. How long has HG lasted for you mamas? Was it different or the same in each pregnancy?

Thanks, mamas. It's nice to know there are people out there who understand.

I take 8mg 3 times per day- one about an hour before I want to be up and around, one midday and one about 30 minutes before I go to sleep. I have heard that you can take up to 32mg/day. For me Zofran does not knock out the nausea completely, I would say that it halves the nausea. This is my 3rd pregnancy, first with HG.


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

For some reason, my midwife won't prescribe me anymore than 16 mg a day. I usually take 1 pill about an hour before I am out of bed, then another one shortly after I wake up. I am still horribly nauseous all day. I can hardly get out of bed on a bad day. On a good day, I can do one load of laundry and stay on the couch the rest of the time. Driving feels dangerous. My poor 3 year old is watching a lot of TV and she's never seen TV before this!

I have to say that this feels harder than my first HG pregnancy, as I kept thinking that the HG was going to go away at any moment. It lasted through labor.

Justthatgirl, did your HG get worse with each pregnancy? Did you list those in the order they occurred? It would be fabulous if this didn't last the entire pregnancy. Just the thought makes me terribly depressed.

Any ideas on how I can entertain a three year old while I lie down all day? What has worked (besides movies and TV) for you all?

I'd love to hear from more mamas on how long their HG lasted with each pregnancy. I'm looking for some hope to hang onto here! Helpher.org says that HG is usually similar in severity and duration from pregnancy to pregnancy. God, I hope it isn't true!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
Any ideas on how I can entertain a three year old while I lie down all day? What has worked (besides movies and TV) for you all?

Not from experience with HG, but from another problem I had (severe, debilitating depression coupled with acute post traumatic stress)- It helps to have a couple of items in small boxes near where you're laying and maybe have a small table set up there so you can play something with them if you're capable. Fill the cups of an egg carton with little things they might like to play with or move, count, look at etc. Have a puzzle out that they can work on. Mind you, all of this makes a mess but at least your lo's not bored or in front of the tv *all* of the time.
HTH.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I had HG with my first two pregnancies that was very severe, and lasted all 9 months. This time, I had two weeks of constant nausea, and now I have regular morning sickness. I throw up maybe a couple times a week. I attribute it to the h. pylori treatment, and recommend to anyone suffering to get tested, even if you are already pregnant.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

have hubby head to the dollar tree and get a TON of coloring books. Get some crayons. get some DVDs or whatever (audio books, etc). get lego duplos. Lots of things they can play with near you on their own. IME it's a matter of "whatever it takes to make the day go by till Dad is home".

As for your midwife, insist she RX more or go see another doctor for the RX. That's NOT acceptable when the full dose is 32mg/day (8mg/4x).

My second full term pregnancy threw me. It was a lot easier than the first. I thought the HG was a fluke due to twins. I was wrong. The next full term (this last one) was just hell on wheels. So yea, it did get worse for me.


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
I attribute it to the h. pylori treatment, and recommend to anyone suffering to get tested, even if you are already pregnant.

Could you tell me more about this? Can you be treated while pregnant?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I read on mdc that some cases of hg have been linked with h. pylori, which is a stomach bacteria, and that getting it treated can prevent or lessen hg. I tested positive for h. pylori in the summer, and was treated, which involved two antibiotics and a proton pump inhibitor. It is apparently hard to get rid of, and I was supposed to go for a follow up test, but I couldn't because it involved ingesting radioactive material, and I was already pregnant (the original test is just a blood test that shows there was exposure at some point.)

So, I've been way less sick this time. In my previous pregnancies, I threw up dozens of times a day, and was often hospitalized for dehydration. This time, from 6-8 weeks, I was nauseous 24/7, couldn't eat, but only threw up a couple times. Now I am better, and feel like I have regular morning sickness- i.e., I throw up 2 times a week on average and hardly ever feel sick and can eat and drink fairly normally.

You can get treated during pregnancy as the meds are safe, but I don't know if it is as effective if you treat during pregnancy, but if i had known about it in my past pregnancies, I would have tested and treated in a heartbeat.

My view was that it has a chance of working, and I would do anything for even a small chance of not suffering for 9 months again.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

I was taking 1/2 a pill every 4hrs when I was really feeling sick. Now my OB has be on some reflux meds that seem to be helping without the side effects of Zofran. Six months down, three to go...


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Has anyone successfully treated/prevented HG naturally (As in no Zofran, Phenergan, etc)? If so, what did you do?

I didn't think I'd say this, but I really want another baby now that she's here (we're 6w pp). However, after having to deal with the babe's monthly blood tests (so heartbreaking to see her in pain and crying!) because of some of the stuff I was on during the pregnancy, I'd really like to not take stuff in a future pregnancy.

I perused to protocols on the HER site, but most of the stuff I've seen on there involves taking a bunch of meds.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
Justthatgirl, did your HG get worse with each pregnancy? Did you list those in the order they occurred? It would be fabulous if this didn't last the entire pregnancy. Just the thought makes me terribly depressed.

It got worse with each pregnancy.

With my 1st, it lasted about 15 wks but I puked the most w/ that one. I lost about 20 lbs with my first 2 but only about 15 w/ this last one. But the nausea with this last one lasted the entire time (except wk 22-wk 32) and that was WORSE, to be honest. I mean, at least with the other 2 it went away at some point!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
Has anyone successfully treated/prevented HG naturally (As in no Zofran, Phenergan, etc)? If so, what did you do?

I didn't think I'd say this, but I really want another baby now that she's here (we're 6w pp). However, after having to deal with the babe's monthly blood tests (so heartbreaking to see her in pain and crying!) because of some of the stuff I was on during the pregnancy, I'd really like to not take stuff in a future pregnancy.

I perused to protocols on the HER site, but most of the stuff I've seen on there involves taking a bunch of meds.

If you can get in touch with Spark (here and at helpher.org) she has a ton of info!! Also, try the pregnancy archives for morning sickness. She had a great regimen that was really helping her.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
Has anyone successfully treated/prevented HG naturally (As in no Zofran, Phenergan, etc)? If so, what did you do?

I didn't think I'd say this, but I really want another baby now that she's here (we're 6w pp). However, after having to deal with the babe's monthly blood tests (so heartbreaking to see her in pain and crying!) because of some of the stuff I was on during the pregnancy, I'd really like to not take stuff in a future pregnancy.

I perused to protocols on the HER site, but most of the stuff I've seen on there involves taking a bunch of meds.

Well I would suggest getting an h. pylori test. It requires antibiotics and ppi to treat, but you do that before you get pregnant.

Have you tried diclectin (unisom and b6?), it is the only class a drug for pregnancy here.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

I started out treating my HG naturally with herbs and homeopathics. I think I could have managed without any prescription drugs if I just had a little more encouragement. But my OB, my family, my friends just wanted me to take the meds. And of course you know when you're feeling so ill and so desperate it doesn't take much to be pushed!

FWIW my third HG pregnancy has been a lot milder than my second HG pregnancy and even though he isn't born yet, I'm planning to have a fourth (or even fifth!) lol...


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

well the hg was doing better but I'm just about back up to the alternating zofran and phenergan every 4 hrs


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
If you can get in touch with Spark (here and at helpher.org) she has a ton of info!! Also, try the pregnancy archives for morning sickness. She had a great regimen that was really helping her.

Thanks!


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Hugs to all of you mamas. I have one warning, learned through experience. Be sure to brush your teeth thoroughly, especially the backs of your top teeth. I did not do this well enough (since brushing after vomiting made me vomit again due to gagging). My dentist told me that my top teeth have significant erosion behind them causing my veneers to fall off.

So -- I know it's hard, but do your best to get the backs of your top teeth after vomiting.

It's so hard. I had severe hyperemesis with my first daughter from seven weeks until she was born, even vomiting during labor. So hopefully you won't have such a severe case, but be aware.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treasuremapper* 
Hugs to all of you mamas. I have one warning, learned through experience. Be sure to brush your teeth thoroughly, especially the backs of your top teeth. I did not do this well enough (since brushing after vomiting made me vomit again due to gagging). My dentist told me that my top teeth have significant erosion behind them causing my veneers to fall off.

So -- I know it's hard, but do your best to get the backs of your top teeth after vomiting.

It's so hard. I had severe hyperemesis with my first daughter from seven weeks until she was born, even vomiting during labor. So hopefully you won't have such a severe case, but be aware.

At the very least, rinse your mouth! I'm going through LOTS and LOTS of dental work right now for the same reason. And I DID brush/rinse!

A friend of mine is getting dentures soon. She's only 26.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah sometimes it doesn't even matter how much you brush, just the frequent vomiting can really damage the teeth.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

True! I had to have 15 fillings since my last pregnancy!


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

i just returned from a three day stay at the hospital. IV and meds directly into my veins. i have to say, it was sweet relief. i was at the point of not being able to even walk to the bathroom to vomit when i realized that i needed help. i feel much better after being in the hospital. my midwives also realized the severity of the situation and have now given me a high rx for zofran (24 mg/day). i also have phenergen in case it gets bad.

whomever asked about non-med relief from HG... i have found some help with acupuncture. i usually come home from an appointment, vomit, then feel better for almost 24 hours. luckily we have a community acupuncture clinic where i live, so it is only $20 to be seen.

i didn't use any meds during my first HG pregnancy, although i lost a lot of weight and was miserable. i was living in rural alaska and they have never seen a case of HG and didn't really know what to do. this time around, as soon as my midwife presented the zofran option, i jumped on it. i'm usually not one to take pharmaceuticals (in fact, i avoid them religiously), but in this case i feel as though they are going to save me. my HG was worse this time (started at 6 weeks; i'm not almost 10) and i wasn't able to care for my three year old at all. i thought it was my only choice.

the ob in the hospital told me that h. pylori could be making the HG much worse--turning normal morning sickness into HG. he also suggested it could be my thyroid. he recommended against treating the h. pylori while pregnant, although he said it could be done. being on so many meds already, i've decided against it.

i just want to say again that it is so nice to know there are people out there who "get" what i'm going through. even the nurse in the hospital said, "have you tried eating crackers before you get out of bed or sipping on ginger ale." ahhh! gotta love 'em.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Girl! I'm glad you're back and doing better!

What an ordeal.

I really need to look into H. Pylori stuff for myself. Not that I'm having any more babies, mind you!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
i just want to say again that it is so nice to know there are people out there who "get" what i'm going through. even the nurse in the hospital said, "have you tried eating crackers before you get out of bed or sipping on ginger ale." ahhh! gotta love 'em.

"No, I just decided I liked the hospital so much that I *had* to come and visit for an IV cocktail before the baby was born. I figured the best way to do that was to puke my brains out for a while. Maybe I'll try crackers before rising when I get home now that I've been here."







:
People can be so dense.







I'm glad you're back.


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
whomever asked about non-med relief from HG... i have found some help with acupuncture. i usually come home from an appointment, vomit, then feel better for almost 24 hours. luckily we have a community acupuncture clinic where i live, so it is only $20 to be seen.

Thanks!

I know I may still wind up taking meds and know that sometimes the benefits outweigh possible consequences... I just think that I didn't really try much in the way of natural remedies this time. I trusted my OB blindly and pumped myself full of meds.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
Yeah sometimes it doesn't even matter how much you brush, just the frequent vomiting can really damage the teeth.

very true! my doc and midwife this past time told me to chew a tums (any kind I could get down) after each vomit to neutralize my mouth. it REALLY helped. I have far less damage this time than the past 2 times. The chocolate tums and tropical tums worked the best in terms of taste.


----------



## doulagrl (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi,
So just wanting to know if I'm realy strange or this is the norm. If I'm sitting down and being still I only feel mildly queasy but as soon as I get up to walk elsewhere in the house I immediatly am overwhelmed with nausea and just have time to run to the bathroom and be sick. Then I get about 10min of grace where I can do whatever it was I got up for but if I'm not back on that sofa then I'm back in throwing up again. So is it normal for the vomitting to be triggered by movement?
MEl


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulagrl* 
Hi,
So just wanting to know if I'm realy strange or this is the norm. If I'm sitting down and being still I only feel mildly queasy but as soon as I get up to walk elsewhere in the house I immediatly am overwhelmed with nausea and just have time to run to the bathroom and be sick. Then I get about 10min of grace where I can do whatever it was I got up for but if I'm not back on that sofa then I'm back in throwing up again. So is it normal for the vomitting to be triggered by movement?
MEl

In a nutshell, yes it is for HG.
Many women (from what I've read) have "motion sickness" only when they're suffering from HG.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Do you have an ear infection or excess fluid? I'd wonder about that, too, and probably have a doc look at my ears.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulagrl* 
Hi,
So just wanting to know if I'm realy strange or this is the norm. If I'm sitting down and being still I only feel mildly queasy but as soon as I get up to walk elsewhere in the house I immediatly am overwhelmed with nausea and just have time to run to the bathroom and be sick. Then I get about 10min of grace where I can do whatever it was I got up for but if I'm not back on that sofa then I'm back in throwing up again. So is it normal for the vomitting to be triggered by movement?
MEl

Yeah I get sick by motion too. Forget running, even walking triggers it. Sex is also a motion trigger for me.


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulagrl* 
Hi,
So just wanting to know if I'm realy strange or this is the norm. If I'm sitting down and being still I only feel mildly queasy but as soon as I get up to walk elsewhere in the house I immediatly am overwhelmed with nausea and just have time to run to the bathroom and be sick. Then I get about 10min of grace where I can do whatever it was I got up for but if I'm not back on that sofa then I'm back in throwing up again. So is it normal for the vomitting to be triggered by movement?
MEl

I wasn't really motion triggered, but I know a lot of women on the HER message boards were. A couple times car rides did it for me though.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
Yeah I get sick by motion too. Forget running, even walking triggers it. Sex is also a motion trigger for me.

Yep- I had the same issues


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

This just reminded me of one time when I was pregnant with my first and tried to drive my husband an hour away to work, so I coudl use the car that day. Oh man. Worst day of my life, hands down. I threw up so much on the side of teh road. We didn't make it, and a 2 hour round trip turned into a 8 hour trip with all the puking stops.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine started with an 8-hour car trip. Miserable!!!

I suspect that my neck was messed up though. Chiropractic got it back in alignment but didn't stop the puking. It did stop the spinning-in-3D sensation.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Yikes mamas. I know my situation is a joke compared to many of you, but MAN, some days I wonder if I'm going to make it all the way through this pregnancy w/o going crazy or starving to death. The only break I get is when I'm not conscious, and although I'm not puking (thankfully), I always am right on the verge, which sometimes in my haze feels worse than when I dream of puking and getting it over with so I'd feel better. But I know I wouldn't feel better, I'd feel worse.

I thought it was bad that the constant nausea started at 6 weeks last time, but this time it was 3... which was basically the instant it implanted probably.







I'm managing better this time with a constant supply of ginger in many forms, but I'm requiring more and more potent doses already (I'm only 6 weeks today).

I've only actually been pregnant for 3 weeks and I'm already huddled on the floor in my living room while I try to appease my 2.5 yr old.







I wanted to send out some







s to those of you who are in the same boat, or the many of you who are worse off. I hate to complain since at least I'm not actively puking my brains out, but this isn't a way to live either.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Vortexing,
I used ginger in the beginning too. The only constant with this has been change; I have to switch tactics every few days.

FWIW, my 3.5 yo DD has watched waaay too many educational DVD's these past several months. Thank goodness for the public library.

Hang in there!


----------



## doulagrl (Oct 10, 2008)

At least they're educational. I can't even get to the library and its closed by the time DH is home. My four year old has been living on Disney movies and Spiderman.
Mel


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vortexing* 
Yikes mamas. I know my situation is a joke compared to many of you, but MAN, some days I wonder if I'm going to make it all the way through this pregnancy w/o going crazy or starving to death.

I felt this way so many times! Hang in there! You mentioned another child so I know you know it is worth it, but it always helped me to hear it.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulagrl* 
At least they're educational. I can't even get to the library and its closed by the time DH is home. My four year old has been living on Disney movies and Spiderman.
Mel

Hey, don't feel too bad. DD's new favorite is "Spongebob" (which I can't stand and don't normally allow). When she manages to find it she comes into the room where I'm crashed and says in a singsong taunt, "Mooooommmmy, I watching Sponge-bob!" And runs out giggling like it's the best joke ever. LOL


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

during my 2nd pregnancy my older son lived off of cereal bars, fast food and cartoons. I felt SO bad for him! I still feel guilty over it! I for some reason thought I wouldn't get as sick so I didn't prepare well.

this time? I was right in the middle of moving!! I was packing boxes and all sorts of things. my grandiose plans to cook like mad the first few weeks so I would have a freezer full were smashed. can't haul that many frozen meals around for hours while moving anyhow. *sigh* it hits me at 6 weeks so I only have 2 weeks of very little nausea before it hit full blast.

I HOPE next time I am able to stock the freezer with healthy meals and all sorts of grand things. thankfully i have a husband who can cook and a nearby church brought us several meals while I was very ill. now I'm a bit better so I fend for myself, but it's never complicated meals. just quick meals. lots of sandwiches and eggs. we don't eat out much b/c my daughter and i are celiac... it gets complicated.

and my kids watch way too many videos. that is the part i hate the most. *sigh*


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
I felt this way so many times! Hang in there! You mentioned another child so I know you know it is worth it, but it always helped me to hear it.

Yeah, that's what my DH keeps telling me. I've been sort of hesitant to get too excited about this baby since it's so early and our chances of m/c are still lurking (though I'm 1 for 1, so I'm not at any increased risk), which I think makes this worse for me. Last time it seemed like as soon as I decided we were out of the woods wrt m/c, my nausea got a lot better... Irrational, I know, but a lot of pregnancy for me seems to be irrational.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

ugh. not good memories for sure. My kids had to have a crash course in cooking because I *could not* set foot in the kitchen. They (8 at first, then 9) learned how to cook oatmeal, burritos, PBJ, boil eggs, etc. It was sink or swim for them. DH had to do all the rest of the cooking when I'd been THE sole cook in the family pretty much forever (Dh occasionally made things, but only his signature dishes). We ate a lot we wouldn't otherwise and the pizza delivery people weren't strangers.

The kids pretty much became wolves too. They knew full well I couldn't do anything more than holler at them from my bed. The house was regularly decimated, crayons/paper everywhere, books all over, etc. Though eventually I couldn't even make it to the library once a month with them.

I'm very, very glad to be done with that and not sad at all that I won't go through all THAT again. I grieve over not being able to have another child, but not the pregnancy part.


----------



## doulagrl (Oct 10, 2008)

HennyPenny,
My son and I are Celiacs as well. It was diagnosed during my last pregnancy and I naively thought since I stopped puking when I went gluten free (within 48hrs) that it was the root of my HG and since all of my other health problems cleared up in the last 18 months that I would be fine this pregnancy - WRONG







I did manage to fill a freezer full of food. I didn't even know/suspect I was pregnant but was suddenly overcome with the urge to do once a month cooking, which I hadn't done in over 5yrs. I filled the freezer full of food and a week later got a positive pregnancy test. Two weeks later I was in full blown HG. It is hard cooking because not only are my son and I not able to have wheat, I'm sensitive to corn and my younger son is in the process of outgrowing dairy and tomato sensitivities. We get realy creative around here when it comes to food








Melody


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vortexing* 
Yeah, that's what my DH keeps telling me. I've been sort of hesitant to get too excited about this baby since it's so early and our chances of m/c are still lurking (though I'm 1 for 1, so I'm not at any increased risk), which I think makes this worse for me. Last time it seemed like as soon as I decided we were out of the woods wrt m/c, my nausea got a lot better... Irrational, I know, but a lot of pregnancy for me seems to be irrational.

Yeah, I am having a hard time relaxing the last few days. The day before yesterday, I had a little brown spotting and today it is back, but *very* light (I probably wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't obsessed with the state of my mucus these days). I am so scared to lose this baby. I don't know if I can go through HG again and am fairly certain I won't try to get pregnant after this pregnancy. I am almost 11 weeks and had a healthy, normal ultrasound a couple weeks ago. What else could be causing light spotting? Any reassuring thoughts?

I still feel nauseous, so that's a good sign, right?


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

at that stage could be irritated cervix or a small subchorionic hematoma. I'd bring it up with the doctor but chances are all is still well.







s:


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I had a bit of spotting this pg, they never found out what it was from but the mw told me that over 50% of pg women experience some pg bleeding and carry their babies to term


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

I think I got a fresh batch of pregnancy hormones because I'm feeling pretty sick again... 26 weeks down and 14 more to go!


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for the reassurance. I am definitely still feeling pregnant (and nauseous...) so I think everything is going well. I'll let my midwife know about the spotting next time I see her.

Another question...for those of you on Zofran... have any of you ever started to feel the HG symptoms decrease and decide to lay off the Zofran? I don't want to take the meds if I don't need them but I've heard that it can be really hard (i.e. make you really nauseous) to come off the drugs. Is this at all true?

Thanks mamas-


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Re: the Zofran. It has not been difficult for me to not take it if I don't need it. Sometimes I don't need the anti-nausea pills but I still feel badly (tired or snappy or something)---so I suspect the Zofran may act on mood too. It works by decreasing seratonin levels. But hey, puking all day is pretty depressing too. A little Rescue Remedy usually clears that up.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
Yeah, I am having a hard time relaxing the last few days. The day before yesterday, I had a little brown spotting and today it is back, but *very* light (I probably wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't obsessed with the state of my mucus these days).

I am so scared to lose this baby. I don't know if I can go through HG again and am fairly certain I won't try to get pregnant after this pregnancy.

I still feel nauseous, so that's a good sign, right? 

The spotting would freak me out, b/c JUST as you said, if this baby doesn't stick, then I am nearly certain that we won't try again. That is such a sad place to be (at least it is for me), you're nauseous now and almost wish you weren't pregnant, but know in the back of your mind that you hope you wake up nauseous tomorrow b/c then you won't have to decide to try again or not.

But it does sound like you probably are fine, like every one is saying, I think that it's real blood you may want to be worried about, not just spotting or occasional blood tinges, and the like, buuuuut I have no idea.









And yeah, if you're still nauseous that's probably a good sign too, though I wish for your sake that your nausea goes away AND the baby is fine.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
I think I got a fresh batch of pregnancy hormones because I'm feeling pretty sick again... 26 weeks down and 14 more to go!

Oh, I feel you. I was from from wk 22 to wk 32, but then it was back! Horrible.


----------



## llama_mama (Nov 19, 2008)

I think my favorite thing is when they say things like don't worry you only have 26 weeks of vomiting left


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

I honestly do not know how much more I can handle and I don't even have a "bad" case of HG! The nausea is overwhelming and there is no end in sight. My husband is made because the house is trashed and I can't make food for the family, and I am starting to feel hopeless and depressed about the fact that I can't do anything, eat anything, etc







I haven't called my Dr.because there isn't much else she can do for me. I'm already taking Zofran which isn't doing anything and I don't think I am still losing weight (I had a couple good weeks), but when I think about feeling like this indefinitely it makes me just lose it and of course crying makes me vomit


----------



## justbishop (Nov 21, 2008)

First of all, (((HUGS)))

Second, I know it's rough on both people in the marriage, but HG husbands need to just buck up and realize that we as women didn't CHOOSE to feel this way, and that as much extra housework they have to do, we're still the ones that end up with PTSD from being nauseous, pukey, Zofran constipated, and bedridden for months on end (and that's ON TOP of all of the "normal" pregnancy woes!)

And third, have you talked to your OB about going on a combination of several meds, upping your dosage of Zofran, or maybe trying a pump for it? I know that more meds and possibly more invasive methods of getting them aren't really apealling, but they're better than the alternative of ending up in the ER over and over for dehydration and IV fluids.

Hope you feel better soon!

Sorry, I guess I should introduce myself...I just joined here, but the HER forums have been my lifesaver since I found them at about 11 weeks along (which was during my worst HG time). I'm still active there, but feel like I should branch out a bit and get involved here since I'm finally feeling human again (turned my HG corner at around 17 weeks). I'm 24 weeks now and still on [generic] oral Zofran 4mg 2x/day, still nauseous in the mornings, and still sick here and there, but I feel like one of the lucky ones now!


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree. Also you can't start looking at your EDD and crying over how much longer your suffering will go on. You have to look at how far you've come and how much you've accomplished! HG isn't just physically demanding, it's emotionally draining. Take as much help as you can get, demand it if you have to.

As far as meds go, Zofran is great. But if it's not helping you need to change it! I've been on as many as three or four different drugs at the same time just to cope. As hormones fluctuate, so do my doses. Bad days are still pretty bad. But it's the good days that are pretty great that get me through. ~*hugs*~!


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

My husband just does not understand it. He'll be soft for a few minutes if I am vomiting or crying, but when he wants something it is right back to "well you could AT LEAST do ____________" and no amount of trying to explain how terrible I feel will get him off my case.

I have an OB appointment on Wednesday and am going to discuss B complex shots and possibly combos of medications or a Zofran pump. Right now I am taking unisom/B6 at night and 8mg Zofran every 8 hours. I have phenergan but it does not really work for me. I just want to be able to sit or lay down without feeling like I am spinning. My sleep suffers because I can't close my eyes some nights without getting sick and it is really pushing me to the verge of insanity







I don't feel dehydrated (I can keep fluids down), but I am considering asking for an IV. I don't want to go to ER because they'll just charge me $60 and want to do all kinds of tests instead of just giving me what I want.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Seeing_stars, have you tried chiropractic? It really made a difference with the spinning sensations for me.

As far as the hubby, no mine is not very helpful or supportive either. But he knows better than to say I could at least do whatever...cause my response would be to puke on him. haha We've both just had to accept that the house is going to go to seed cause I can't get it done. It is, unfortunately, the new normal. Hopefully not forever though.


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

I have a great chiropractor,but I haven't been in about 6 weeks, I will try that. My ND does IV infusions in the office for $90, I am going to try to work that into the budget, it might help me to get over this hump, she said that she'd also RX b12 injections that I can do at home,I am willing to try anything right now.


----------



## TTC Catholic (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello,

I am only six weeks along, and over the past couple of weeks I have had chronic debilitating nausea. I haven't actually vomited. As strange as it sounds, I wish I could to experience some relief.

I had struggled with IF, & it took my DH & me 15 months to conceive our precious child. My sister even offered to be a surrogate for us. If that was our only option remaining, we would definitely take her up on it. However, I desperately wanted to experience pregnancy.

Now that I am pregnant, I am extremely grateful to God for our precious miracle, and at the same time I'm worried that something will go wrong. I have also had a very difficult time since I became pregnant.

In addition to implantation bleeding (which was very scary, but HCG blood tests and an ultrasound confirmed the baby is okay, so far), I have had nausea that makes it nearly impossible to eat or even hold down water. Some days I can't even get out of bed. I've eaten crackers, tried to keep myself hydrated, tried herbal chamomile tea, various natural remedies that are sold at Babies R Us (including Pregnancy Pops and Pregnancy Ginger Ale), and I am lucky if I get mild relief. I started out trying to eat healthy, organic foods and plenty of protein, but I can barely stomach anything.

I figured this is normal, and it will pass once I get to my second trimester. My sister had severe nausea with her first daughter and not quite as severe nausea with her second daughter. I am lucky in that I don't work outside of the house right now. I keep saying that I don't know how pregnant women can work. There is no way I could work the way I have been feeling. I'm already dreading Thanksgiving, as there is no way I will be able to eat anything other than a little bit of very bland food, but there will be a lot of food and smells surrounding me.

Yesterday I went for an ultrasound, and I almost did vomit from having to drink 32 oz of water over an hour. I was actually doubled over in the hospital's waiting room, and they had to get nurses to bring me back to ultrasound. They even asked if they should call my doctor to see if he wanted me to be treated at the hospital. I know I should have said yes, but I was too anxious to have the ultrasound and see my baby.

People also say that nausea is a good sign because it indicates your progesterone levels are good. But is this level of nausea normal? I have lost three pounds over one week, and I am very worried that I am starving my baby of essential nutrients. I do take prenatal vitamins, but I'm wondering if the best thing to do is to just tough it out.

Sorry to ramble. I'm just concerned and frustrated at the same time. I wish everyone well.

God bless you,
Kristin


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Kristin,

Definitely put in a call to your OB (maybe not over the weekend, but definitely Monday)---especially if you're continuing to lose weight. He/She will probably have some suggestions for you. There are some safe(r) meds they can prescribe that might help. They might suggest Phenergen--will probably make you drowsy; it's a likely first line of attack on the nausea.

My OB prescribed Zofran after I lost 8 pounds in one week (I think I was about 10 weeks along at the time). I'm 36 weeks along now and still pretty much dependent on it to get through the week.

There are some other herbal things you could try too, like ginger tablets. Those helped me at first. Then there's motion sickness wristbands; wore those for awhile too (about $3 at Walgreens). Pinching under your nose holding your upper lip between thumb and forefinger activates a pressure point that can stave off nausea.

For some reason smooth foods helped me too. For awhile all I could eat was PB&J sandwiches, but NOT the crunchy PB (which is usually my favorite). For some reason the texture of the crunchy kind was just intolerable.

Eat whatever you can stomach! At six weeks you'll probably be OK. I hope you're one of those that only suffer during the first tri.

GL! and congrats!


----------



## justbishop (Nov 21, 2008)

if you're not keeping much water down or you start vomitting lots, PLEASE talk to your dr. immediately about getting IV hydration! If you let it go too long, it just starts a cycle of dehydration that is so much tougher to get control of.

Also hoping you don't go downhill!


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Kristen~

First of all







. I had a ton of nausea early on starting at the end of 4 weeks. I did throw up a lot during my pg, but in the beginning, there were days when I was just so nauseated I could barely more-I wished I could vomit. After my pregnancy it became clear that working through a pregnancy like these would be difficult if not impossible. I had about 2-3 months solid that I could barely move off the sofa. Anyway, despite the way most people react to hg and extreme nausea/vomit pregnancies, we know ho you feel.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2annika* 
For some reason smooth foods helped me too. For awhile all I could eat was PB&J sandwiches, but NOT the crunchy PB (which is usually my favorite). For some reason the texture of the crunchy kind was just intolerable.

OH my, I'm SOOOO glad you posted this. I was thinking, this has been unbearable, but the low point so far for me is when I realized I couldn't even do crunchy peanut butter (why on earth should crunchy or smooth matter? It does though!!).







So I'm not a total freak. Thanks, that oddly enough makes me feel a bit better about it all.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Forgive me if this has been discussed already but has anyone else had to deal with insensitive comments? I remember when I was pg with either my first or second and was describing what I was going through to my best friend she said something along the lines of, well, you're the one who wanted a baby. Now, granted at the time she didn't have any bio kids and really wanted some so it might have come from bitterness but it really cut me to the core when she said that. I had heard it a few more times, mostly from family members. It seemed to me like they thought I was being punished for wanting and having another child. I have mentioned up thread that I still yearn for another baby but we have taken steps to make sure we don't have any more children because of the severe toll pregnancy takes on my body and our family.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Quote:

Forgive me if this has been discussed already but has anyone else had to deal with insensitive comments?
oh yes. everyone I know who has had the pleasure of HG does. There's a whole forum on the helpher.org site devoted to it ("crackering" it's called).

I had one ER nurse who was CONVINCED I would stop vomiting if onnnnnnnly I'd eat cream of wheat. IDIOT!


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NatureMama3* 
oh yes. everyone I know who has had the pleasure of HG does. There's a whole forum on the helpher.org site devoted to it ("crackering" it's called).

I had one ER nurse who was CONVINCED I would stop vomiting if onnnnnnnly I'd eat cream of wheat. IDIOT!

"Crackering" ha ha. (ironic laugh) How appropriate. Yes, I've heard them too. Most of the time I'm so wiped out from vomiting and/or chasing DD through the house as she destroys it that I just can't think of anything to say to them.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Dumb question maybe, but has anyone seen a disappearance of symptoms from eating a specific food they were craving?


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Dumb question maybe, but has anyone seen a disappearance of symptoms from eating a specific food they were craving?

I wish! But I haven't really craved anything; haven't had much appetite at all.


----------



## llama_mama (Nov 19, 2008)

Well though i havent found relief from eating food i was craving yesterday befor my IV fillup i wanted a cheeseburger so bad it hurt it was all i could think about but sadly i made it and promptly was visiting a fimiliar spot on my bathroom floor i am seriously considering just moving a sleeping bag in there so i don't have far to go


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

My nausea and vomiting have eased up for quite some time already, so that I can eat and drink now on most days. I still am having days where it's difficult but not impossible, like it was earlier on. That's not to say that it's gone completely, but I would say I'm "fluffy" at this point- I have what I would class as "normal" ms (though of course the nausea lasts all day and I vomit once usually, it's not debilitating like it was). But my latest craving has seen a complete disappearance of even those mild symptoms IF I feed it. As soon as I start thinking about the craved item, I'm literally drooling on myself though, which has never happened to me before.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I am so curious of what the craved item is.









I just wanted to pop on this thread and give all of you going through this right now a big







.

I can remember in the throes of it how I would have dreams where I was stuffing my face with so much good food. When I would wake from those dreams I'd just bawl.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

Actually there is a book my MW gave me called "No More Morning Sickness" it's all about treating HG with different foods. Even though I didn't find much relief at the time, it was very encouraging to read it.

Does anyone feel guilty on their good days? Like when I can eat normally and not get sick and actually accomplish something I feel like maybe my HG was/isn't so bad and I'm a huge whiner for complaining. So many other HG ladies have it much worse than I do.

My other mommy guilt is that I'm wishing so hard for this pregnancy to be over already. I'm only 28wks! But between the HG issues, the GD issues, the Pre-E issues, I'm just physically and emotionally spent. I just don't know how to deal with it. Thanks for listening!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LavenderMae* 
I am so curious of what the craved item is.









It's posted in another thread I have going right now if you *really* want to know.







I try to avoid specific foods in this thread if at all possible.

Quote:

Does anyone feel guilty on their good days? Like when I can eat normally and not get sick and actually accomplish something I feel like maybe my HG was/isn't so bad and I'm a huge whiner for complaining. So many other HG ladies have it much worse than I do.
Yes. Totally. Particularly since I just found out from some of the ladies here what HG *is* and was never given a name for it by doctors and such. I know my HG is incredibly tame in comparison to the stories I've seen- many of the ladies on this thread included- and I feel guilty for that too.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
It's posted in another thread I have going right now if you *really* want to know.







I try to avoid specific foods in this thread if at all possible.

Duh what was I thinking.







Off to search your posts.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

OH, MAN, I bet that "magic craving" is why I've not been able to eat anything except for one particular type of food that has lots of it in most dishes. Off to find more...


----------



## loveandmore (Oct 24, 2008)

I look forward to that first meal after labor sooooo much.


----------



## JoniTate (Nov 26, 2008)

Im am SOOOO very glad to have found you ladies!!

I have survived two HG pregnancies! My 1st pg, I lost 19lbs (DH thought I looked like a skeleton b/c at the lowest point I was 119lbs and he hadnt seen me that way in a while) and with my 2nd pg, I lost 25lbs. Thank goodness HG only lasted from 5 weeks until around 16 weeks for me, which seemed like an eternity!

I had heath insurance with pg 1 so I got to have home health and that helped some and with pg 2, I didnt have health insurance so I couldnt do home health b/c they wanted me to pay up front for it and there was no way that we had that kind of money just sitting around. But I ended up in the hospital on a PICC line for about 2 weeks.

I dont think that Zofran worked for me although DH thinks it helped. I have also had Phenergan, Pepcid, steriods (which has made me grow hair on my chin!!!! aaahhhh!!!), etc.

Its horrible! And Im glad to have found ladies to understand what I went through.

When I was in the hospital with my 2 pg, a nurse asked me if I wanted more kids, I said yes. She was in shock and said even after all of this, you want more? Absolutely, was my answer! She told me that I was not selfish at all then!

I have wanted to have baby #3 for a while now but HG got DH very scared! So he didnt want to have another baby b/c of it but somehow I convinced him and we agreed that #3 would be the last, so here we are now, TTC baby #3. PLEASE, PLEASE pray and cross your fingers for me & us (my husband and children) that HG stays at bay this time around.









Joni

P.S. I havent gotten a chance to read all through 16 pages but I was wondering, what, if anything, has helped you get through your HG pregnancies? I havent try the sea bands (well the strong ones) or acupuncture. Have these worked for any of you? TIA!!


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

of all the things I've tried (HG x 3, only one mild) what helps the most:

zofran. brand name, IV even better
enlyten electrolyte strips
protein drinks


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoniTate* 
Im am SOOOO very glad to have found you ladies!!

I'm glad you found us, too! I saw your post and was going to link you here but Jacqueline beat me to it!









Quote:

I have survived two HG pregnancies! My 1st pg, I lost 19lbs (DH thought I looked like a skeleton b/c at the lowest point I was 119lbs and he hadnt seen me that way in a while) and with my 2nd pg, I lost 25lbs. Thank goodness HG only lasted from 5 weeks until around 16 weeks for me, which seemed like an eternity!
I had similar experience. I lost about 20 lbs w/ my first 2 pregnancies. First one I had HG till about 16 wks. The 2nd one I had it till around 20-ish wks, I think. I went down to 122 and was alarmed. I gasped when I got on the scale at the MW's house and she immediately picked up on it, asking, "Were you expecting something different?" Uh, yeah. Last time I weighed myself (few wks before I realized I was preg) I was in the 135-140 range. She was unfamiliar with HG, but willing to learn and we kind of muddled through it together.

My last pregnancy was the only one I got an official diagnosis with. I went to the ER for fluids twice and definitely felt much better afterwards. Unfortunately, because we're uninsured (self employed), I couldn't afford medication beyond the minimal script for phenergan. I never filled my Zofran script because it was too much money.







I got through on the phenergan, unisom & b6, and benadryl. That was VERY hard because my kids were 5 and 7 and I was in bed almost all day long. My dh took care of EVERYTHING and we lived on McDonald's because he was worn out after a long day of work and I was next to useless due to the HG.

Quote:

P.S. I havent gotten a chance to read all through 16 pages but I was wondering, what, if anything, has helped you get through your HG pregnancies? I havent try the sea bands (well the strong ones) or acupuncture. Have these worked for any of you? TIA!!
Never tried the acupuncture, but the Sea Bands were useless.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Anybody have any ideas about HG and long, miserable prodromal labor? I've been having wicked contractions for 5 days now, but they always do something wonky and never seem to produce much "progress." (EDD 12-15.) I never got an official diagnosis of HG, but I've been dependent on the Zofran for most of this pregnancy and completely wiped out...no energy, kid watching videos and living off fast food...you mommas know the story.

I swear, I'm not a wimp. I'm also not imagining this. I had natural childbirth with my 3 y.o. DD and experienced contractions for a couple weeks before the actual birth. They weren't pleasant, but I could still walk and talk. These have me doubled over. I *thought* I knew my body. Now I'm not so sure. Maybe it's because I've been so beaten down by all the vomiting that I'm experiencing the Braxton-Hicks as about 1,000x more painful than before.

Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2annika* 
Anybody have any ideas about HG and long, miserable prodromal labor? I've been having wicked contractions for 5 days now, but they always do something wonky and never seem to produce much "progress." (EDD 12-15.) I never got an official diagnosis of HG, but I've been dependent on the Zofran for most of this pregnancy and completely wiped out...no energy, kid watching videos and living off fast food...you mommas know the story.

I swear, I'm not a wimp. I'm also not imagining this. I had natural childbirth with my 3 y.o. DD and experienced contractions for a couple weeks before the actual birth. They weren't pleasant, but I could still walk and talk. These have me doubled over. I *thought* I knew my body. Now I'm not so sure. Maybe it's because I've been so beaten down by all the vomiting that I'm experiencing the Braxton-Hicks as about 1,000x more painful than before.

Has anybody else experienced this?

yup. wk 36 alllll the waaaaayyyyyy to wk 43. And a day.

My first 2 labors and births were much faster. 14 hrs, 9 hrs. But then came that 43w 1d pregnancy. Good News: the actual "ok, this is HAPPENING" moments were 4.5 hrs.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Quote:

Anybody have any ideas about HG and long, miserable prodromal labor?
oh did I ever. you can probably still find my drama on the UC forum and May 08 DDC. 2 weeks of on/off labor, dilation, blah blah blah. ended up ambulance to the hospital at 9 cm PLEADING and BEGGING For a c-section.

I had a homebirth before. I'm not a wimp. I pushed out twins. this was HELL.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I had HG twice and no prodomal labour either time, but my first labour was over 40 hours.


----------



## JoniTate (Nov 26, 2008)

No one has done acupuncture before???????


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

Does anyone else have experience with a Zofran pump? I'm on day 10 and feeling MUCH better,but the infusion sites in my legs and belly really hurt! I have baseball sized welts all over


----------



## SUOMI-SOFIA (Dec 7, 2008)

I was digestively challenged for all 38.5 weeks of my daughter's pregnancy. It was trying, maddening, depressing, but very doable. It is so beyond cliche to say that pregnancy/breastfeeding is a marathon - but it truly is...I'm still breastfeeding & my daughter is 11 months old. I think I may be pregnant again & have already had mini panic attacks about another year of "the sickness" - Zofran is awful & I found no relief. Does anyone have suggestions beyond the small meals, crackers, protein/complex carbs, exercise, etc.? Is there a tea or non-ginger supplemental secret? I can't keep down Raspberry Leaf tea during pregnancy...In it for the long haul....


----------



## SUOMI-SOFIA (Dec 7, 2008)

It sounds impossible, but the only thing that got me through "the sickness" and a 25 hour natural childbirth was making my sick self go to the gym at least 5 days a week until the night my membranes released. Bench press, puke, elliptical trainer, felt a bit better, water, yoga...the effect lasted a good 10 hours of minimal stomach problems. I believe exercise helped me overcome...and prepared my body for a very rough journey. Plus, I lost all pregnancy weight & beyond within 10 days of giving birth & still had muscle tone in my abs...it's a miracle - it's endorphins!


----------



## SUOMI-SOFIA (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loveandmore* 
I look forward to that first meal after labor sooooo much.

Preorder your first meal or bring it in - my room at our birthing center had a refrigerator & microwave. I ordered a huge chicken dinner with all the fixings & cake & at it all the hour after birth & didn't feel a tinge of stomach upset. It was a proper miracle! Pick your fantasy feast & have it there waiting...enjoy!


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

I know marijuana has been mentioned in this thread and in desperation I tried it. I was hesitant, but a single hit killed my nausea for 6 hours. Just a heads up for those that may be at the end of what they can handle


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

soumi-sofia, milk thistle is something many use for HG naturally speaking.

that first meal..ooh boy!! I actually wasn't hungry RIGHT away. I was terribly thirsty and drank 2 large jugs of ice water asap. About an hour later I got hungry and had a salad, veggies with dip, yogurt, milk and fruit. Then I sent DH home and he brought me 2 hot dogs, lemon meringue pie, cookies and some protein drinks to boot. And then I ate more at midnight! LOL


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I think I'm over the hump of it. I'm still having vomiting fits, major food aversions but there are finally things that I WANT to eat







:

How do you get yourself back to eating what you should instead of what just sounds good for the moment?


----------



## Lovin' It (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been feeling like a total freak lately. Thank you ladies for sharing.

After 40+ hours of not keeping anything down (while on a presc) I switched to Zofran and had my first day in six weeks without vomit last Saturday. I'm 11 wks along and 20 pounds lighter.

And if anyone says ginger or crackers to me in the next 24 hours I might run them over with my car.

The physical stuff is bad, but the losing of my mind is worse. On top of that I think my 3 yo dd is about to go shopping for a new mom.

It is so much worse than before and I thought that was bad. My dream of 3 has changed and this will be the last time I'm pregnant. I know this sounds horrible, but if I had known it would be like this I would be filling out adoption papers instead of getting ready for our homebirth.


----------



## justbishop (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy you're feeling relatively better! Zofran is great, but make sure you're prepared for the wicked constipation ><;;

Also, if you do start vomitting again, please don't let it go that long! Once you're THAT dehydrated, it's a really vicious cycle and hard to dig out of, even with IV fluids.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUOMI-SOFIA* 
I was digestively challenged for all 38.5 weeks of my daughter's pregnancy. It was trying, maddening, depressing, but very doable. It is so beyond cliche to say that pregnancy/breastfeeding is a marathon - but it truly is...I'm still breastfeeding & my daughter is 11 months old. I think I may be pregnant again & have already had mini panic attacks about another year of "the sickness" - Zofran is awful & I found no relief. Does anyone have suggestions beyond the small meals, crackers, protein/complex carbs, exercise, etc.? Is there a tea or non-ginger supplemental secret? I can't keep down Raspberry Leaf tea during pregnancy...In it for the long haul....









Well, congratulations!!!!







:

And sorry, no advice. Go into Stasis for 9 months?


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

I am happy to announce that it's been two whole weeks without any morning sickness! About time, I'm 30wks pg...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

It seems my reprieve may be ending soon. My "magic bullet" craving is no longer a craving and my nausea is returning, though is not yet nearly what it was- no vomiting beyond once in the morning.
DH (not ds1's bio-dad and we were separated for most of ds2's pregnancy) had the brainstorm of telling me yesterday "Boy, you really slim out when you get pregnant."







:


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoniTate* 
No one has done acupuncture before???????

Yes, I was receiving treatments two to three times a week at one point. I found that it did indeed provide relief, but usually not until the next day. Typically, I would vomit immediately after the treatment then feel great 12 hours later.

I'm now avoiding it because of that vomiting when I return. My HG has hit a place that if I start to vomit, I can't seem to stop.


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey Mamas,
I have been out of the loop for...err...how long and am logging back in today for moral support. I am beginning to feel that I am at the end of my rope. I feel like I'm beginning to lose it mentally. You all know how it is... my 3 yo DD watches movies all day (we didn't even have television until this preg) and eats mac and cheese five days a week. I am 14 weeks yesterday and don't feel any relief. My HG lasted until about 6 months with preg #1.

Much of the time, I have trouble remembering why this is worth it. It's like I forget that I'm pregnant or something and start to think I'm terminally ill. Then I realize I'm not terminally ill but wonder if I would ever be able to handle it if I were (being that I'm so terrible at this).

I just went through and read the posts I've missed over the last 2...3...4 weeks (???) and it made me cry to read the posts about the meal after labor. OMG, the thought of being nausea free is truly blissful. Of course, I usually cannot actually imagine this. But, in theory, it would be good.

So...I think I'm done venting. Now I have a question about Zofran. Haha. Sometimes I wonder if it's helping me or not. But I'm scared to stop taking it and see what happens to me. So far during this pregnancy, the vomiting has been much less than the first but the nausea has been far worse. I don't know if the reduction in vomiting is due to the Zofran or just a different HG pregnancy. And I definitely don't want to be taking all this medication if I don't need it. Any suggestions? If I do start vomiting, it is often hard for me to stop and just that thought makes me anxious.

Okay, question two: what about sex? My poor husband has been denied for months now. Have any of you ladies been able to DTD? And if so, what got you through it? Haha. My husband insists it might distract me from the nausea. I insist that just him rolling over in the bed at night makes my stomach turn. I'd love to hear y'alls thoughts on this.

Blessings-


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 
So...I think I'm done venting. Now I have a question about Zofran. Haha. Sometimes I wonder if it's helping me or not. But I'm scared to stop taking it and see what happens to me. So far during this pregnancy, the vomiting has been much less than the first but the nausea has been far worse. I don't know if the reduction in vomiting is due to the Zofran or just a different HG pregnancy. And I definitely don't want to be taking all this medication if I don't need it. Any suggestions? If I do start vomiting, it is often hard for me to stop and just that thought makes me anxious.

Okay, question two: what about sex? My poor husband has been denied for months now. Have any of you ladies been able to DTD? And if so, what got you through it? Haha. My husband insists it might distract me from the nausea. I insist that just him rolling over in the bed at night makes my stomach turn. I'd love to hear y'alls thoughts on this.

Blessings-


On the first count: sometimes I can make it without the Zofran. Some mornings I just kinda "test" to see if I can get out of bed, sit in the kitchen to read the paper, etc. But other mornings (like recently) all it takes is the MENTION of food to set me off. For example, 3 y.o. DD came into our bedroom and said, "Scrambled eggs? Scrambled eggs?" I knew immediately I needed to get to the Zofran or I'd be very sick. Which is sad cause I majorly craved eggs while pg with DD. I haven't craved anything this time.









I do every once in awhile have a string of 2 or even 3 good days where I feel pretty good and don't seem to need the meds. I have to be careful not to overdo it while I feel good, though, cause then I wind up paying for it later. Rescue Remedy sometimes helps, too.

On the second count: I have no advice to give here! My DH has a weak stomach and so keeps his distance, LOL.

I am 39 wks, 1 day today and praying that I will feel as good as some of the other mommas have said they felt after delivery.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

I tried accupuncture, but only once or twice. I was so nauseous during the procedure that all I could think about was trying not to vomit there on the table. It was very hard to get out of the house and get treatment without throwing up in the car. For me, with the level of severity I experienced, it was not worth the effort.

You will feel so good when it is suddenly over and you have that baby in your arms! It was like having a terrible stomach bug for over six months and then suddenly, no more vomiting and the most beautiful baby girl in the world in my arms. It was hard to tell why I was euphoric -- our new daughter or freedom from nausea.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

s: mountaingirlbl--very normal feelings. not much does good for the nausea, sadly.







but don't stop as the vomiting is a lot worse on your health overall an the zofran does prevent that.

Quote:

It's like I forget that I'm pregnant or something and start to think I'm terminally ill.
very normal. truly. I still feel that way some days (I'm only 6 months into recovery--they say 2 months per 1 month you had HG so I have a ways to go).

on the second question, I didn't find sex to be nauseating. in fact it was one of 2 things that made me happy (sleep being the other) so we did plenty. DH was so thrilled that the less-attractive parts of HG apparently didn't bother him (unbrushed teeth, vomit smell, etc).


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mountaingirlbl* 

Much of the time, I have trouble remembering why this is worth it. It's like I forget that I'm pregnant or something and start to think I'm terminally ill.

TOTALLY. ITA. I've cried those words so many times over the past 6 mos.

Anyway, just thought I would introduce myself, as I can't remember if I have yet or if I have just been lurking









I am 28.5 weeks (been sick since 6 weeks) and have never been diagnosed with HG (nor would I diagnose myself, I am a midwife) but I definetly have ENV. After trying every natural option under the sun (god am I sick of the "have you tried...."), I've been trying the local medical options here that my OB recommended...even a pre-dehydration IV, but they haven't helped a ton-- some, but not enough. SO yesterday I went in sobbing (he didn't even look at me, doctors














....how am I gonna do this for another 3 months....there must be something stronger....have you heard of zofran....do you have that here in Malaysia?......So today I started zofran and unless this is just a fluke and I'll be back to retching tomorrow, I feel great. Not even a dry heave yet and it's 2pm. I am usually much better in the afternoon anyway.

I am planning an illegal homebirth here...flying in my friend and midwife at 40 weeks. If baby comes sooner I will go to the hospital. *Anyone else feel like they totally don't have the strength to labor and push this baby out? I am seriously doubting myself and my abilities after feeling so nutritionally and emotionally depleted with this sickness.*

Thanks for this tribe-- I feel less alone









Love,
Vanessa


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Quote:

Anyone else feel like they totally don't have the strength to labor and push this baby out? I am seriously doubting myself and my abilities after feeling so nutritionally and emotionally depleted with this sickness.
oh yes. right up to the very end when I was being transported to the hospital via ambulence begging for a c-section because I truly believed I couldn't do it. Luckily for me, I guess, the tiny hospital here was having a busy memorial day weekend and 2 other births and wasn't in any position to accomodate my desire for c-section and the doctor I got said I could do it and had better start pushing. what my body didn't have the energy for was the placenta and that took manual extraction with a lot of pitocin to stop the hemorrhaging.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

Poor Vannessa! I'm really hoping for your sake the Zofran helps you and you can get the strength you need. My last HG pregnancy I was in and out of the hospital my entire second trimester. Then in my last month my HG went away and I felt great! I was eating healthy and exercising and totally preparing for the birth. I almost threw up once in labor, but that was just before he was born and I'm told it's normal, lol. I've been sick this time up until the last few weeks (I'm 7mo) and I'm hopeful for another healthy delivery.


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

I was talking to my SIL about my baby fever. She had undiagnosed HG with her daughter. Anyway, she said that she thinks the best time to get pregnant again and deal with HG would either be when DD is 6mo or 4yrs. What do you all think about this?


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh my gosh I am SOOOOOOO happy to see this thread in existence!

I had HG with my first 2 and no one believed me. No one knew what it was.

Blessings to you all, mamas! I am PG with my 4th and praying this doesn't happen again but it will be so wonderful to have a support group!







:


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
I was talking to my SIL about my baby fever. She had undiagnosed HG with her daughter. Anyway, she said that she thinks the best time to get pregnant again and deal with HG would either be when DD is 6mo or 4yrs. What do you all think about this?

I dunno. I never expected to deal with this, since I didn't have it with DD (now 3.5 y.o.) But she is able to fend for herself on days when there is absolutely no other way. I've had to learn to make sure all the exterior doors are secure and that TiVO will default to a safe channel when her programs end. But it's true she can dress herself, get herself a drink and/or food, answer the phone in a pinch, etc. She even brings me cold cloths when I'm throwing up. My sweet girl.

Maybe if your SIL got pg again she wouldn't have HG again. That's what I would hope for, anyway.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
I was talking to my SIL about my baby fever. She had undiagnosed HG with her daughter. Anyway, she said that she thinks the best time to get pregnant again and deal with HG would either be when DD is 6mo or 4yrs. What do you all think about this?

4 yrs. A 6 mo old is still very much dependent on their mother. My 3 and 4 yr old seem to be managing ok. I don't know if what I have would count as HG, but with every pregnancy I have really bad m/s and vomiting for the entire pregnancy. Right now my kids can find ways to entertain themselves. If they are hungry, I can at least set them up with food and not have to feed them. hey have their toys, I have DVDs and DVR if I get really desperate. 4 yr old is potty trained, 3 yr old is mostly potty trained (still needs help getting pants up and down). They are more independent. I found it MUCH more difficult to deal with the m/s and vomiting when I was pregnant with my 2nd child. My kids are 18 mo apart, and chasing around a toddler was much more exhausting and frustrating for me, b/c I had to keep an eye on him at all times.


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

I have been off of my Zofran pump for a week tonight. I had a breakdown last week when two infusion sites went bad within a couple of hours and I couldn't find a "good" place to put another one. I took an 8mg Zofran pill that night and have only needed one more since then! I am so very grateful to be feeling better, I feel like there is hope again, like I have my life back!


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2annika* 
Maybe if your SIL got pg again she wouldn't have HG again. That's what I would hope for, anyway.

Oh my SIL doesn't have baby fever and doesn't plan on having any more kids.







I'm the one thinking about getting pregnant again. I had HG with the first. She's going to be 12 weeks old.

She was saying that at 6mo old they are dependent as far as feeding/diapering, but they also can entertain themselves pretty well with toys and such. And at 4 they're independent enough that you don't have to worry as much. But in between that she's says they can be a bit of a handful with tantrums and learning how to express themselves, walk, etc.

It just seems to me that at 4 they'd be more likely to remember things and mom going through HG might be a traumatic experience (IVs, hospitals, lots of puking, etc.) So I was leaning more towards the 6 mo option, if I'm even fertile at that point.

But maybe I'm crazy?


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
Oh my SIL doesn't have baby fever and doesn't plan on having any more kids.







I'm the one thinking about getting pregnant again. I had HG with the first. She's going to be 12 weeks old.

She was saying that at 6mo old they are dependent as far as feeding/diapering, but they also can entertain themselves pretty well with toys and such. And at 4 they're independent enough that you don't have to worry as much. But in between that she's says they can be a bit of a handful with tantrums and learning how to express themselves, walk, etc.

It just seems to me that at 4 they'd be more likely to remember things and mom going through HG might be a traumatic experience (IVs, hospitals, lots of puking, etc.) So I was leaning more towards the 6 mo option, if I'm even fertile at that point.

But maybe I'm crazy?

The thing is though, that just b/c the baby is 6 mo old when you get pregnant, they won't just STAY 6 mo old for the rest of the pregnancy. They will be toddlers by the end of the pregnancy, walking and running around, and that means you have to chase after them constantly to make sure they stay out of trouble. I got pg when my son was 9 mo old, and it was just really hard to have to chase him around all the time while feeling sick. Also, I don't know about how you feel about BFing. I was still BFing too and it was not only hard, b/c of the nausea and vomiting, but it was physically painful too (sore nipples from pregnancy). I ended up weaning him during my 2nd trimester, b/c my milk dried up and I was secretly happy to wean, b/c it was just so uncomfortable.

You would be amazed. My 3 yr old and almost 5 yr old have a lot of empathy for me right now. Yes, they do get rowdy. However, if I tell them I am not feeling well and need to lay down or rest, they will come over to me to give me a hug or kiss and show their sympathy. I think that preschoolers are naturally very empathetic.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I would never purposefully get pregnant when my baby was only 6mths. I can not even imgaine how hard it would to be that sick and take care of a baby. Plus, I would be so scared my milk would dry up and at 6mths my baby would most likely still be exclusively bf'ed (that would be a concern regardless of hg). I waited until my dd was 3.5 before getting pregnant with our 2nd and my 2nd was 4 (closer to 5) when I got pregnant with our 3rd. It's important that my kids be able to fend for themselves so to speak before I'm pregnant. I'm pretty much useless until I'm 5mths along.
My oldest would mock me puking, so not overly empathetic.







But she would let me rest and not jump on me and stuff. I think it was hard for my 2nd to watch me being so sick and he did not handle it as well as my oldest. he was sweet though but concerned which made me feel quite guilty.

Big







's to all of you going through this right now.


----------



## jessielove (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treasuremapper* 

You will feel so good when it is suddenly over and you have that baby in your arms! It was like having a terrible stomach bug for over six months and then suddenly, no more vomiting and the most beautiful baby girl in the world in my arms. It was hard to tell why I was euphoric -- our new daughter or freedom from nausea.

That is exactly how I felt when my last two were born. I was blissfully ignorant of HG with my first two pregnancies. My third was my first HG experience. It was worse with my fourth and this one, my fifth, has been awful.

When my fourth was born, her labor was the first time in 9 months I had felt hungry. The hospital wouldn't let me eat during labor. By the time she was actually born I wasn't sure which I was more relieved about ~ her being healthy, or me getting breakfast! I lost 25 lbs with her pregnancy.

This time I'm almost 14 weeks and have already lost 22 lbs. I managed to eat today and yesterday and that has been a major improvement for me. I'm really excited and proud of myself for getting food down and keeping it down.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Went to see my mw today. Got moved to weekly appointments for lack of weight gain/still sitting below pre-pregnancy weight/weight loss. I'm down 12 pounds. I'd gained 2 pounds last appointment (from the previous appointment) and have lost them again, plus one extra.
MW has decided to put me on b6/unisome to see if that helps and, if not, is putting me on phenergan (sp?).


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, 4 of us have a stomach virus. Oldest ds is the only one not yet affected.

It reminds me of the HG. I get a little panicky whenever I puke now.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Went to see my mw today. Got moved to weekly appointments for lack of weight gain/still sitting below pre-pregnancy weight/weight loss. I'm down 12 pounds. I'd gained 2 pounds last appointment (from the previous appointment) and have lost them again, plus one extra.
MW has decided to put me on b6/unisome to see if that helps and, if not, is putting me on phenergan (sp?).

I wanted to let you know that I take 4 diclectin a day, which is unisom and b6. The dosage is 10mg of the medicine in unisom. My midwives have told me it is safe to take up to 8 a day or 80 mg, and I have with no problems.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Well, 4 of us have a stomach virus. Oldest ds is the only one not yet affected.

It reminds me of the HG. I get a little panicky whenever I puke now.









I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
I wanted to let you know that I take 4 diclectin a day, which is unisom and b6. The dosage is 10mg of the medicine in unisom. My midwives have told me it is safe to take up to 8 a day or 80 mg, and I have with no problems.

Thank you for that. I'd seen other ladies in this forum talking about unisom and b6 but didn't know how much of either to take. My mw says I should take 1/2 a Unisom in the morning and a full one at night along with 50mg B6- I think because my nausea is the worst when I first wake up? This is the time to which my puking has subsided, though it's no worse than once a day now, sometimes twice, depending on if something "sets me off".

Oh yeah, I have to ask- I remembered something someone I knew said to me when I was pregnant with ds2 and was wondering if any of you had this said to you (the post about feeling like you were terminally ill rather than pregnant jogged my memory of this little gem): "Don't be so dramatic. You're pregnant, not dying."


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah I take two at night, which is 20mg. I think a regular unisom has 25 mgs. Then I take one twice during the day.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Oh yeah, I have to ask- I remembered something someone I knew said to me when I was pregnant with ds2 and was wondering if any of you had this said to you (the post about feeling like you were terminally ill rather than pregnant jogged my memory of this little gem): "Don't be so dramatic. You're pregnant, not dying."


Nope, haven't heard that one. (Lucky for "them.") LOL

A massage therapist said to me the other day she had chronically ill clients with similiar symptoms and she hoped I could look forward to feeling better after the birth. She said it kindly, though. I do worry that the beating my body's taken over the last 40 weeks will leave me in no shape to take care of a preschooler AND a newborn.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2annika* 
Nope, haven't heard that one. (Lucky for "them.") LOL

A massage therapist said to me the other day she had chronically ill clients with similiar symptoms and she hoped I could look forward to feeling better after the birth. She said it kindly, though. I do worry that the beating my body's taken over the last 40 weeks will leave me in no shape to take care of a preschooler AND a newborn.

I actually was surprised at how well I did after the birth. It took me a couple of weeks, but I was fine. I found myself eating ravenously, though, for months. My weight fluctuated wildly. I'm still nowhere near my pre-pregnancy weight, but I don't really care.


----------



## jessielove (Mar 15, 2006)

Warning: Venty ranting ahead.

Can I just say... I am so SICK of being SICK. I'm sick of the constant, intense nausea. I'm sick of having to force myself to eat even the tiniest amounts. I'm sick of everything I do manage to force down making me feel worse. I'm frustrated, I'm exhausted and I'm sick and tired of being miserable.

It doesn't help that my oldest son came down with some kind of stomach virus this morning. My older daughter went to bed with a slight fever tonight, my younger son was awfully quiet today and Dh was feeling pretty awful by the time he went to bed, too. So now not only am I sick, I get to take care of everyone else while they're sick, too. I want to throw a tantrum and yell It's not FAIR, but that won't help much. We're moving in two weeks. Tomorrow is our pre-move out apartment inspection and this place is a disaster because nobody was feeling well enough to tidy up today, except my younger daughter, who tore around like a mini tornado all day. I called to reschedule, but they never called me back. Can I vomit on them and make them go away? {Said only slightly TIC... around here that's becoming a fairly possible thing lately







}

Only six more months to go. I just keep trying to remind myself of that. Just six more months.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope everyone is feeling better there soon and that your move goes far more smoothly than mine.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Does anyone have the unisom dosage for m/s? If so, can you post it? I haven't been to my doctor yet, and they usually have it on an info sheet for pg moms. My appt isn't until the 2nd wk of Jan, and I feel like that is so far away...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Thank you for that. I'd seen other ladies in this forum talking about unisom and b6 but didn't know how much of either to take. My mw says I should take 1/2 a Unisom in the morning and a full one at night along with 50mg B6- I think because my nausea is the worst when I first wake up? This is the time to which my puking has subsided, though it's no worse than once a day now, sometimes twice, depending on if something "sets me off".

So I took my Unisom last night and woke up feeling pretty good. I was actually able to eat and drink- and it didn't make me feel worse!







:
On the downside, I'm so *exhausted*. I mean, I've been tired this whole pregnancy (I think partly because I've been trying to think about what to eat *all the time*- Maybe I should eat <item>... Maybe not... Maybe I should... but what if it makes me sick?







in my head constantly.) but now I'm just bone weary.
I'm realizing that with ds1, the reason I gained so much weight (85 lbs) is because I was eating all the time in the hopes that it would make my stomach feel better. At least I was able to eat though, right? Then with ds2, I *couldn't* do that- all of my symptoms were worse and this time they started off *really bad*, got better, went away with a "magic craving", came back but not *as* bad as the beginning... I'm hoping that the Unisom keeps working. I'm thinking today about all the stuff I *want* to eat (not just what *can* I eat) and I could just cry because, for the first time in months, I'm not second guessing it. I *want* to eat.
I realize I'm not nearly in the same boat as so many of you ladies and I feel so guilty sometimes for posting on this thread, but I figured you would be the only ones to really *get* what I mean.
Thanks for being here.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Hopefully you will get used to the unisom and it won't make you tired any more. Even when I was taking 80 mg, it wasn't making me sleepy.

I know how you feel about posting here. I would say I don't have HG this time, but I feel like I belong here.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
Hopefully you will get used to the unisom and it won't make you tired any more. Even when I was taking 80 mg, it wasn't making me sleepy.

Chances are the tiredness has more to do with my insomnia of the last couple of weeks. I think feeling sick all the time has kept me from realizing *how* tired I was, yk?
I'm feeling a little better now. I took a 2 hour nap this afternoon with ds2.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Not sure what to think. Feeling horrid again today despite the Unisom/B6. Woke up dry-heaving. Totally knackered too. I think I slept 14 hours.
I've been so THIRSTY and I guess I'm starting to show some signs of mild dehydration. I'm wondering if I should go for rehydration since I can't seem to get rid of the thirsty feeling and I've been fighting it for about a week now, maybe longer. But I know if I ask DH to take me, he'll roll his eyes and say I'm over-exaggerating or something. Even after the appointment with the mw on Tuesday, he still seems to think I'm screwing around- like I'm just using the pregnancy as an excuse to be lazy. Maybe because I'm not puking very much and, when I do, he's usually not around?


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

the lissa--I just popped in this thread. I was in a study through Motherisk with my last pregnancy (yup, me, the girl who doesn't take a Tylenlol ever!) and I took 12 Diclectin a day. At my worse I took the 12 Diclectin, and 4 Gravol time release and Zantac. And I only had about 10 vomitting sessions a day....which was a big improvement.

Call them if you have questions...but I was also still nursing!

TAKE CARE EVERYONE! It is really tough


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks like I am here again.

I feel like a cop out because this is so not as bad as my first two but I am still sooo sick. I am able to keep down a sip or 2 of water and nibble on a piece of fruit or tortilla so to me that's like night and day from before when I could eat/drink nothing at all ever. The doc put me on Phenogren and of course I can't seem to stay awake but that doesn't matter much as I have spent that last 2 weeks on a mattress on the floor of my living room. So pathetic, I know. My hair is so matted I may have to cut it off again like I did with DD#2 for the same reason.

This is all really "woe is me" but I so did not want to be here again. Ever. I am kicking myself for thinking it was ok to ever be pregnant again.

Sorry for the whinning, mammas.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
Looks like I am here again.

I feel like a cop out because this is so not as bad as my first two but I am still sooo sick. I am able to keep down a sip or 2 of water and nibble on a piece of fruit or tortilla so to me that's like night and day from before when I could eat/drink nothing at all ever. The doc put me on Phenogren and of course I can't seem to stay awake but that doesn't matter much as I have spent that last 2 weeks on a mattress on the floor of my living room. So pathetic, I know. My hair is so matted I may have to cut it off again like I did with DD#2 for the same reason.

This is all really "woe is me" but I so did not want to be here again. Ever. I am kicking myself for thinking it was ok to ever be pregnant again.

Sorry for the whinning, mammas.










I have no words of comfort but I'm pretty sure I speak for everyone when I say this is a safe place to complain.

I wanted to bump the thread and also ask if anyone has any experience trying homeopathy for their NVP? I'm still having pukey/nauseous days on the Unisom (the good days are good, but the bad days are BAD- I'm more nauseous, dry heave more and puke more than off the Unisom, and I'm still exhausted *all the time*) and I'm thinking of asking my mw to put me on Zofran but I have an appt on Thursday with my ND as well- of course the day after my mw's appt.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I could just cry. My ND had an emergency come up and the next appointment available is almost 3 weeks from now (I can't do Mondays and Tuesdays, he doesn't work Fridays..).


----------



## littlemomma (Aug 7, 2002)

For me, this is the worst.

Anyone else have it? I just spit and spit and spit. Every 10 seconds or so. It is SO GROSS and I feel so lonely and isolated because of it.

I'm researching things to do, but it seems like, as I did last time, I am just going to have to wait it out...

Like a previous poster, I am really wondering what I was smoking to think that I should get pregnant again. =(


----------



## guestmama9972 (Jun 5, 2003)

I just found this thread and am so glad to see it here. I am an HG survivor. I had a fine first pregnancy, a moderate case of HG during my second, and a severe case during my third. I nearly died due to some complications from the resulting medical issues. Thankfully dd and I made it through ok although I am still healing in many ways from the trauma of it all. I had the same thing that many of you have endured or are now experiencing: drastic weight loss, malnutrion, dehydration, many different meds, depression and anxiety, a zofran pump, a picc line, and multiple hospitalizations. All of that led to severe anemia, septicemia, and I had some bad drug reactions to boot.

Will I ever be pregnant again? NEVER.

I haven't read all the posts yet but hope to go over them and read all about your experiences.

Thanks for this safe place to share. It is nice to know that you all understand.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't been back to this thread in awhile since my babe is now three weeks old. She's my second babe, but my first experience with the awful h*ll that was ENV. I could not stop puking. The Zofran was the only thing that gave me any relief (with a semblance of a normal life; like someone else said, the Phenergen made me so sleepy I couldn't get out of bed anyway...so it was a wash.)

I wish I had taken a Zofran the morning I went into labor. I kept puking and finally my MW's insisted on an IV since I couldn't stop and hadn't eaten or drank anything all day (midday after labor started in earnest around 5 am). I had miserable early labor for over a month; my body was so beaten down I seriously don't know how I got through it.

But she's HERE! 9 lbs, 4 oz, at birth and three weeks old now. And I can eat whatever I want, drink whatever I want, and I haven't puked in three weeks!!!







:

Like some of the other posters, I don't know if I will ever risk this again. But I'm trying to convince myself there's plenty of time to think about that...later.








to all those still struggling.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I must have forgotten how awful this is. I've had moderate/mild HG in both previous pregnancies for the first 26 weeks, with #1 it started up again at 36 weeks and continued to the end of the pregnancy.

Now I am pregnant again (closing in on 9 weeks). The only reason I am keeping anything down at all is becuase I'm on Zofran, which helps. I've only kept one meal down in the last two days. I just can't stop vomiting. My house is a pit of filth becuase I can't clean it and my husband won't, I'm very depressed over it all. I'm not being a good mother to my kids and it just feels like the world is crashing in on me.

I AM NEVER GETTING PREGNANT AGAIN.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Has anyone had the nausea go almost all the way away and start to come back? I had a good month and a half but am back to battling with myself to eat and waking up with nausea. I went 2 weeks with meds but am taking something daily now


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial* 
Has anyone had the nausea go almost all the way away and start to come back? I had a good month and a half but am back to battling with myself to eat and waking up with nausea. I went 2 weeks with meds but am taking something daily now









Yes. In my first pregnancy it stopped around week 25 and started up again pretty bad at 36 weeks and didn't go away until I had the baby :/


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Yes. In my first pregnancy it stopped around week 25 and started up again pretty bad at 36 weeks and didn't go away until I had the baby :/

Me too. Had a few good weeks around 25-30ish but then we got hit with a hurricane and it all came back with a vengeance (sp?) Didn't go away again til after I delivered.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial* 
Has anyone had the nausea go almost all the way away and start to come back? I had a good month and a half but am back to battling with myself to eat and waking up with nausea. I went 2 weeks with meds but am taking something daily now









With pregnancy #1, n/v all the way to the end. With pregnancy #2, I had almost a 2 month hiatus from the n/v midway through my 2nd tri and then it came back and didn't go away until I gave birth. Now pg with #3, which has been the most severe case so far and I'm feeling like I'm not going to have it for the entire time.


----------



## Lovin' It (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessielove* 
Warning: Venty ranting ahead.

Can I just say... I am so SICK of being SICK. I'm sick of the constant, intense nausea. I'm sick of having to force myself to eat even the tiniest amounts. I'm sick of everything I do manage to force down making me feel worse. I'm frustrated, I'm exhausted and I'm sick and tired of being miserable.










:









Can't even really type. I'm getting so depressed.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I went to my mw appt today and got admitted to hospital for hydration and vitamins. They did an u/s to rule out gall stones, kidney and liver problems (no results back yet- I'm seriously doubting anything will show up) and are saying they're going to keep me for 2 or 3 days.
I'm more annoyed than anything. I want to be at home. I'm worried that my "baby" is going to give DH a hard time (he still nurses to sleep) and I'm worried about what they're going to be eating. DH brought me the laptop so I'm not completely bored out of my head but I hate navigating the net with no mouse.
Silly as it is, I almost feel *worse* now that I'm getting hydrated. My nausea isn't much better (I'm not gagging/retching) but my head is killing me. On the upside, my mouth isn't "sticky" feeling anymore and my eyes tear when I yawn (which they normally do but weren't for about a week). And hopefully DH will actually start taking me a little more seriously when I say that I feel wretched.
They've offered Zofran to me, but I'm on no food or drink until noon tomorrow so I'm not sure I see the point. Now that I'm being hydrated, I'm so incredibly tired too.


----------



## MomtoXane (Aug 21, 2005)

Did anyone beg to be induced? I started throwing up at 3w5d, so this pregnancy seems to have gone on forever! Thankfully I'm not nearly as sick as I was in the beginning, but I'm really anxious to just be over and done with it all.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
They've offered Zofran to me, but I'm on no food or drink until noon tomorrow so I'm not sure I see the point. Now that I'm being hydrated, I'm so incredibly tired too.

Why not rest, then, and try the Zofran? It was the only thing that worked for me. It *might* stop the nausea for you. I remember when I first took it I actually felt hungry for the first time in months, so DD1 and I went out to breakfast to celebrate!







If the Zofran works it might keep you out of the hospital again. GL!


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
Did anyone beg to be induced? I started throwing up at 3w5d, so this pregnancy seems to have gone on forever! Thankfully I'm not nearly as sick as I was in the beginning, but I'm really anxious to just be over and done with it all.

Yes. If I had been with a regular OB practice instead of MWs I definitely would have taken an induction, even a c-section, drugs and all. I was glad I had set it up so it wouldn't be offered (by using MWs)---but by the end I was completely miserable.








I understand. It really *won't* go on for-ev-er.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2annika* 
Why not rest, then, and try the Zofran? It was the only thing that worked for me. It *might* stop the nausea for you. I remember when I first took it I actually felt hungry for the first time in months, so DD1 and I went out to breakfast to celebrate!







If the Zofran works it might keep you out of the hospital again. GL!

Yeah, I'm thinking I'm going to try the Zofran today. I'm just so stubborn and still half-convinced I'm just being a big baby and just need to "suck it up". Right. Because that's not how I ended up in the hospital, right?








I hope this post doesn't offend anyone. I'm not as harsh with other people as I am with myself, fwiw.


----------



## christibale (Jan 13, 2009)

Hugs to everyone that is having these problems.

We will get through it. I am feeling a little better these days, which is a plus!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemomma* 
For me, this is the worst.

Anyone else have it? I just spit and spit and spit. Every 10 seconds or so. It is SO GROSS and I feel so lonely and isolated because of it.

I'm researching things to do, but it seems like, as I did last time, I am just going to have to wait it out...

Like a previous poster, I am really wondering what I was smoking to think that I should get pregnant again. =(


I had the excessive saliva 2 out of 3 pregs, it was so bad last time I had to carry a cup (so so sorry for the grossness). It truly sucked. Huge







to you because I know how serioulsy crappy it is.

And







's to all of you and as much as it sucks right now you will get through it and at the end of it you get a really cute , yummy smelling baby.







(don't shoot me I know that might not be so helpful right now)


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Went to the ER on Monday and got fluid and such. Felt so much better and haven't puked since.







:

But I am still really weak (she put me on bed rest for 4 to 6 weeks) so the doc sent me for an ultrasound. Turns out we are having twins.









I'm not sure what my HG is doing or what is going on with that. The Phenogren has been a total life saver which is great because it never worked before.

I wish all of the mamas here the best!!!! It is so so hard, I know.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
Went to the ER on Monday and got fluid and such. Felt so much better and haven't puked since.







:

But I am still really weak (she put me on bed rest for 4 to 6 weeks) so the doc sent me for an ultrasound. *Turns out we are having twins.*









I'm not sure what my HG is doing or what is going on with that. The Phenogren has been a total life saver which is great because it never worked before.

I wish all of the mamas here the best!!!! It is so so hard, I know.

















: Congrats mama!

I took a shot of Zofran this morning after I posted and I can't *believe* how much better I feel. Of course, because of the expense, they are prescribing Phenergan (sp?) for when I'm released tomorrow. I'm supposed to be on it presently but I don't know when they're supposed to administer it.
I managed to eat and drink everything they put in front of me today- although I hadn't eaten anything in 42 hours by the time I was allowed to eat, so between that, the 2 bags of vitamin water and 2-3 bags of "plain" fluids and the Zofran probably did it- and I'm honestly still kind of hungry but I'm scared to ask for more.








Also feeling really stupid. My mw apparently told me the last time I saw her to call her and let her know if the Unisom didn't help and she'd prescribe Phenergan. I honestly forgot and I feel *really* stupid- how could I forget she said that?!







I think she's a little upset with me- she kept referring to the hospital as "hotel <hospital name>"- "We don't want to have to readmit you to "hotel <hospital name>" every couple of weeks."- I felt slapped in the face by that. I felt like she was saying I came here for a vacation (she also seems convinced that most of my problem is just stress). Blah.
Anyway, that's what's up here. Basically feeling really dumb, a little hurt and really hoping I can get released tomorrow, although I'm concerned about that too since I know that DH still doesn't really *get* how sick I am- and I am *so bad* for advocating for myself.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Since yesterday:

meals thrown up: 3

meals kept down: 0

someone put me out of my misery!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Since yesterday:

meals thrown up: 3

meals kept down: 0

someone put me out of my misery!









I can't put you out of your misery, but I can say I'm sorry you're feeling so bad and I've been there.
Hang in, mama. One less day to go.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
Went to the ER on Monday and got fluid and such. Felt so much better and haven't puked since.







:

But I am still really weak (she put me on bed rest for 4 to 6 weeks) so the doc sent me for an ultrasound. Turns out we are having twins.









I'm not sure what my HG is doing or what is going on with that. The Phenogren has been a total life saver which is great because it never worked before.

I wish all of the mamas here the best!!!! It is so so hard, I know.

















:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!







:


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
Went to the ER on Monday and got fluid and such. Felt so much better and haven't puked since.







:

But I am still really weak (she put me on bed rest for 4 to 6 weeks) so the doc sent me for an ultrasound. Turns out we are having twins.









I'm not sure what my HG is doing or what is going on with that. The Phenogren has been a total life saver which is great because it never worked before.

I wish all of the mamas here the best!!!! It is so so hard, I know.









Wow! Congrats! I'm glad you feel better too. That must be such a great feeling!

I landed myself at the hospital today, but for different reasons. I had such severe urinary retention, had to get straight cathed (I could not pee at all) and now I am stuck with a foley catheter with one of those annoying leg urine bags.







My ob thinks it is b/c my uterus is still sitting down low and blocking my ureter, so that is why I can't empty my bladder (they drained 1300cc, I was in so much pain). I keep wondering if it's a side effect from the Zofran. He doesn't think it is, but I have not had this issue with my other pregnancies, and this is the only one where I have been really big on using Zofran. I got by mostly on phenergan with my last pregnancy and with my first pregnancy, I was too afraid to take anything for my n/v. I will go back to the hospital on Tuesday to see if I can void on my own completely, if not, I get to get another foley again.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

hi mamas,

i'm not sure if i really belong here, but i have a question i thought some of you could answer. do any of you take unisom/b6 during the day, or only at night?

i am 14 weeks pregnant and still miserable. i am taking 1/2 unisom and b6 at night and i do feel better in the mornings. it doesn't make me feel 100%, but it helps. but in the late afternoons, early evenings, i am totally miserable again. i was thinking of trying the unisom/b6 but i'm not sure if it will knock me out- i have 3 other kids.

help.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I took Unisom for a while- the B6 made me sick. I still had "breakthrough" days on Unisom. Anyway.
I did take it during the day- only 1/4 tab at a time but it still knocked me on my butt. Very tired, but now I'm wondering if that's not just part of HG/NVP.
All I can say is try it and see if it works for you. Just remember that you cannot take more than 80mgs per day- a regular Unisom is 25mgs.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy* 
hi mamas,

i'm not sure if i really belong here, but i have a question i thought some of you could answer. do any of you take unisom/b6 during the day, or only at night?

i am 14 weeks pregnant and still miserable. i am taking 1/2 unisom and b6 at night and i do feel better in the mornings. it doesn't make me feel 100%, but it helps. but in the late afternoons, early evenings, i am totally miserable again. i was thinking of trying the unisom/b6 but i'm not sure if it will knock me out- i have 3 other kids.

help.

Chrissy, have you talked to your MW or doctor about Zofran? When I was just trying to manage my n/v on my own with the Unisom/B6, it just wasn't cutting it. Now I am on Zofran. I should increase my Zofran dosage, but I'm afraid that it will make the constipation worse (which I somehow feel was related to my urinary retention episode I posted about on the July 09 DDC last wk). The zofran does help. It doesn't take away a lot of the nausea feeling, BUT it helped decrease the amt of vomiting. Another drug that you might want to try is pherghan. I used this with my last pregnancy, BUT the side effect is drowsiness and after using it for a little bit, it stopped working for me. I say that if the unisom is not cutting it, you need to speak to your HCP about something else to help you get through this.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy* 
hi mamas,

i'm not sure if i really belong here, but i have a question i thought some of you could answer. do any of you take unisom/b6 during the day, or only at night?

i am 14 weeks pregnant and still miserable. i am taking 1/2 unisom and b6 at night and i do feel better in the mornings. it doesn't make me feel 100%, but it helps. but in the late afternoons, early evenings, i am totally miserable again. i was thinking of trying the unisom/b6 but i'm not sure if it will knock me out- i have 3 other kids.

help.

zofran is a miracle drug. and it doesn't make me drowsy.

no, it doesn't work all the time and i still vomit sometimes or get queasy, but it helps a whole lot.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I take 4 diclectin a day, but have taken up to 8. One diclectin has the equivalent of 1/2 a unisom and 10 mg of b6.

I take two before bed and one twice daily.


----------



## jordanac (May 27, 2007)

Hi All - I'm in recovery from HG - my 4th pregnancy - it's been a LONG road that began the 1st of Nov.

HUGS to all of you still walking the long difficult road - the end of the sickness WILL COME - even if it doesn't seem like it will - hang in there!

Just wanted to say that I took a drug this time that worked amazingly well - it's called Kytril. My insurance wouldn't approve Zofran but would approve this chemo drug because it is FDA approved safe in pregnancy. I never had success with Zofran but Kytril made a difference immediately in my nausea/vomitting. Unfortunately, I didn't start taking it until I had lost 20 some odd pounds, but it kept me from getting worse and helped me stop vomitting mulitple times a day.

I hope that maybe someone can find the same relief from that drug that I did. I'll be happy to talk further with anyone walking through HG right now and also more about Kytril.

Hang in there!


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jordanac* 

Just wanted to say that I took a drug this time that worked amazingly well - it's called Kytril. My insurance wouldn't approve Zofran but would approve this chemo drug because it is FDA approved safe in pregnancy. I never had success with Zofran but Kytril made a difference immediately in my nausea/vomitting. Unfortunately, I didn't start taking it until I had lost 20 some odd pounds, but it kept me from getting worse and helped me stop vomitting mulitple times a day.

I hope that maybe someone can find the same relief from that drug that I did. I'll be happy to talk further with anyone walking through HG right now and also more about Kytril.

Hang in there!

Do you mind if I ask what the dosing is like for Kytril? I may ask my ob about it at my next appt. The zofran only helps me with the vomiting, but not the nausea part.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Woke up last night at 2 am and started the barf o rama. It was like every hour until I finally called Kaiser at 8 and went in at 10:50 (my midwife said I did the right thing). The lady who did my IV totally messed it up, couldn't get the vain and was trying FOREVER, and then went a little further down in the same useless vain.

Then because she wanted to go to lunch she put the IV wiiiiide open. Like I finished the bag in about 15 minutes (brrrr!). Towards the end it lost the vain (OUCH). So needless to say, my arm really freaking hurts. The Zofran injection helped, but I have been totally useless today, trying to get food down one bite at a time, laying on the couch willing myself not to throw up again.

Oh and to top it all off? I had an appointment to get the nightguard for my TMJ, we finally got our tax return...I had stuff to do! Instead I laid on the couch all day wanting to die while my family went out and had fun.

Now my tmj and my head hurts something awful from clenching my jaw from being queasy.

Can't this just be over soon?

11 weeks now.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy* 
hi mamas,

i'm not sure if i really belong here, but i have a question i thought some of you could answer. do any of you take unisom/b6 during the day, or only at night?

i am 14 weeks pregnant and still miserable. i am taking 1/2 unisom and b6 at night and i do feel better in the mornings. it doesn't make me feel 100%, but it helps. but in the late afternoons, early evenings, i am totally miserable again. i was thinking of trying the unisom/b6 but i'm not sure if it will knock me out- i have 3 other kids.

help.

It made me sleepy, but didn't knock me out. I had 2 older kids during my last pregnancy.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

It didn't make me sleepy. I took from 4-8 a day. 2-3 at night and 2-5 throughout the day, as necessary. should clarify that the pills I took were the strength of half a unisom/, so I took the equivalent of 2-4 unisom.


----------



## Lovin' It (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Ladies!









Just wanted to wish you all a good weekend and week ahead. I'm still here and still heaving, but things are getting better. I have switched my focus from my physical well-being to my and my household's mental and spiritual well-being. Does that make sense? Basically, I have given up on my body! I've resolved that I am going to feel like total poop whether I take the meds or don't take the meds, eat food or don't, stand or sit, breathe or etc, etc... I just go with the flow now. I do whatever is feeling best at that moment and try not to think about it too much.
It's not much, but it has picked up my mood the last week. Hopefully it will last for a bit.

I read that 50% of women with HG have it taper off by or around 21 weeks. Anyone have this experience?

Anyone else feel that their babe is made of Zofran?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lovin' It* 
Hey Ladies!









Just wanted to wish you all a good weekend and week ahead. I'm still here and still heaving, but things are getting better. I have switched my focus from my physical well-being to my and my household's mental and spiritual well-being. Does that make sense? Basically, I have given up on my body! I've resolved that I am going to feel like total poop whether I take the meds or don't take the meds, eat food or don't, stand or sit, breathe or etc, etc... I just go with the flow now. I do whatever is feeling best at that moment and try not to think about it too much.
It's not much, but it has picked up my mood the last week. Hopefully it will last for a bit.

I read that 50% of women with HG have it taper off by or around 21 weeks. Anyone have this experience?

Anyone else feel that their babe is made of Zofran?

Yes, I did. When I was pregnant with my girls, both times I was really sick until around 20 or so weeks, and it was pretty much gone by 25 weeks.

This time, I got sicker much earlier, pretty much at 4 to 5 weeks. It appears to at least be better at 12 weeks. I did have to be put on fluids last week, but I haven't thrown up since. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Also, on the suggestion of my midwife for nutritious things I can keep down when sick, I've been drinking Kombucha. OMG it's a miracle drink. It contains a ton of enzymes, probiotics, what have you, and it just settles my stomach. I don't know how the heck it does it but it does. I'm especially fond of the GT brand and the Gingerade flavor.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lovin' It* 
Hey Ladies!









Just wanted to wish you all a good weekend and week ahead. I'm still here and still heaving, but things are getting better. I have switched my focus from my physical well-being to my and my household's mental and spiritual well-being. Does that make sense? Basically, I have given up on my body! I've resolved that I am going to feel like total poop whether I take the meds or don't take the meds, eat food or don't, stand or sit, breathe or etc, etc... I just go with the flow now. I do whatever is feeling best at that moment and try not to think about it too much.
It's not much, but it has picked up my mood the last week. Hopefully it will last for a bit.

I read that 50% of women with HG have it taper off by or around 21 weeks. Anyone have this experience?

Anyone else feel that their babe is made of Zofran?

My case is much more mild than most I think, but it starts tapering off around 24 weeks usually and mostly ends by about 27 weeks. The IV seems to have helped it start tapering off sooner though this time, so if I'm ever crazy enough to have another, I'll be pushing for it sooner.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

What's with all the Zofran bashing on MDC lately?

It makes me want to bang my head against a wall.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
What's with all the Zofran bashing on MDC lately?

It makes me want to bang my head against a wall.









:
I must have missed something.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Eh, it was just something in the marijuana thread. Not a big deal. I'm over it now and one of the people clarified what they were saying.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Eh, it was just something in the marijuana thread. Not a big deal. I'm over it now and one of the people clarified what they were saying.

Yeah, I went stalking the pregnancy threads to see what was up and noticed the clarification.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
What's with all the Zofran bashing on MDC lately?

It makes me want to bang my head against a wall.

I've gotten the same vibe on another thread. I'm sorry, but until you have walked in the shoes of someone who is dealing with this problem, it is NOT ok to judge them for taking prescriptive meds to keep their nausea and vomiting under control. If I hear one more person praise the glories of ginger (which does NOTHING for my n/v, in fact last time I tried it, it made me MORE nauseous), I think I am going to scream...

On a positive note, I finally got my constipation issue under control regarding the zofran. 2-3 Colace per day, plus eating 3 organic prunes and a bowl of high fiber cereals does the trick!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah the drug bashing drives me nuts.

I read a thread where someone was touting legumes as the cure to ms/hg.

WTF?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I just had to come and report:
I woke up to pee last night!!







:
That's the first time this pregnancy other than when I was in hospital on IVs and the day immediately following.


----------



## peanutbuttercup (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi guys. I am new to this thread and am pretty sure I belong here...

I am about 7.5 weeks and I am sooooo ill. I have thrown up about 5 times a day for about 2 weeks now, and I'm just miserable. I was pretty sick with dd1, but I think this pg takes the cake. I am having trouble taking care her, and myself too. The nausea is just crippling.

I have refused drugs thus far, but not because I am against them. B6 doesn't help at all, I just throw it right back up...My dd was born with amniotic band syndrome, so I feeling pretty nervous that it could happen again if I take any drugs (and this is just my own hang up, because it is really unlikely). The chances are so so so slim, but I am still just scared.

I have my first appt with my m/w on Monday, at 8 weeks exactly, and I know that we'll have a lot to discuss. After reading a post pages ago about how to know if I'm dehydrated...I really fit the bill for the 5% loss. The only thing that is strange to me is that I AM peeing. Often. And it's very clear. But I'm still throwing up many times a day...Does that make any sense to anyone??

Anyway, I am so glad to have found all of you, and am grateful that we can support one another. I hope everyone is having an easier night than usual. xoxo


----------



## Kmama2 (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I belong here too. This is my second pregnancy. Dd is 20 months. With her pregnancy I threw up muliple times a day until around 18 weeks and then once a day until about 25 weeks. I had zofran and it helped a bit.
This time around its already getting bad. I am almost 5 and 1/2 weeks and have nausea 24-7. I haven't throw up yet but I know its coming. I feel awful and so not ready to do this again.


----------



## jenners26 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey ladies!

It looks like I'm here too. I think I'm about 6 1/2 weeks along. I've had really bad (not that there's a good kind) HG through all three pregnancies. With #1 NOTHING helped, with #2 I had a PICC line put in and had to give myself Zofran injections from 22 weeks on. And my third pregnancy it was controlled by oral Zofran. I usually get hit between week 5 and 8 and it lasts the ENTIRE pregnancy.

It hasn't hit yet this time...I'm nauseated in the mornings, and so far that's it...no throwing up...but I know it's coming. And it freaks me out. I have a five year old, a 25 month old, and a 13 month old, and I'm not sure how I'll care for them when I can barely get off the couch. I'm trying to get as prepared as I can now...freezing meals, making sure the house is really organized, etc. I wish I was one of those women who loved being pregnant.

Ugh. Anyway. Sorry for the mini rant. I'm so glad to have found a group of women who understand it's not just "morning sickness." For those of you using a midwife for a homebirth....how exactly does it work? I can't find a midwife around here who can perscribe drugs. Do you just see an OB as well? I really want a homebirth this time, but I can't be pregnant without zofran!

TIA for any info.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Jenners,

I'm having a homebirth and I'm on Zofran. I am seeing an OB (Kaiser) for my testing and I get my Zofran through them. Not sure if you can get it from a midwife (I *think* so, but maybe not). But there's nothing wrong with seeing an OB in addition to your midwife. OBs are covered by most insurance companies, and you don't have to do all your prenatal care with one, you can just use them for meds, tests, and to build a relationship with their practice just in case you transfer. Many OBs are ok with being "backup."


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenners26* 
Hey ladies!
For those of you using a midwife for a homebirth....how exactly does it work? I can't find a midwife around here who can perscribe drugs. Do you just see an OB as well? I really want a homebirth this time, but I can't be pregnant without zofran!

TIA for any info.

I'm using a homebirth midwife this time around and I was able to get my zofran script through my primary care provider. They had no problem doing it, but I don't know if that's always the case or if it was because I was in the ER over that weekend getting IV fluids. They were the ones who started me back on the zofran (I was trying so hard to avoid it this time, which was a ridiculous decision on my part that, well, landed me in the ER!), so I just called my PCP the following Monday and they filled a full script for me.

HTH!


----------



## jenners26 (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Jenners,

I'm having a homebirth and I'm on Zofran. I am seeing an OB (Kaiser) for my testing and I get my Zofran through them. Not sure if you can get it from a midwife (I *think* so, but maybe not). But there's nothing wrong with seeing an OB in addition to your midwife. OBs are covered by most insurance companies, and you don't have to do all your prenatal care with one, you can just use them for meds, tests, and to build a relationship with their practice just in case you transfer. Many OBs are ok with being "backup."


Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugger75* 
I'm using a homebirth midwife this time around and I was able to get my zofran script through my primary care provider. They had no problem doing it, but I don't know if that's always the case or if it was because I was in the ER over that weekend getting IV fluids. They were the ones who started me back on the zofran (I was trying so hard to avoid it this time, which was a ridiculous decision on my part that, well, landed me in the ER!), so I just called my PCP the following Monday and they filled a full script for me.

HTH!

Awesome! Thanks for the information! I've had three OB/Hospital births, so doing a homebirth this time is making me feel like a first time mom all over again. I'm gonna give my PCP a call tomorrow and see what my options are through her.

Treehugger...I tell myself every pregnancy that I'm going to be able to do it without Zofran, and sure enough by week 12 or so, I'll be in the ER begging for it! But with 2 needy babies this time, I feel like I should start the zofran now before it hits!!

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

FWIW, I didn't start the Zofran til I absolutely needed it. The only constant about my most recent pregnancy was how it kept changing---ginger worked for awhile, then motion-sickness bands, then Phenergen, finally Zofran...and in the end even Zofran didn't cut it every time.

Certified nurse-midwives can prescribe. I was pretty lucky in that we moved in the middle of my pregnancy but I was able to use the refills my old OB had prescribed. Thank goodness for chain pharmacies!

Congrats and GL!


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenners26* 

Treehugger...I tell myself every pregnancy that I'm going to be able to do it without Zofran, and sure enough by week 12 or so, I'll be in the ER begging for it! But with 2 needy babies this time, I feel like I should start the zofran now before it hits!!

Thanks again for the info!

Yup, I did the same thing this time! I thought to myself "I'm starting out with a midwife this time instead of an OB, it will be so much better, I'll try all these other remedies, something will work..." but sure enough, nothing did. The zofran just makes me SO constipated that I try to take it as little as possible. I did stop taking it again after about a month and I don't truly feel like I need it, but I may just be kidding myself. I'm almost 20 weeks and I'm still losing weight. I lost another 6.5lbs between 14 and 18 weeks.







Not as bad as the first trimester, but still not good. I don't know my pre-preg weight, but I'm pretty sure I've lost about 30lbs again this time, just like the other 2 pregnancies.

Today I've been able to drink a Clearly Canadian, eat some cantaloupe and a couple mini coconut macaroons. Not exactly a great diet for it being 4:30 in the afternoon. At least I didn't throw up today.

I don't know how much more of this I can take. I HATE feeling SO BAD all the time.







Feeling SO HUNGRY and yet not being able to eat anything. Knowing that if I could just force _something_ down I might start to feel better and still not being able to. At least on the zofran I can usually eat a meal or two, but then I get so scared to eat because the constipation is so bad I end up sitting on the toilet for hours crying from the pain. Not a reasonable solution for me, especially since I have a 4.5yo and a 2.5yo to care for.








:


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Hey all. No true HG here, just a shade below it. But I'm at 20 weeks and I'm just now down to just what I'd classify as the traditional "morning sickness." I just wish I could have this type of M/S from the beginning like so many women - for those mamas pregnancy must be a dream!!

Anyway, my reason for posting is that I just had my 2nd tri ultrasound and I have massively low amniotic fluid. There doesn't seem to be a cause via the placenta or a defect in the baby, and it's probably just due to me puking and having diarrhea for 14 weeks straight.

I guess I just wanted to emphasize that you can grow a perfectly fine baby (mine is even right on for dates) while puking, but you can't make amniotic fluid out of nothing.







So do what you can to stay hydrated be it IV or watery fruit you can stomach, or whatever. If you aren't eating, that's one thing, but not drinking sucks too.

Good luck everyone!

ETA: Oh and if anyone wants to give the Psi-Bands a shot, I have some black ones I won't ever ever ever need again (I will NEVER be pregnant again). PM me if you want them.


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

Man, this was one thread I'm not happy to be joining








I'm at 10 weeks today, and down 10 lbs. so far. I was already pretty thin to begin with, and I think I'm starting to look like some form of addict (skinny, bloated abdomen, overall sick-looking).
I tried the phenegran, but couldn't keep it down. It seems like ANY kind of pill sets me off. Anyways, I got a prescription for Zofran today, so here's hoping that it helps some.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

nak

i hope the zofran does it for you mama. i took it for a short while, and it helped me. it seemed to work almost immediately. also, it melts (you don't have to swallow it) and that worked well for me too.

i am 17 weeks today and feeling a lot better overall. i am still taking 1/2 unisom and b6 at bedtime. i tried stopping that and i felt a lot worse. even still, i have to be very very careful with how much and what and when i eat and drink in the mornings. and i still am vomiting a few mornings a week. ugh. i know it could be worse though, and i am grateful that it isn't.

hugs to all you mamas suffering.


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugger75* 
I'm using a homebirth midwife this time around and I was able to get my zofran script through my primary care provider. They had no problem doing it, but I don't know if that's always the case or if it was because I was in the ER over that weekend getting IV fluids. They were the ones who started me back on the zofran (I was trying so hard to avoid it this time, which was a ridiculous decision on my part that, well, landed me in the ER!), so I just called my PCP the following Monday and they filled a full script for me.

HTH!

Well, so much for that. Things went way downhill for me again, I've been unable to eat anything since Monday night, only drinking a little (like maybe 16oz a day?). I called my PCP to get another refill and she won't do it without seeing me now, since it was "all the way back in December" that I had bloodwork done in the ER. Ummm, a month and a half ago is really that long??? So I have been informed I need to go to the ER to make sure I'm not dehydrated. This is my 3rd pregnancy, they've all been exactly the same, I KNOW what works and I KNOW when I'm dehydrated enough to need fluids. So I'm supposed to drive myself to the ER or else have DH drive me and my 2 sick kids to the ER in a snowstorm and spend HOURS getting a bag of fluids I don't really need, when all I need is 1 flipping pill????

ARGH!!! I'm so frustrated!!!

I have some zofran left over from my last pregnancy but the script was filled 04/06 and it's been sitting in my bathroom, I seriously doubt it would do anything good for me and could potentially cause harm so I don't want to take it.

If I knew of somewhere to get MJ and a vaporizer, I'd be all OVER that right now. I just need to eat. I'm so flipping HUNGRY!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Treehugger, I'm so sorry you're feeling worse again.


----------



## gourmetgurl (Feb 19, 2009)

At first, the thought of sex was out of the question- but it was the only thing that gave me a boost of energy/fought off the nausea temporarily


----------



## HotJabanero (Aug 21, 2008)

I was wondering if I could pop in with a few questions. I didn't believe I had HG, truly don't if you only count vomiting, however I am starting to rethink that maybe I have a form of it? Maybe Hyper nausea Gravidarum is there such a thing?

To start off this is my fifth pregnancy normal weight gain is 25-30lbs with 20-36 wks being my prime gaining time.

With number four I was nauseous the whole nine months but managed a decent weight gain and fairly good diet with good normal outcome. Normal amounts of morning sickness with the first 3. However this time started off so sick I lost a good bit of weight and now at 30 wks I am still so sick I am rarely able to eat. I'm talking two small meals a day ( if I had to guess maybe 800 calories a day with almost no protien) with rare snacking because my nausea takes a steep worsening no matter what I put in my stomach. The baby appears to be fine but I feel like I am slowly being killed with starvation.

My symptoms are
* extreme 24 hour nausea with bouts of stomach/diaphragm pain that is unreal and that is *not* heartburn

* only vomiting when I force feed myself - So to all the people that tell me just to suck it up and eat anyway bite me! (not that they'll ever see this post)

* only weight gain was at 20 wks in the form of 5 lbs and since the baby is growing and I am starting to swell I have to assume that my actual body is still losing weight which is showing up in body measurements. My face and arms are losing weight my legs are starting to swell

* no hunger signals like growling stomach or such although I often feel the effects of not eating I never truly feel hungry

Nobody has really cared less, they probably think I'm exagerating. My midwife isn't concerned about the non gain because I was *overweight* to begin with. I finally sat my dh down last week and told him clearly how I feel and that I truly feel like I am being slowly killed with starvation, my eyeballs feel like they are being sucked into my head which is a weird sensation, and he now understands but that still leaves me with nothing.

Does anyone think the prescrip meds would help at this point? Would they allow me to be hungry or just eat? I'm not really willing to press it with my midwife unless I have the info myself as, like I said, she's not taking me very seriously. I feel like time is running out if I don't get better the baby isn't going to be okay much longer. I often can't think very clearly so sorry if this is jumbled and thanks for any help you can offer. If I don't belong here just kick me off.









OH I wanted to add I have tried everything I've heard of naturally and over the counter drug and nothing has helped the nausea.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugger75* 
Well, so much for that. Things went way downhill for me again, I've been unable to eat anything since Monday night, only drinking a little (like maybe 16oz a day?). I called my PCP to get another refill and she won't do it without seeing me now, since it was "all the way back in December" that I had bloodwork done in the ER. Ummm, a month and a half ago is really that long??? So I have been informed I need to go to the ER to make sure I'm not dehydrated. This is my 3rd pregnancy, they've all been exactly the same, I KNOW what works and I KNOW when I'm dehydrated enough to need fluids. So I'm supposed to drive myself to the ER or else have DH drive me and my 2 sick kids to the ER in a snowstorm and spend HOURS getting a bag of fluids I don't really need, when all I need is 1 flipping pill????

ARGH!!! I'm so frustrated!!!

I have some zofran left over from my last pregnancy but the script was filled 04/06 and it's been sitting in my bathroom, I seriously doubt it would do anything good for me and could potentially cause harm so I don't want to take it.

If I knew of somewhere to get MJ and a vaporizer, I'd be all OVER that right now. I just need to eat. I'm so flipping HUNGRY!










I'm so sorry mama. I totally hear you on the pot thing too. If I had a way, I'd have tried that long ago.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HotJabanero* 
I was wondering if I could pop in with a few questions. I didn't believe I had HG, truly don't if you only count vomiting, however I am starting to rethink that maybe I have a form of it? Maybe Hyper nausea Gravidarum is there such a thing?

To start off this is my fifth pregnancy normal weight gain is 25-30lbs with 20-36 wks being my prime gaining time.

With number four I was nauseous the whole nine months but managed a decent weight gain and fairly good diet with good normal outcome. Normal amounts of morning sickness with the first 3. However this time started off so sick I lost a good bit of weight and now at 30 wks I am still so sick I am rarely able to eat. I'm talking two small meals a day ( if I had to guess maybe 800 calories a day with almost no protien) with rare snacking because my nausea takes a steep worsening no matter what I put in my stomach. The baby appears to be fine but I feel like I am slowly being killed with starvation.

My symptoms are
* extreme 24 hour nausea with bouts of stomach/diaphragm pain that is unreal and that is *not* heartburn

* only vomiting when I force feed myself - So to all the people that tell me just to suck it up and eat anyway bite me! (not that they'll ever see this post)

* only weight gain was at 20 wks in the form of 5 lbs and since the baby is growing and I am starting to swell I have to assume that my actual body is still losing weight which is showing up in body measurements. My face and arms are losing weight my legs are starting to swell

* no hunger signals like growling stomach or such although I often feel the effects of not eating I never truly feel hungry

Nobody has really cared less, they probably think I'm exagerating. My midwife isn't concerned about the non gain because I was *overweight* to begin with. I finally sat my dh down last week and told him clearly how I feel and that I truly feel like I am being slowly killed with starvation, my eyeballs feel like they are being sucked into my head which is a weird sensation, and he now understands but that still leaves me with nothing.

Does anyone think the prescrip meds would help at this point? Would they allow me to be hungry or just eat? I'm not really willing to press it with my midwife unless I have the info myself as, like I said, she's not taking me very seriously. I feel like time is running out if I don't get better the baby isn't going to be okay much longer. I often can't think very clearly so sorry if this is jumbled and thanks for any help you can offer. If I don't belong here just kick me off.









OH I wanted to add I have tried everything I've heard of naturally and over the counter drug and nothing has helped the nausea.

Well first of all I do think you belong here. Everyone has varing degrees of HG -some of us vomit nonstop the entire pregnancy and spend half the pregnancy in the hospital, others like me, have a milder case but still vomit often and feel queasy for a normal-than-average length of time.

I would call an OB if you have one or even your primary care provider and tell them what's going on. Get yourself some Zofran! I do think it would help, at least a little.

And I'd try to find a way to express to your midwife how bad you feel. She SHOULD be concerned.

I called my midwife just yesterday about my persistant nausea and vomiting, and she suggested the following (I'm also on Zofran): Nox Vomica (homepathic remedy), magnesium 2x a day, 1/2 unisom at night, eating and drinking very small amounts throughout the day, and dandelion if I can stomach it.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

HotJabenero,
Like TalulaFairie, I completely agree that you belong here.







As they like to say on HER, "HG is a spectrum within the spectrum of NVP". There is a definite grey area as to the beginning and ending points. If your nausea and/or vomiting is interfering with your normal life, you have HG.
My first concern with your post is: are you able to drink much of anything? If not, I would very strongly recommend getting yourself down to the ER for some fluids. You would be shocked how much better being hydrated makes you feel.
As Talula Fairie said, I think it's imperative that you make your midwife understand how ill you are feeling and get some Zofran.
I *constantly* felt hungry- but just the thought of food made me feel worse than I already did, so much so that I couldn't eat (or drink much). Force feeding myself made me sick too, but I did it at one point because I was just so hungry. I was already feeling terrible, what's the worst that could happen?








Anyway, please get ahold of your midwife and let her know what is going on. If there is an OB with whom you are involved, contact them. It is very important that you get treatment.


----------



## brinalicious (Jan 2, 2009)

I checked out this thread because I am constantly sick--not vomiting, but SICK. This is my third pregnancy, I am 6 weeks along, and I have been sick with both of my previous pregnancies, but not like this. I can hardly eat anything, everything smells totally dreadful, and none of the traditional remedies (ginger chews, crackers, lemon, B vitamins) seem to be working. I feel mildly nauseated in the AM when I wake up, and it just gets progressively worse throughout the day. By 3PM or so I can barely do anything, I just have to lay on the couch and groan







. As soon as I get my kids in bed I go to bed just to escape the nausea. But it's not just nausea, I feel sick. I'm dizzy, queasy if I drink too much liquid at a time, my head hurts, and I feel so weak. But, I also feel really hungry. My stomach growls and feels awful, but I can only eat a tiny bit at a time, and can only eat certain foods--mostly carbs. How do I know if this is not just really bad MS that will pass after the first trimester? Do I just have to wait until after that and see if I still feel like I have the plague? Any advice would be very welcome.

*JacquelineR*: I have a 5 year old named Aristotle! I have never known of another one until I saw your son's name in your signature. Glad to know there's another one out there!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I think there are actually a couple more Aristotles floating around on the board... Yours is the first one I actually know of besides my own, as well.







It's the #1 name in Greece though, so if you ever visit there.









Here is where I was sent by someone on this board when I wasn't sure that I had HG (which I still question sometimes- I consider my case to be borderline, though borderline with HG is still hellish).


----------



## HotJabanero (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the support ladies you don't know how good it feel to be validated even online.

I am able to stay hydrated just fine it's just food. Basically nothing sounds/tastes/smells good and after I eat the nausea gets far worse debilitating for some time and if I try and eat any protein meat/nuts I am in agony for days. Small frequent meals makes my condition so so so much worse. Just being around food makes me ill thinking about food makes me ill. I feel so hopeless and sick all the time is consumes me completely. My poor dh and kids are really paying a price as well and my guilt is huge. I had no idea something like this could start after several normal pregnancies.

I am going to talk to my midwife this week with my dh with me for support and try and get a scrip for something. I was under the impression the meds were just for vomiting not for nausea. I'm willing to take just about anything at this point as I truly believe my body is on the verge of a mega break down.

Sorry to be so wordy I'm just at a breaking point.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Zofran really helped with my nausea. Everyone's experience is different. For some it helps, for some it doesn't.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

You girls worry about being borderline. I didn't get hospitalization or meds for my first 2 pregnancies. Only w/ my 3rd. And I couldn't afford to have them refilled.

Just because you don't go to the hospital or get meds doesn't mean it doesn't suck! You are welcome here. Never worry about that. Constant nausea, in my experience, was just as debilitating as the vomiting was.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
You girls worry about being borderline. I didn't get hospitalization or meds for my first 2 pregnancies. Only w/ my 3rd. And I couldn't afford to have them refilled.

Just because you don't go to the hospital or get meds doesn't mean it doesn't suck! You are welcome here. Never worry about that. Constant nausea, in my experience, was just as debilitating as the vomiting was.

Have I told you lately that I







you?


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Have I told you lately that I







you?

Me too. I figure though I spent 3 weeks on the living room floor in the fetal position every night, as long as I wasn't hospitalized or losing weight, I figured I didn't really HAVE HG. It seems like it downplays the problems so many mamas have here that are so much worse than mine. But I agree, even borderline totally sucks.







: I still am waiting for a day that I'm not a little nauseous (at 20 weeks).


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I would never *ever* downplay PICC lines or TPN, or at home IV hydration, or being on so many meds that it makes a pharmacy look homey. I would never say that borderline HG is "as bad as" puking so much, so hard and for so long that every blood vessel in your face has burst (as I know for a fact a friend did).
Does it suck? Yes. Is there help? For those of us who are only borderline, thankfully that answer is definitely yes. For those with severe HG, unfortunately there may be some help, but no *real* relief, from what I understand.
I'm pretty sure that those who do have/did have severe HG would agree with me though in being thankful that there *is* a spectrum and that not every woman who has HG "has to" have severe HG. And I'm grateful every day to the mamas who have had or do have severe HG. Without them, there would be so many of us who were left crying over a toilet/crying helplessly on the couch wondering why we couldn't just "suck it up" like a good little pregnant girl.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh, thank you thank you thank you! No one really believed me either, except DH, who's been with me ten years and knows that I would soldier on with a broken leg if no one called me on it. It's really hard to get a grip on reality when your reality is the four walls of the bathroom all day, every day.

To the poster that said her MW didn't seem to be taking it seriously: don't wait! The longer the nausea and vomiting go on, the harder it will be to get it stopped. Zofran was a godsend for me at first; I was HUNGRY for the first time in months! And there was no more nausea. It didn't last though.







By the end of the pregnancy I was begging for drugs, for a c-section, for anything to make it stop. I'm glad I set it up where interventions and painkilling drugs wouldn't be available, but it was still miserable. I don't think my MWs knew quite what to make of it--not having had that many births at their center so as to draw from previous experience, plus limiting by the fact that fewer women choose MW-attended deliveries to begin with.

Keep trying the different remedies, including whatever prescription(s) might be suggested, until you find something that gives you some relief.

If it helps at all, my babe from the miserable pg is 8 weeks old, beautiful and healthy. I never expected such a bad experience since my first was a piece of cake compared to the second...but both girls are here and healthy! I felt fine as soon as I delivered.

GL! Hang in there!


----------



## brinalicious (Jan 2, 2009)

*JacquelineR*: thanks for the info, it was helpful to read the differences. I think I'm probably in a grey area between MS and HG. I'm not debilitated by it, but it is hugely affecting my life. My DH has had to do just about everything around the house since it started, and has to listen to me whimpering about it all the time. Before work this morning I broke down and just started sobbing







because I am so worn down by this feeling all the time. I can still manage to eat small meals of certain foods, and drink enough water to stay hydrated, luckily, but I feel so demoralized. I want to be happy and feel good because I have been wanting this pregnancy and this baby for a very long time, but it's so hard to feel anything but sick and miserable right now. Luckily I have been able to work, still, since I just sit in front of a computer all day, but it's very hard. I truly hope this sickness ends soon and that I can stop feeling so pathetic all the time. Sorry for the rant, but I'm glad to be able to vent a bit. I feel so bad complaining to my DH because I know how hard it must be for him, too. I don't want to add insult to injury, IYKWIM?


----------



## jenners26 (Mar 16, 2008)

Just need to vent for a minute...

I took my first Zofran yesterday. I'm only seven weeks. This being my fourth time with HG, I know it will last until I deliver. Within a few weeks I'll be taking a Zofran every four hours, around the clock. I'll be setting an alarm to get up at midnight and again at 4 a.m. to take a pill, just so I can get out of bed in the morning. And I'll still be puking 7 or 8 times a day, and I'll be constantly nauseated. With my daughter I had a PICC line to give myself injections of Zofran from 22 weeks on, and I was still sick all day long.

This time, I'm hoping I got started on meds soon enough that I won't have to go that route again. I met with my midwife last night for the first time, and she brought me a brochure on dealing with "morning sickness." You know the one...eat crackers before you get out of bed, take deep breaths and get fresh air, etc. We had to have a sort of "come to jesus" talk that what I have is NOT morning sickness and that I'm going to need her to support my NEED for medical drugs. She seemed to understand after that, but I get tired of having to explain to people that this is not "in my head" or "caused by stress." It gets old. And I am SO TIRED of hearing, "I know you're sick now, but it will be worth it in the end!" AAGGGHHH!!! SHUT.UP!!!

Ugh. Sorry. It's one of those days. Thanks for letting me rant. 33 weeks to go!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenners26* 
We had to have a sort of "come to jesus" talk that what I have is NOT morning sickness and that I'm going to need her to support my NEED for medical drugs.

I actually laughed out loud when I read "come to Jesus."







:


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenners26* 
Just need to vent for a minute...

I took my first Zofran yesterday. I'm only seven weeks. This being my fourth time with HG, I know it will last until I deliver. Within a few weeks I'll be taking a Zofran every four hours, around the clock. I'll be setting an alarm to get up at midnight and again at 4 a.m. to take a pill, just so I can get out of bed in the morning. And I'll still be puking 7 or 8 times a day, and I'll be constantly nauseated. With my daughter I had a PICC line to give myself injections of Zofran from 22 weeks on, and I was still sick all day long.

This time, I'm hoping I got started on meds soon enough that I won't have to go that route again. I met with my midwife last night for the first time, and she brought me a brochure on dealing with "morning sickness." You know the one...eat crackers before you get out of bed, take deep breaths and get fresh air, etc. We had to have a sort of "come to jesus" talk that what I have is NOT morning sickness and that I'm going to need her to support my NEED for medical drugs. She seemed to understand after that, but I get tired of having to explain to people that this is not "in my head" or "caused by stress." It gets old. And I am SO TIRED of hearing, "I know you're sick now, but it will be worth it in the end!" AAGGGHHH!!! SHUT.UP!!!

Ugh. Sorry. It's one of those days. Thanks for letting me rant. 33 weeks to go!

OMG How dismissive. I would strangle her.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brinalicious* 
*JacquelineR*: thanks for the info, it was helpful to read the differences. I think I'm probably in a grey area between MS and HG. I'm not debilitated by it, but it is hugely affecting my life. My DH has had to do just about everything around the house since it started, and has to listen to me whimpering about it all the time. Before work this morning I broke down and just started sobbing







because I am so worn down by this feeling all the time. I can still manage to eat small meals of certain foods, and drink enough water to stay hydrated, luckily, but I feel so demoralized. I want to be happy and feel good because I have been wanting this pregnancy and this baby for a very long time, but it's so hard to feel anything but sick and miserable right now. Luckily I have been able to work, still, since I just sit in front of a computer all day, but it's very hard. I truly hope this sickness ends soon and that I can stop feeling so pathetic all the time. Sorry for the rant, but I'm glad to be able to vent a bit. I feel so bad complaining to my DH because I know how hard it must be for him, too. I don't want to add insult to injury, IYKWIM?

Yes, it is very hard on our husbands.







I know what you mean about that. So long as!! He actually acknowledges that you are *sick* (I have to say it because it's an issue in our house














, I can understand feeling bad for complaining to him. I felt that way for the first little while until I realized my DH wasn't taking me seriously AT ALL... Then I got MAD. He'd be upset that he came home and supper wasn't being made- so I'd start making supper, sitting on a chair and puking into a bucket as I went... I'm still not entirely sure how that said I was "okay" to him. Either way, he didn't really "get it" until I was hospitalized for IV hydration (and then, maybe because of the hydration?, I went into an upswing).


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenners26* 
Just need to vent for a minute...

I took my first Zofran yesterday. I'm only seven weeks. This being my fourth time with HG, I know it will last until I deliver. Within a few weeks I'll be taking a Zofran every four hours, around the clock. I'll be setting an alarm to get up at midnight and again at 4 a.m. to take a pill, just so I can get out of bed in the morning. And I'll still be puking 7 or 8 times a day, and I'll be constantly nauseated. With my daughter I had a PICC line to give myself injections of Zofran from 22 weeks on, and I was still sick all day long.

This time, I'm hoping I got started on meds soon enough that I won't have to go that route again. I met with my midwife last night for the first time, and she brought me a brochure on dealing with "morning sickness." You know the one...eat crackers before you get out of bed, take deep breaths and get fresh air, etc. We had to have a sort of "come to jesus" talk that what I have is NOT morning sickness and that I'm going to need her to support my NEED for medical drugs. She seemed to understand after that, but I get tired of having to explain to people that this is not "in my head" or "caused by stress." It gets old. And I am SO TIRED of hearing, "I know you're sick now, but it will be worth it in the end!" AAGGGHHH!!! SHUT.UP!!!

Ugh. Sorry. It's one of those days. Thanks for letting me rant. 33 weeks to go!









I hope you caught it early enough too.
I understand about the mw... I have one that's the same, although that one still doesn't get it even after the other one had a "come to Jesus" meeting with her.


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

When I called my PCP the first time this pregnancy for a zofran prescription (after spending an evening in the ER getting fluids, a zofran injection and a couple pills to get me through until I could call my PCP), they called me back and reminded me that I should try eating a cracker before I get out of bed. I LOST it! I had lost about 20 pounds at that point, it's my 3rd pregnancy with HG (which NO ONE has ever diagnosed because I'm a little overweight, even though each time I lost well over 10% of my body weight, required meds and IV fluids and had to take a leave of absence from my job - but I guess since I could "stand to lose it" that malnutrition isn't a worry?














and they're recommending I eat a frickin' CRACKER???

ARRGGHHHH the whole thing irritates the heck out of me! Being "crackered" and being dismissed simply because I don't "look" like an anorexic is horrible!

I'm glad your midwife was willing to listen and be understanding. I hope you're able to get all the meds and help you need and that you're starting early enough to keep you from getting too bad. Maybe you can send her to the HER website so she can get a better medical understanding of it?

You sound like you have it WAY worse than I do and I've already decided I will not get pregnant again, I just can't take it anymore. I'm amazed that you're willing to go through it again. I'm impressed!


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

I finally got my prescription for Zofran...took my first Saturday...omg why did I wait so long (i.e. it took me losing 10 lbs for me to realize I needed help). Life-changing. Ate a full meal for the first time in weeks. God bless you, creator of Zofran!!!!!!

Bottom line: ladies, only you know exactly how you feel and how sick you are. Don't wait until the worst to get help!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

So I'm on Facebook (so are several family members) and yesterday I joined a couple of HG groups. My aunt messaged me and asked, "Why did you join hyperemesis groups? Did you have it too?"

OMG SHE GETS IT!!!







: She told me one that she had been super sick through her pregnancies. So this has opened up a whole new world of conversation for my aunt and I.

On top of that: She's an RN. She's not going to cracker anyone!

It makes me wonder if there's a familial aspect, not just through the mother's line. This aunt that had HG is my dad's sister.


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

I second the "enough with the crackers!!!!!!!!!!!"

As I puked in the restroom at a restaurant yesterday, some older lady leaned over against the door and was like, "are you okay?"

Me- "Yes, ma'am. Just really bad morning sickness." (didn't feel like getting into the whole hyperemisis dicussion)
Her- "Poor thing. Let me get you some crackers"

UGHHHHHHHHHHHH enought with the crackers!


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

OMG, I LMAO about having to do the, "come to jesus" talk with the MW. That would have pissed me off too. I am lucky that my ob is very willing to prescribe meds for nausea. I finally broke down the day after Christmas, after trying unisom and it not cutting, I called the nurse, who was very willing to call and ask for zofran. Her main concern was that she didn't want me to end up in the hospital, so I have been lucky to deal with some HCP who, "get it." As for being in the grey area, I fall under that category as well. I am not bad enough that I get hospitalized, BUT I believe that with my current pregnancy (this is my third pregnancy and my n/v is by far the most severe this time, although it was pretty bad the other times two times too), if I had not gotten on the zofran when I did, I probably would have ended up in the hospital and maybe then have been diagnosed with full blown HG. I did post at the helpher.org board saying that I didn't really think I had HG and several women pointed out that I DO have HG, even if it isn't severe enough to warrant hospitalization or a PICC line.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

If you can laugh (or cry) from reading the "you know you have HG" threads over on helpher.... you know you have HG.









Justthatgirl: my mom never got sick like this, nor anyone on my dad's side that I know of. However, my MIL said she was "sick like that" when pregnant with my SIL... This is the MIL who came over to "help" after I got out of the hospital and watched tv all day despite me asking her to do things (Ie take the laundry down the stairs to the laundry room).


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL @ enough with the crackers!! They don't help me either.







:

Zofran IS awesome. It doesn't stop my vomiting but it does help a whole lot.

14 weeks and still going strong. *sigh* Been throwing up every day pretty much. I'm so sick of it.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I have to rant for a minute to someone who understands.

I AM SO SICK OF BEING NAUSEOUS AND VOMITING! I haven't left the house in forever, I spend most days just trying to keep my stomach settled, laying on the couch and wanting to die. The few times I've actually made an effort to cook something (I love to cook) I threw it up. I'm sick of rice cakes and crackers and bland boring food. I'm sick of having to eat little tiny amounts of food all the freaking time just to avoid vomiting. I'm sick of not being able to take vitamins becuase I throw those up too. I'm sick of being sick!

I'm not even halfway done and I'm already just SICK OF IT ALL.


----------



## brinalicious (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I have to rant for a minute to someone who understands.

I AM SO SICK OF BEING NAUSEOUS AND VOMITING! I haven't left the house in forever, I spend most days just trying to keep my stomach settled, laying on the couch and wanting to die. The few times I've actually made an effort to cook something (I love to cook) I threw it up. I'm sick of rice cakes and crackers and bland boring food. I'm sick of having to eat little tiny amounts of food all the freaking time just to avoid vomiting. I'm sick of not being able to take vitamins becuase I throw those up too. I'm sick of being sick!

I'm not even halfway done and I'm already just SICK OF IT ALL.









You took the words right out of my mouth. I had the worst day yesterday, felt nauseated all day long, and then it was oppressively bad last night. After throwing up the few bites of noodles that I had eaten, I finally went to bed around 7:30PM. I woke up to eat a popsicle, which I asked my DH to get from the store, and went right back to bed. I just cried and cried all evening long cause I felt so bad.

Today I finally called my CNM's office to get some help. The nurse said, "have you tried taking B6? Have you tried ginger?" "Yes," I said, "I've tried ginger tea, ginger chews, B vitamins, lemons, crackers, everything. I've tried everything I can!" So, I have an appointment this afternoon with another Dr. in the practice. I'm really hoping everything goes well and that I can get some help.

I almost never throw up, but I get EXTREME nausea. It's so bad I can't do anything. The only way I can escape it is to go to sleep. I'm so sick of feeling sick.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I feel you, Brin. I don't vomit as much as some women, although I go through vomiting sprees occasionally and need fluids. I lost 10 lbs in my first trimester both of my previous pregnancies (this time I have Zofran so I've stayed about the same or gained a pound or two). Most of the time, I probably throw up every few days. Sometimes it's every day. But I'm queasy all the time. And I feel this way long past when you're supposed to "feel better." Both previous pregnancies I was sick until about 25 + weeks, with #1 it started in again at 36 weeks.

Blah.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Before this pregnancy, I hardly ever vomitted... *maybe* once a week for the first trimester. The nausea and food aversions were terrible though while pregnant with ds2 and he's my leading loss pregnancy (lost 30 lbs with him by 27 weeks and was still down 15 lbs the day he was born). With ds1, I'd basically class it as bad "morning" sickness... It lasted all day, I had a couple of aversions, puked maybe twice, but ate and drank like a hog (trying to make my stomach "settle down").
This one, despite having less weight loss, was actually the worst for other symptoms. I attribute the lack of weight loss to the fact that I couldn't drag my carcass off the couch (or some sitting position) without possibly gagging (and maybe puking)... So I didn't.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I didn't think of that Jacqueline, I bet I haven't lost becuase I literally have barely moved. This pregnancy is actually worse in terms of nausea than the other two were


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, so despite my best efforts at keeping the constipation at bay, it has hit. HARD. I've been taking benefiber, miralax, eating as much fiber-y foods as I can stomach (admittedly not much), but unfortunately I'm in severe pain right now.

I've been trying to go since last night and it literally feels like I have a bowling ball sitting right inside my rectum. Add to this the fact that I am prone to rectal prolapse from the constant constipation and hemorrhoids from the last 2 pregnancies and the whole thing is kind of terrifying. Every time I sit on the toilet I feel like I'm going to be split in half. I'm talking crying, screaming pain, so bad that when I finally just have to get up since I'm not even going anyway, I can't sit down comfortably anywhere else because it's pushing so bad.

It was desperate enough that I got out the rubber gloves to try to extract some manually, but I couldn't get much and it didn't help, and I'm totally freaked out by the prolapsing and worried that I'm going to damage myself further.

Let me also say that going anywhere for help is the LAST thing I want to do, I think I'd die of embarrassment (if I could even sit in the car to drive anywhere).

Has anyone used a Dulcolax suppository to loosen up the worst of it? I'm sure I'm even more uncomfortable because there's "normal" poop sitting above the hard part - if I could just get the worst out I'd be fine. I was thinking of just getting the kids version, since it's a lower dose and hopefully that would be enough. I don't know, I just feel a bit paranoid that it's going to give me contractions or something. It's bad enough though that when I'm sitting on the toilet trying to push it out, I'm worried that I'm going to have a uterine prolapse, too.

Why, oh why did I get pregnant again?? I love this baby so much but I can't frickin' handle any more! First the HG, then the zofran to control the HG, now the intensely painful constipation...I just don't know how much more I can take.























ETA: I also took 2 colace this am.

And to add insult to injury, I just discovered that this is causing me to wet myself. Someone please put me out of my misery.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I have no immediate help, treehugger, I'm sorry.
I have heard of some women using Colace to help with the Zofran-induced constipation. Maybe that's something you could try?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

OMG treehugger that sounds awful!!

I'd probably go to the doctor at the point you're at. It almost sounds like a bowel obstruction at this point. I've had some bad constipation too but nothing quite that bad.









Zofran causes constipation? THIS EXPLAINS SO MUCH. I am usually not that constipated in pregnancy but it's been horrible lately.


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG treehugger I am so sorry! I can def. relate.

I started on Zofran and have had a similiar experience. I've had issues with constipation in the past, but nothing compared to this week! I've started taking two colace every evening before bed, and it did help, as did a warm bath and drinking warm liquids (tea, for the most part). A small amound of coffee helps as well, as caffeine seems to help me. Not sure if it will do the same for you, but it may be worth a short.

I agree that it's likely time to call the doc for advice.


----------



## MyZoeJane (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugger75* 
Ok, so despite my best efforts at keeping the constipation at bay, it has hit. HARD. I've been taking benefiber, miralax, eating as much fiber-y foods as I can stomach (admittedly not much), but unfortunately I'm in severe pain right now.

I've been trying to go since last night and it literally feels like I have a bowling ball sitting right inside my rectum. Add to this the fact that I am prone to rectal prolapse from the constant constipation and hemorrhoids from the last 2 pregnancies and the whole thing is kind of terrifying. Every time I sit on the toilet I feel like I'm going to be split in half. I'm talking crying, screaming pain, so bad that when I finally just have to get up since I'm not even going anyway, I can't sit down comfortably anywhere else because it's pushing so bad.

It was desperate enough that I got out the rubber gloves to try to extract some manually, but I couldn't get much and it didn't help, and I'm totally freaked out by the prolapsing and worried that I'm going to damage myself further.

Let me also say that going anywhere for help is the LAST thing I want to do, I think I'd die of embarrassment (if I could even sit in the car to drive anywhere).

Has anyone used a Dulcolax suppository to loosen up the worst of it? I'm sure I'm even more uncomfortable because there's "normal" poop sitting above the hard part - if I could just get the worst out I'd be fine. I was thinking of just getting the kids version, since it's a lower dose and hopefully that would be enough. I don't know, I just feel a bit paranoid that it's going to give me contractions or something. It's bad enough though that when I'm sitting on the toilet trying to push it out, I'm worried that I'm going to have a uterine prolapse, too.

Why, oh why did I get pregnant again?? I love this baby so much but I can't frickin' handle any more! First the HG, then the zofran to control the HG, now the intensely painful constipation...I just don't know how much more I can take.























ETA: I also took 2 colace this am.

And to add insult to injury, I just discovered that this is causing me to wet myself. Someone please put me out of my misery.

Three words:

Fiber One Bars

Seriously, it mightjust be me... but these get things moving in a BIG WAY for me! The Zofran I have been taking every two or three days when I can't stand the nausea was making me constipated for the first time in my life. My sister reminded me of the Fiber One Bars I had to give away last year because they led ny DH to call me "fartypants." LOL

Again, maybe it's just me, but there is something about those bars that wakes up my bum like nobody's business! Just $9.99 for a box of 30 at Costco!

Also, a couple of times I used the Children's Strength glycerin suppositories, and they helped me pass some stool, too...


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
OMG treehugger that sounds awful!!

I'd probably go to the doctor at the point you're at. It almost sounds like a bowel obstruction at this point. I've had some bad constipation too but nothing quite that bad.









Zofran causes constipation? THIS EXPLAINS SO MUCH. I am usually not that constipated in pregnancy but it's been horrible lately.

That is Zofran's main drawback (along with headaches)! In the pharmaceutical lit that came with mine, it urged doctors to "monitor patients for severe constipation." Actually, my mw told me straight off when she prescribed it that I'd probably need to start the colace....too bad a drug that helps so much has this effect!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

No one told me this and I swore I read the packet that came with it. Perhaps I forgot.

I'm going to get me some Colace.


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
No one told me this and I swore I read the packet that came with it. Perhaps I forgot.

I'm going to get me some Colace.

I hope it helps!

Also, this is from helpher.org:

SEROTONIN ANTAGONISTS

Drug Name Min/Max Dosage Notes Research Studies
Zofran
(Ondansetron) 4 to 8 mg IV/orally every 6 hours

Sometimes given via SQ pump.

Some women require dosing until late pregnancy or delivery to avoid relapse or an increase in symptoms. Very expensive. Patient assistance program available.
1-800-699-3806
1-866-728-4368

Available in oral dissolvable tablets. Suppository available outside US.

Widely available around the world.

Monitor closely for constipation. Proactively treat with a daily regimen of stool softeners and laxatives as needed.


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm kicking myself for not starting the colace sooner this time around. Problem is, I did take it once earlier on and I accidentally leaked (ETA: and when I say "leaked," I don't mean urine - I mean a mortifying streak of liquid poo soaking through the back of my pants)...I thought I just had to pass gas.







It happened at my big brother's house, no less. So after that trauma I started avoiding it.

So as an FYI, if you go on the colace and feel like you need to pass gas, don't try to slyly do it when no one is watching







- head straight for the bathroom!

Thanks for the tips everyone. I'll try to stay on top of the issue better from here on out. My husband is on his way home from work now and is stopping at the drug store for the Dulcolax suppositories. I found a few places online that said it's safe to take. Hopefully this will alleviate the problem...

I don't drink coffee, but I find that hot chocolate sometimes helps, so I'm going to drink another one of those in a little bit.

I stopped taking zofran for about 2 weeks and while the nausea came back horribly, it was SO NICE to be able to poop like a normal person during that time. That's the main reason I hate zofran so much. It caused such bad constipation that I ended up with the prolapse and the most evil hemorrhoids known to man.

No zofran = can't eat, constant nausea, major weight loss, hospitalization
Zofran = screaming on the toilet, afraid to eat because I know it'll have to come out eventually

What a decision to have to make.







:


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Treehugger, I hope you get some relief soon. There are some very interesting (and useful) threads at helpher.org forums about getting the poop out (literally). Many of the women there recommend enemas if it gets really bad.

After you get past this episode, some preventive measures that I take (I am also on zofran) is, I take THREE colace at the same time before bedtime. I also eat a bowl of high fiber cereal once a day, usually for breakfast AND eating 2-3 prunes a day helps too. I started out using miralax, BUT I think it was causing me to cramp and the results weren't as good as using high fiber food. I hope you get some relief soon. With my second pregnancy, I actually chose to just suffer, b/c the zofran's constipation issues made me so miserable, I preferred just to be nauseous and vomit rather than being miserably constipated.


----------



## crazycandigirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I usually just







: lurk on this thread but I had to jump in and comment with the zofran = constipation bit.

This is one of my main issues with zofran. uggg. The other is that it does zip to get rid of the nausea, just keeps me from actually throwing everything up- but that's another issue.

I never have trouble with constipation except when on Zofran. It is horrible and miserable. I land up crying in the bathroom because it hurts so badly. Then I get these horrid little fissures that bleed like crazy (not hemorrhoids- but tears. it hurts!) It is horrid. My OB has me taking miralax, which works great when I am on the Zofran. If I don't take zofran for some reason (it gives me migraines too- sigh- seriously zofran and i don't get along very well), then I start vomiting and I get a tore up stomach (this is normally how I am while pregnant).

I can not wait to get to the point where I can make it through most days without needing to take zofran. I'm hoping that by 20 weeks I will beable to get by with the occasional phenagren and just tough out the rest. I guess we will see how it goes.

I totally feel for all of you with the tummy issues like i get as a side effect. Like throwing up and mind numbing nausea are not enough by themselves.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Ugh. When I threw up this morning something scratched my throat and now it hurts. Waaaaaah.


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well after a completely horrendous evening, I was finally able to get a little relief. Not complete relief, but at least a little was able to come out. I ended up having to send my husband back out for an enema, since the suppository wasn't working.

I would rather give birth a million times than go through that pain again. It felt like the "ring of fire" times 10, with no end in sight. And no beautiful baby at the end, either. Nothing but a disappointingly small wad of poo. Ugh.

So I decided last night that I wouldn't take any zofran today to give my body a break...but that didn't last. I just took half of one in an attempt to at least be able to keep down the colace and water I need. If I can't get hydrated and eat some fiber I'm just going to be in the same spot again.

This SUCKS. SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS. I don't want to do this any more.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugger75* 
I would rather give birth a million times than go through that pain again. It felt like the "ring of fire" times 10, with no end in sight. And no beautiful baby at the end, either. Nothing but a disappointingly small wad of poo. Ugh.

Well, I'm glad you got a little bit of relief. Yeah, ITA with you about the birth part. My friends think I am weird, b/c I tell them that giving birth is the EASY part about being pg, and they all know that I don't get the pain meds either...


----------



## jenners26 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey everyone.
So, I was expecting to make it until at least week 10 or 12 before things got bad, but they started yesterday. I puked off and on all day. Hard enough that I broke blood vessels in my eyes and my cheeks and down my neck.

I knew it was coming. This is my fourth pregnancy, I shouldn't be surprised, but getting hit so hard, so early really threw me. And to top it off, I found out our new, AWFUL insurance company will not cover Zofran. Or Compazine. My only option is Mirtazapine, which I've never taken, but it will only be 68 dollars a month instead of 600 like Zofran would be.

I don't know how I'm going to do this for another 8 months. I feel like my kids are being cheated out of having a mom. My babies are still so dependent on me for everything, and i swear it's all I can do to dump out some Cheerios on the high chair tray for my 13 month old, and hand my two year old a banana before I lay down to die on the couch! Thank god my 5 year old is pretty self sufficient.

I have an OB appointment for the 3rd of March. I hate that having a baby takes away so much of me from my family. My husband tries really hard, but yesterday was the first day I was out of commission, and he had to do dinner, and bedtime, etc. and by the end of the night he was barely speaking to me. His resentment becomes very obvious. I didn't plan on being pregnant this time, and I know it makes me a horrible person, but nights like last night make me wonder if terminating would be a better option that having a husband who resents me, and having kids whose needs go unmet.


----------



## brinalicious (Jan 2, 2009)

*treehugger75*: I'm so sorry to hear about your plight. I'm glad you got a little relief. My nana always said an enema would pretty much cure everything. She was a public health nurse in the 40's and 50's, and I bet her patients ran when they saw her coming









*jenners26*: I'm sorry you are having this come on so early and so powerfully. I can really hear the desperation in what you are saying. Do you have some friends or people from church who can help you out with your little ones? My kids are in school during the day, but I can't do much of anything for them when they come home. My DH has been picking up the slack, and is pretty gracious about it. Of course, he might not be if we were expecting this to last another 8 months. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

*AFM*: I saw a Dr. from my CNM's practice yesterday. After I told him how bad I was feeling he asked, "Oh, is this your first?" Like I was just a first timer not knowing what to expect. I said, "No, this is my third, and I have never been _this_ sick before." Anyway, he gave me a script for phenergan (sp?). I took just a half a pill after I got home from the pharmacy, around 5PM. It didn't make the nausea go away, but I was able to eat a good sized snack, which is a definite improvement. But, by 7PM I was out cold on the couch. I read that drowsiness was a side effect, but I wasn't expecting to be knocked out by it. That isn't helpful. I'm already out of commission with the nausea, now I'm comatose?!?! Does anybody have any experience with this med, or any advice?


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh Jen







I'm sorry you're dealing with this. I was right there, thinking about terminating my pregnancy a couple months ago. I felt so miserable and guilty all the time for being so completely useless. I wish I had some advice for you, but I honestly don't know how I got through it all. But...I did. Somehow I got through it. And once I could feel the baby moving (about 14 weeks this time) the thoughts of terminating were gone. I still feel awful (you can see my multiple posts recently about my current trials and tribulations), but now that I can FEEL that baby in there, I know I can make it through.

Of course my youngest is 2.5 which is a lot easier than a 13 month old and I only have 2 kids. My kids have been eating pb&j for lunch every day because my husband can make it before her leaves for work. He leaves that and cut fruit in the fridge, so my 4.75yo DD can "get lunch" for both kids. Anything that your DH can do to prepare ahead of time is good. Also, if you have ANY point in the day where you can function, you can maybe use that time to prepare things or get something done (and I mean this in terms of helping YOURSELF feel better, so you can feel like at least you're contributing something - I know how guilty I felt on days when I couldn't move off the couch, even though you can't help it). Prepare ziploc baggies of snacks/lunch your 5yo can pass out. Single serving yogurts or cheese sticks. My kids ate granola bars for lunch a few times! Anything that will make the days easier. I know with my DH he was understanding enough to not make me ever deal with food things, but it did make me feel better if I could at least sit on the couch folding some laundry or something for a few minutes. He seemed to appreciate that I was making any effort whatsoever.

Maybe you can have him go here http://www.helpher.org/family/ to get a better understanding of what you're going through. It's so hard for someone who's never gone through this to understand how debilitating and demoralizing having HG can be.

Also, as far as the zofran is concerned, someone just posted these numbers:
Patient assistance program available.
1-800-699-3806
1-866-728-4368

Maybe that can help? Zofran is so ridiculously expensive!

Good luck to you...


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

Hugs to you all. The zofran pump that I used for 2 weeks around Thanksgiving time really turned my HG around and I have only had to take 3-4 Zofran total since then. I've vomited about 4 times since then also and have been gaining weight. I've started to receive my Matria bills, which is a little scary! I'll gladly write that check every month though, it has been worth it to feel better.

Re: constipation, I had a big problem with that too and my ND suggested magnesium. I took some "Oxypowder" capsules which is basically jsut oxygenated magnesium and it really got everything going, it was such a relief!


----------



## jenners26 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you both for the encouraging words. Everytime I get pregnant, I go through a week or two in the beginning, of some mild depression. There's always that hope that THIS pregnancy will be different. That somehow, this time I won't throw up the whole time. And then the first week or so that things get bad it's very discouraging.

I know we'll make it through this fine. You would think, since this is our fourth go-round with this, DH would be more understanding. But I actually think that in someways it makes him more callous towards it. Sort of a "you've done this 3 times already...just deal with it" sort of attitude.

We're going this weekend to invest in a few baby gates so we can block off the living room so the babies can play where I can see them all the time. I'm also going to go shopping and invest in some convenience foods that I can fix for them during the day.

I'm trying to remind myself that it's only 7 more months. And then, HG will be a thing of the past, and I'll be freaking out because I'll have three kids under three, and I'll never sleep again!









Thanks for being so supportive and listening to me rant. I know we're ALL going to be fine. It is a very LONG 40 weeks though, isn't it!

Thanks again,


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay, so I'm still having issues (mostly pain from the huge hemorrhoids I now have







: but I also know I haven't gone anywhere NEAR enough) and trying to come up with more solutions.

I need some major brainstorming here! I need foods/drinks that will help with constipation and that are easy to prepare (VERY easy, being in the kitchen for more than a couple minutes makes me start gagging) or already prepared - prepackaged foods are great. I am not trying to be difficult, but I have very limited things I can tolerate right now, so that's why I need LOTS of ideas, because unfortunately most of them will probably make me cringe.

So far I can tell you that these things are OUT:
Dried apricots (just tried them, it did NOT go well)
Prunes in any way, shape or form
Most breads are out, I can't tolerate the consistency of bread right now.

I'm going to have hubby cook me a big pile of broccoli and hopefully a baked potato (no cheese, sigh) for dinner tonight. I have pineapple juice, I read that's a good one. I'm going to have some microwave popcorn for a snack soon. I had a large amount of cantaloupe a little while ago. I'm also going to ask DH to pick up some apples, a high fiber cereal and the Fiber One bars someone recommended.

I am SO hungry and all I want right now is sharp cheddar cheese! Ugh! I feel like I could eat a block of it right now. Wouldn't _that_ be a bad idea, lol.

I was looking at lists of high-fiber foods and it listed bananas! I know that's a bad thing to eat when you're constipated, so now I don't trust the lists. Hence why I'm asking you guys!


----------



## jenners26 (Mar 16, 2008)

What about oatmeal? If cooked oatmeal doesn't appeal to you, what about oatmeal raisin cookies, or oatmeal bars (like in the cereal bar aisle)?

Have you tried milk of magnesia? A couple of tablespoons always helped me within 24 hours. It's safe to take while your pregnant.


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

Oatmeal, good idea! And probably a bit better than the big bowl of Cookie Crisp cereal I just ate (did I just admit to that?).







I'm definitely still in the "eat anything and everything you think you can possibly stomach, it's better than starving" phase of HG. I justified it because at least it's fortified and it does have _some_ fiber...ha ha.

I haven't been able to tolerate MofM since I was young, when I was forced to take it in the hospital. The thought alone is making me gag, I'd probably hurl if my hubby even walked into the house with it! My midwife did recommend magnesium supplements, though, so hopefully DH can find that today. He couldn't find it at the drug store last night.







:


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugger75* 
Oatmeal, good idea! And probably a bit better than the big bowl of Cookie Crisp cereal I just ate (did I just admit to that?).







I'm definitely still in the "eat anything and everything you think you can possibly stomach, it's better than starving" phase of HG. I justified it because at least it's fortified and it does have _some_ fiber...ha ha.

I haven't been able to tolerate MofM since I was young, when I was forced to take it in the hospital. The thought alone is making me gag, I'd probably hurl if my hubby even walked into the house with it! My midwife did recommend magnesium supplements, though, so hopefully DH can find that today. He couldn't find it at the drug store last night.







:

I can see it being difficult to find a mag only supp. Most of the time it's paired with calcium.







Epsom salts are magnesium sulfate and can be used, but make sure to use them away from any calcium supps or calcium rich foods since they can cause calcium to solidify in the (is it kidney or gallbladder? I think kidney) and create stones. Directions for use a laxative should be on the container they come in.
I was in the "eat anything and everything you can" phase for a month after the nausea stopped, much less while I was experiencing active HG.


----------



## brinalicious (Jan 2, 2009)

Grapefruit is high in fiber and will help hydrate you. It always gets me going, and they are one of the only things that is still delicious to me these days. I'm not sure how you feel about this, being pregnant, but coffee and dark beers (stouts, porters, etc.) also seem to have a laxative effect on many people. My midwife recommended having a beer every now and then to help unwind when I was pregnant last time, which I was comfortable with, but I know many women won't drink at all. Anyway, just a suggestion. I hope something works for you. Didn't you try an enema? Did it help at all? I saw online there are instructions for giving yourself a coffee enema, so if you can't drink it, maybe.....


----------



## crazycandigirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenners26* 
My only option is Mirtazapine, which I've never taken, but it will only be 68 dollars a month instead of 600 like Zofran would be.

Mirtazapine (Remeron) is also used as an antidepressant, and happens to be the only one that has ever worked for me in that area. So I have taken it before, though not while pregnant, but I have when nursing. My only side effects with it were, feeling sleepy after taking it, huge cravings for sweets (seriously- even plain sugar on a spoon looked amazing) and weight gain. I can't take it for long periods of time because I gain about 20 pounds a month while on it. I have heard wonderful things about it for nausea though. I have been thinking of asking my doctor about taking it instead of the Zofran. I hope it works for you!


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Treehugger, high fiber cereal helps a LOT. Also, I am lactose intolerant... so guess what I have been having? Regular milk to help me go! I can't believe it. Whole wheat pasta helps a lot. I also hear that for some reason diabetic chocolates gives women who have zofran constipation relief, lol. Hope you figure something out. Don't know if you have tried the miralax or not, but a lot of women swear by that as well. I hope your hemmoroids go away soon.

Jenners, can you try some unisom to see if that will at least help a little bit? Also, don't know if you area aware or not, but there is not generic Zofran, it is a lot cheaper. I'm not sure if your insurance won't cover the Zofran b/c of the cost, or b/c they just won't cover it period, but the generic is a LOT cheaper. Last time I was pg, they did not have the generic yet and it was painful to the pocketbook. Or phenergan. A few pages back someone made another suggestion that I had not heard of and said it worked well for her. I feel so bad for you from reading your post, esp since your DH is upset about helping you. I'm on pg #3 and this is the first pregnancy where my DH has actually, "gotten it" and been so much more helpful. It's made a world of difference. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

As if it isn't bad enough that my vomiting has increased from once every few days to 3-4 x a day now, my oldest child appears to have a stomach flu or food poisoning of some kind. She's vomiting every hour.

Like it's not bad enough dealing with my own vomiting! And smelling/seeing her vomit really helps my nausea, let me tell you. Poor thing. I feel bad for her. And for myself.

*sigh*


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
As if it isn't bad enough that my vomiting has increased from once every few days to 3-4 x a day now, my oldest child appears to have a stomach flu or food poisoning of some kind. She's vomiting every hour.

Like it's not bad enough dealing with my own vomiting! And smelling/seeing her vomit really helps my nausea, let me tell you. Poor thing. I feel bad for her. And for myself.

*sigh*

That sounds no fun.







I'm sorry.


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

Milk of magnesia is a miracle!!! I have tried colace, fiber, etc. etc. etc., and nothing worked. I had bad enough issues with constipation pre-pregnancy to have to deal with the Zofran-induced variety.

Okay, so it's disgusting and kinda hard to get down.

No, I wouldn't want to puke it back up, and I'm glad that I took it at night so the worst was over by morning. I also would only recommend it when you've tried everything else, because it works THOROUGHLY.

BUT:
- I was in the bathroom pretty much all night, AMAZING results.
- My poor, painfully bloated stomach is back to its regular size

Hope this helps!


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm sorry you're feeling worse and your DD is sick, that's awful. My whole family got hit with the raging v&d's last month. My DS woke me up by vomiting in his crib, I ran over to help him and had to turn around and run straight to the bathroom myself! I actually felt lucky that DH got it, too (sorry DH), because he had to stay home from work. Luckily he cared for himself and the kids, because I got it too and on top of the HG I wasn't able to function at all. I did nothing but sleep and vomit for about 24 hours. Eventually we got over that one, but both of my kids have been rotating being sick for a month now, it's been insane. As soon as one starts feeling better, the other one starts up again! And yah, trying to be there for your kids and clean up the messes is hard enough on a good day, never mind when you're dealing with HG yourself.

Between the weather, HG and our illnesses I feel like we've hardly left the house since November. Fingers crossed your DD gets over it soon, my kids get over it soon, we all magically get over the HG and the weather turns warm and sunny. That's not a huge wish list, right?


----------



## Lina W (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi!

I had hyperemesis in my first pregnancy, and it doesn't seem better this time unfortunately. I'm nine weeks and really pretty miserable. I have a quick question, between puking sessions, and I'm sorry if this has been discussed before in this thread. I just don't have time to read a whole lot in these short breaks...

Is there a medicine that is OK to take while breastfeeding? Last time I took Phenergan, but from what I read it's not ok while breastfeeding, and weaning is not an option right now, not while I'm feeling like this. (Although breastfeeding is not exactly great right now either, dealing with a big project like weaning is just not going to happen...)


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Girls, check this thread!!!


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ladies taking Zofran:

Has anyone else noticed that it isn't working as well as it did before? I've been taking it for about a week and a half (twice daily), and it seems to me that lately it hasn't been working as well as it did before. I actually threw up twice yesterday. I will be depressed beyond belief if it really is losing its potency- it's the only thing keeping me even remotely human right now.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I've never been on any of the medications (except for the 3 days I was in for hydration), but I do know that a lot of the ladies on HER have problems with Zofran losing it's effect because of reflux. You might consider adding a reflux med for a while to rule it out.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't seem to find a rhyme or reason to my vomiting. This is the worst pregnancy I've ever had by far, and at this point I am not even sure if the Zofran is helping or not. I'll go days without vomiting, and then all of a sudden I'll vomit several times a day for several days straight.


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I can't seem to find a rhyme or reason to my vomiting. This is the worst pregnancy I've ever had by far, and at this point I am not even sure if the Zofran is helping or not. I'll go days without vomiting, and then all of a sudden I'll vomit several times a day for several days straight.

Same here! One day I'll feel okay and manage to eat decently (even though the nausea never fully goes away), then the next I'm puking again...it's a vicious circle.

Please know that there are others that feel your pain.


----------



## shinky (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lina W* 
Hi!

I had hyperemesis in my first pregnancy, and it doesn't seem better this time unfortunately. I'm nine weeks and really pretty miserable. I have a quick question, between puking sessions, and I'm sorry if this has been discussed before in this thread. I just don't have time to read a whole lot in these short breaks...

Is there a medicine that is OK to take while breastfeeding? Last time I took Phenergan, but from what I read it's not ok while breastfeeding, and weaning is not an option right now, not while I'm feeling like this. (Although breastfeeding is not exactly great right now either, dealing with a big project like weaning is just not going to happen...)

I took Zofran from weeks 7-28 with my first pregnancy and weeks 7-22 with my second. I nursed DD1 throughout the entire pregnancy with #2. I am taking Zofran again and still nursing DD2. Both girls are completely healthy. I would love to find a more natural alternative, but it's hard to do the research and try new things when you're in the midst of the nausea/vomiting. Hang in there, mama!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, my question about whether the Zofran works has been answered









I'm out (getting refilled today, I really need to plan in advance for these things!) and I'm vomiting again. I hate it when you eat all the right foods and vomit anyway. That just pisses me off. It was the last of the rice cakes and wonton soup, too.









I had a good couple of days leading up to this, thankfully. My oldest DD is on the mend from her flu, but the younger one appears to be coming down with it. I swear, if I get a flu on top of this I will stab myself in the eye.


----------



## Lina W (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinky* 
I took Zofran from weeks 7-28 with my first pregnancy and weeks 7-22 with my second. I nursed DD1 throughout the entire pregnancy with #2. I am taking Zofran again and still nursing DD2. Both girls are completely healthy. I would love to find a more natural alternative, but it's hard to do the research and try new things when you're in the midst of the nausea/vomiting. Hang in there, mama!

Thank you for your input! I will look into Zofran.


----------



## shinky (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I've never been on any of the medications (except for the 3 days I was in for hydration), but I do know that a lot of the ladies on HER have problems with Zofran losing it's effect because of reflux. You might consider adding a reflux med for a while to rule it out.

Not sure if this is relevant or not. I was having a time getting Zofran down. I haven't had luck with any form except the ODT. The taste, however, was causing the nausea to worsen and possibly causing some reflux. I read on the HER forums about taking it vaginally. So I tried it. So far, so good. Can anyone think of a reason NOT to continue to do this? Obviously, it's not been suggested by my male OB, but he didn't even realize there was a generic Zofran.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinky* 
Not sure if this is relevant or not. I was having a time getting Zofran down. I haven't had luck with any form except the ODT. The taste, however, was causing the nausea to worsen and possibly causing some reflux. I read on the HER forums about taking it vaginally. So I tried it. So far, so good. Can anyone think of a reason NOT to continue to do this? Obviously, it's not been suggested by my male OB, but he didn't even realize there was a generic Zofran.

I heard that not only does, "hooching" it work better, but that it eliminates a lot of the constipation issues. I would say that if it works for you, just stick with it. You can only, "hooch" it with the dissolvable zofran though, not the regular pill. I'm glad you found something that is working for you. I too heard that the dissolvable tastes really nasty.

An update on me, I am still taking 8mg of zofran a day (by mouth, lol), BUT instead of an entire unisom pill at night, I've weaned down to 1/2 a unisom!







: I think the severity of my n/v is starting to decrease a little bit. I still vomit at least once a day, but I'm hoping that now that I am 20 wks, maybe things will ease off a little bit. My big u/s is on Tuesday and I'm excited, yet nervous! I've also finally started to gain wt, I'm up a lb!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok, I have the "severe constipation" from Zofran I think. I feel tons of pressure...I thought it was just normal pregnancy stuff but this feels different. I CANNOT poop at all. I've taken 3 colace today, 2 a few hours ago and 1 like an hour or so ago. At what point should I call the doctor? I'm pretty miserable


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I CANNOT poop at all.

Can you do an OTC enema? I'd do that before taking additional meds.







Constipation sucks!







:


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, here's my experience...

What I've had to do since the colace wasn't cutting it, was add a dose of Miralax every morning (once things started moving along smoothly I cut it down to 1/2 dose). I take it in my hot chocolate, which in and of itself seems to help me move things along. I haven't had any more problems since starting it, which is bliss, because the pain was unbearable before. I'm able to go without straining, my hemmerhoids have cleared up and I feel normal again.

But, if you're in pain and haven't been able to go for days, don't wait for relief to just happen from Colace or Miralax. It probably won't. If things are already too backed up then those most likely won't help, it'll just add to the pressure building up behind the "blockage." Not that I would stop taking them, mind you, you want things to run smoothly after you deal with the immediate issue! I would try a glycerin suppository first. Personally I wouldn't bother with the doctor yet, they're just going to tell you to try a suppository or an enema if it's that bad and personally I know I feel a whole lot better doing that in the privacy of my own home/bathroom.

The colace does take a while to kick in and if you're dehydrated already from n/v it might not work at all. Miralax is really gentle, it's what was recommended for my baby when she was constipated.

I also added a lot of high fiber foods, which has helped, but if you're still having a hard time eating then that's not as helpful. Someone recommended the Fiber One bars and those are really good! I've also been eating a high fiber cereal every morning.

I really hope this helps. It's such an intensely awful feeling!

ETA: I also added in a good probiotic and I think that's helping, too!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinky* 
I was having a time getting Zofran down.

DD was prescribed the _liquid_ Zofran a year or so ago (to take along w/ antibiotics) and I saved it. Anyhoo, I tried it yesterday when my evening nausea hit and it's wonderful. It's flavored (by the pharmacy) like orange and it went down perfectly- no aversion at all. Just thought I'd mention that if vaginally doesn't work, there's always the liquid Zofran.


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ohhh, I would be a little careful with Miralax. Although it's over the counter, it's class c, and my doc recommended Phillips before that....

Also, Phillips works wayyyy quicker (hourse instead of days). If you can manage to get it down, go with the milk of magnesia. Just make sure you have a bathroom nearby...


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I pooped!







:

Thank heaven. I was like DYING. It was a looooooooooong night. I couldn't go out and buy anything becuase my husband works nights. Well, I feel better now.

Although, after a week of no vomiting and little nausea, that seems to be showing up again. I threw up my lasagna last night and I'm queasy this morning. If it's not one thing it's another. *sigh*

My fiber intake is actually pretty good. I eat whole wheat bread every day, whole wheat waffles, apples, ect. And before the Zofran, even when I didn't get a lot of fiber I didn't have problems with constipation. This stuff binds you up something awful!


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Well, I'm 20 wks along (found out its a boy and feeling kind of resentful about it, b/c I really wanted a girl, I already have two boys and this is our last baby), and thought my n/v was getting better. So, I tried to wean myself off of the zofran. No go. I feel really awful again and have been throwing up. So, I guess I am still stuck with zofran/unisom.

TF- I hope you get some relief from the constipation. If you have to, do an enema for some immediate relief and then do the miralax/colace/high fiber diet after that as as preventive measure.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Be careful with the colace! Even if you think it's not working, it can kick in hours or sometimes DAYS later. (I speak from very humiliating experience!)

Hot baths sometimes helped me.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mags* 
Well, I'm 20 wks along (found out its a boy and feeling kind of resentful about it, b/c I really wanted a girl, I already have two boys and this is our last baby), and thought my n/v was getting better. So, I tried to wean myself off of the zofran. No go. I feel really awful again and have been throwing up. So, I guess I am still stuck with zofran/unisom.









I think that's a pretty normal reaction when you really want a girl, especially if you're not having anymore. Just like it's normal for those who're having trouble TTC to feel a little resentful towards pregnant women. I know you're a great mama and will be to the new baby too, regardless of it's gender.
I hope the Zofran kicks back in quickly and you're feeling better soon.

Talula Fairie- I'm glad you got a little relief from one discomfort and I'm sorry to hear the other has returned.







Hoping that something will happen to find you some comfort from both.


----------



## mom2cash (Sep 24, 2007)

Ugh, I have a feeling I need to be here... I'm only 5 weeks and the nausea and wretching over the toilet is coming on full force. I had HG with my last pregnancy and ended up in the hospital with an IV and zofran but we don't have health insurance this time so I guess that's out. The only thing that helped me last time was eating constantly so my blood sugar never dropped and at one point keeping a preggy pop in my mouth at all times (like I literally couldn't take it out or waves of nausea would overcome me). And now I'm pregnant and nursing a toddler so the blood sugar issue is even more an issue. I haven't found a midwife yet so I don't have anyone to call about this so I look forward to reading this thread for help! So glad to have found you!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2cash* 
Ugh, I have a feeling I need to be here... I'm only 5 weeks and the nausea and wretching over the toilet is coming on full force. I had HG with my last pregnancy and ended up in the hospital with an IV and zofran but we don't have health insurance this time so I guess that's out. The only thing that helped me last time was eating constantly so my blood sugar never dropped and at one point keeping a preggy pop in my mouth at all times (like I literally couldn't take it out or waves of nausea would overcome me). And now I'm pregnant and nursing a toddler so the blood sugar issue is even more an issue. I haven't found a midwife yet so I don't have anyone to call about this so I look forward to reading this thread for help! So glad to have found you!

You're going to need some kind of treatment if HG hits again, especially if you had it as bad as you say. Some areas have special state/county insurance just for pregnant women, you may want to look into that. This can be a serious health issue, if you vomit so much you can't get good nutrition, that puts you at risk for preeclamsia and a host of other issues. Plus just the dehydration factor from the vomiting itself. It's recommended that women with HG start on Zofran right away for the best results, too.








I hope you get it sorted out soon. If nothing else, do try to get a Zofran script if you can afford it and take yourself to the ER if things get really really bad.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 







I hope you get it sorted out soon. If nothing else, do try to get a Zofran script if you can afford it and take yourself to the ER if things get really really bad.

Check this out from HER also. It's about a program which will help you to get Zofran if you have a HCP willing to fill out the form (and you're willing as well) for a minimal cost (possibly even no cost).


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

That's great that there is a way for people to get Zofran if they can't afford it.

Man I am so miserable. I didn't vomit for a week and I was all excited, thinking the worst was over. Now I can barely keep anything down at all and I'm back to vomiting several times a day and being queasy all the time.

Well, back to the couch to watch Sex and the City episodes back to back. Maybe it will cheer me up. I can't move anyway without wretching so I'd better watch something entertaining.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Girls, check this thread!!!

I wanted to tell you that I looked at this thread and couldn't help but laugh. The ladies over in the Allergies forum have been researching liver detox recently and the only thing I *hadn't* connected to my liver not detoxing properly was HG... until you posted that thread.
Thanks.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

My midwife told me that it's often that the liver cannot handle the extra hormones of pregnancy that is the underlying cause of HG. Makes sense. When I went to Kaiser to be put on fluids my billirubin level was up. My midwife recommends dandelion for your liver, but uh...ime, good luck keeping it down if you have HG.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
My midwife told me that it's often that the liver cannot handle the extra hormones of pregnancy that is the underlying cause of HG. Makes sense. When I went to Kaiser to be put on fluids my billirubin level was up. My midwife recommends dandelion for your liver, but uh...ime, good luck keeping it down if you have HG.

Which is probably why the thread she posted was about preventing/reducing HG rather than what to do while you're dealing with an active case of it.
If you can get your liver detoxing better pre-conception, as the thread starts off discussing, I think you stand a better chance of continuing with the regimen as the pregnancy progresses and preventing HG. Medication is also mentioned, it's not like she said "This will keep you from taking meds for HG."
I know it's no help for those of you in current HG hell but for those who are considering conceiving again, it is something to look at.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh I wasn't saying that I didn't like that thread or disagreeing with anything they said, I think the thread is awesome! I wish I had seen it beforehand.

Lately I can't keep any herbs down at all not a thing forget it. I can barely keep my Zofran down







This was a surprise pregnancy, we'd given up TTC and were going to wait until I felt healthier (I was having problems with my TMJ and other issues), so I didn't have time to prepare.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

TF.
I know you're miserable right now. I'm sorry.
I used to have problems with TMJ... I still do occasionally, but at least my jaw doesn't "lock" like it used to do. I don't know what changed it but... I'm not going to complain about it.
I wish I could pop over and help around your place a bit. I know how it feels to have everything falling apart around you while you're feeling terrible and to have not been expecting a new LO on top of it (regardless of how wanted).


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the hug









Yeah, my TMJ was very very bad and extremely painful. I was taking painkillers for the really bad flares for a good year (not consistently, of course, only when the pain was unbearable) so I am sure my liver wasn't very happy with me in the first place. Which is probably why this is the worst pregnancy I've ever had HG wise. I did everything I could think of for the TMJ...chiropractor, physical therapy, meditation, yoga, you name it I tried it.

I finally managed to get to a TMJ specialist (it was a nightmare getting that referral out of Kaiser, let me tell you), but the specialist is in my old hometown two hours away. He fitted me for a nightguard the day before I found out I was pregnant. After that, I was too sick to make the drive. So at some point, I have to go down and pick the thing up







The good news is that pregnancy hormones (relaxin) make my TMJ way way better, so I'm not in pain to varying degrees every day. It just occasionally hurts and I've only had one TMJ migraine the whole pregnancy.

My bipolar was flaring up too pretty bad...I had just switched meds when I got pregnant. I had to go off everything, which has been ok since pregnancy also makes my bipolar better, but I've been pretty grumpy with everyone. Probably becuase I don't feel good.

I wrote a novel!

I am hoping that by week 20-25 things will improve like they did with my other pregnancies, but I'm starting to wonder if they will since by this point in the other pregnancies I wasn't nearly this queasy anymore, and I rarely threw up.


----------



## BethandLC (May 20, 2008)

Wow an HG thread!!

My first pg with dd was severe HG - starting at 5 weeks till the bitter end. Started at 125 lbs and lost 22. Net gain was 2 lbs. PICC line, numerous inpatient stays, Zofran, Phenergan, Reglan, Nexcium. Severe PPD and PTSD post partum.

This pg HG is moderate. 18 lb weight loss - have gained back 5 lbs. Same protocol with meds - we have switched in and out between Phenergan and Meclizine. I'm 27 weeks tomorrow and the vomiting is probably sitting around 5-7 times a day but that's so much better than the 30+ times a day a few weeks ago. I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome to MDC and the thread, BethandLC. Sorry you can join us on this particular thread but I'm glad you've found us.
I've been slacking off around the house this weekend and really need to get cracking but wanted you to know you're welcome.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Been feeling sick lately in the mornings. Reflux is coming on pretty badly... wakes me up multiple times a night. Puked this morning. Terrified I'll relapse.
Only 8 weeks left.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Been feeling sick lately in the mornings. Reflux is coming on pretty badly... wakes me up multiple times a night. Puked this morning. Terrified I'll relapse.
Only 8 weeks left.











I threw up around that stage (started at 36w) with #1. But it was only like, maybe once per day sporadically, and I wasn't nauseous that often. I never got as bad as I was during the first 20 or so weeks.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 









I threw up around that stage (started at 36w) with #1. But it was only like, maybe once per day sporadically, and I wasn't nauseous that often. I never got as bad as I was during the first 20 or so weeks.

I hope that's it. I've been nauseous pretty much every morning since I stopped throwing up, but it's been getting worse again since the reflux started. Where I could "work through it" most mornings before, recently I'm not feeling well enough to do that. It's lasting longer today than it has since I got rehydrated in January too.
I posted on the HER forum too, and some of the ladies there have said maybe it'll calm down if/when I go on reflux meds. I'm making ginger tea right now, hoping it'll calm things down.







:

ETA: Thanks for the hug, too.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I hope that's it. I've been nauseous pretty much every morning since I stopped throwing up, but it's been getting worse again since the reflux started. Where I could "work through it" most mornings before, recently I'm not feeling well enough to do that. It's lasting longer today than it has since I got rehydrated in January too.
I posted on the HER forum too, and some of the ladies there have said maybe it'll calm down if/when I go on reflux meds. I'm making ginger tea right now, hoping it'll calm things down.







:

ETA: Thanks for the hug, too.









Yw







I bet the reflux meds will help. I get really queasy too when my reflux acts up. And don't get me started on mornings. This morning, I felt fine, ate a bagel, then I went to the bathroom and the smell almost made me vomit! Ugh. I hate how one little thing like that sets you off.

And, every time I start saying how much better I am doing? I am sure to vomit again. It's been sporadic now, at least? I'm still queasy a lot though.

Hey, do you happen to have a link to the funny "you know you have HG when" threads on HER? I tried to find them and couldn't. I should join that forum (like I need more internetz addiction).


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Yw







I bet the reflux meds will help. I get really queasy too when my reflux acts up. And don't get me started on mornings. This morning, I felt fine, ate a bagel, then I went to the bathroom and the smell almost made me vomit! Ugh. I hate how one little thing like that sets you off.

And, every time I start saying how much better I am doing? I am sure to vomit again. It's been sporadic now, at least? I'm still queasy a lot though.

Hey, do you happen to have a link to the funny "you know you have HG when" threads on HER? I tried to find them and couldn't. I should join that forum (like I need more internetz addiction).

Here's one of them. There are a couple more but I can't find them right now.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Here's one of them. There are a couple more but I can't find them right now.

These are hilarious! And so true!!

I am amused to learn I am not the only one who laid on the couch watching the food network just to torture themselves.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

While I am glad I am not constantly nauseated any more, the random vomiting is tiresome too. The other day I was eating lunch,a nd just threw up on my plate.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
These are hilarious! And so true!!

I am amused to learn I am not the only one who laid on the couch watching the food network just to torture themselves.

I couldn't. The one that someone wrote about having the magical power to smell food on tv? Yeah, that describes what it was like for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
While I am glad I am not constantly nauseated any more, the random vomiting is tiresome too. The other day I was eating lunch,a nd just threw up on my plate.
















No fun, lissa. I'm glad that I at least get warning time... usually.
And I have to agree, I'm so glad that I'm not nauseous ALL THE TIME anymore.


----------



## babykaoss (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Thanks for the hug









Yeah, my TMJ was very very bad and extremely painful. I was taking painkillers for the really bad flares for a good year (not consistently, of course, only when the pain was unbearable) so I am sure my liver wasn't very happy with me in the first place. Which is probably why this is the worst pregnancy I've ever had HG wise. I did everything I could think of for the TMJ...chiropractor, physical therapy, meditation, yoga, you name it I tried it.

I finally managed to get to a TMJ specialist (it was a nightmare getting that referral out of Kaiser, let me tell you), but the specialist is in my old hometown two hours away. He fitted me for a nightguard the day before I found out I was pregnant. After that, I was too sick to make the drive. So at some point, I have to go down and pick the thing up







The good news is that pregnancy hormones (relaxin) make my TMJ way way better, so I'm not in pain to varying degrees every day. It just occasionally hurts and I've only had one TMJ migraine the whole pregnancy.

My bipolar was flaring up too pretty bad...I had just switched meds when I got pregnant. I had to go off everything, which has been ok since pregnancy also makes my bipolar better, but I've been pretty grumpy with everyone. Probably becuase I don't feel good.

I wrote a novel!

I am hoping that by week 20-25 things will improve like they did with my other pregnancies, but I'm starting to wonder if they will since by this point in the other pregnancies I wasn't nearly this queasy anymore, and I rarely threw up.

TF- I'm not stalking you, I promise. Have been meaning to get back into Mothering and find some support, but I've been pretty unable to function. I could have written this post. This was also our third pg, a surprise, and I've been struggling with TMJ, other dental issues, as well as headaches, asthma, rashes, and terrible, terrible rages. I'm pretty sure I could qualify as bipolar, however I haven't seen anyone to diagnose. I do find that my TMJ seems to flare up when I have other signs of a hormonal surge such as ovulation, or around certain milestones of this pregnancy. I'm convinced the two are related. I also have been vomiting profusely, since the day AFTER my BFP. Can you believe it, I never spontaneously vomited during either of my previous pregnancies, and here I am, almost 19 weeks and still almost daily...

I too read the thread about dandelion and other herbs and the connection with liver support....I'm convinced of that as well in my case as I have a history of pain meds from the TMJ and other chronic pain. Haven't tried any yet though, $ is an issue currently as poor DH is looking for work.

I'm happy to say that even though I'm randomly sick, the intensity seems to be WAY lessened in the past two weeks or so, and I just FEEL better....less nausea. Don't mean to post a downer thread, because as the weather gets warmer and warmed I know I will feel better and better!









As a long time lurker, no-time-to-poster-er, I am trying to jump in and actually talk on here. I need the support and feel part of the community.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Babykaoss,
My morning nausea is starting to go away now which means I need to go and actually be productive while I can, but I wanted to give you a







before I go.
I, too, am convinced much of my problem is a poorly functioning/detoxing liver, and I plan to address that as soon as this LO is out (although I'm trying to implement some changes now too).


----------



## babykaoss (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks so much Jacqueline! I always end up being a thread-killer, so the hug means a lot!!!

Reading through the funny thread on HER....OMG, that is funny. I'm going to make dh read it so he can see how many other women have been doing the same things as me. He's tried so hard to be supportive, but has struggled with believing that its really THAT bad, because, you KNOW, you had two babies before and were always glowing and happy to be pregnant!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babykaoss* 
TF- I'm not stalking you, I promise. Have been meaning to get back into Mothering and find some support, but I've been pretty unable to function. I could have written this post. This was also our third pg, a surprise, and I've been struggling with TMJ, other dental issues, as well as headaches, asthma, rashes, and terrible, terrible rages. I'm pretty sure I could qualify as bipolar, however I haven't seen anyone to diagnose. I do find that my TMJ seems to flare up when I have other signs of a hormonal surge such as ovulation, or around certain milestones of this pregnancy. I'm convinced the two are related. I also have been vomiting profusely, since the day AFTER my BFP. Can you believe it, I never spontaneously vomited during either of my previous pregnancies, and here I am, almost 19 weeks and still almost daily...

I too read the thread about dandelion and other herbs and the connection with liver support....I'm convinced of that as well in my case as I have a history of pain meds from the TMJ and other chronic pain. Haven't tried any yet though, $ is an issue currently as poor DH is looking for work.

I'm happy to say that even though I'm randomly sick, the intensity seems to be WAY lessened in the past two weeks or so, and I just FEEL better....less nausea. Don't mean to post a downer thread, because as the weather gets warmer and warmed I know I will feel better and better!









As a long time lurker, no-time-to-poster-er, I am trying to jump in and actually talk on here. I need the support and feel part of the community.











We have such similar stories. I can totally commiserate with you. I'm 19 weeks as well and still pretty queasy, though I vomit less now. It's maybe once every few days instead of daily.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm officially never going to update that I'm feeling better again.

Another whopper of a bad day. Plz to be killing me now.


----------



## babykaoss (Nov 11, 2004)

Bad day here too. Burning nipples, dizzy, and nauseous. I'm staying positive, telling myself that its a growth spurt, which my little belly certainly needs, and will definitely be GONE before I know it. Right?!


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

TF and BK, I'm right there with you ladies on the misery and having a hard time trying to be positive.









In the past 2 wks, I have been miserable. I now have reflux to add to the mix (and have been trying to get past a bad cold for the past wk and a half too). So, the zofran really hasn't been doing much for me lately. The unisom works, but it knocks me out, so I can only take it at night. So, now I have had to add in zantac into my pharmacy basket to help with the reflux too. I hate taking all of these meds, but it's like basic survival right now and I'm really depressed that I still have several months left before the baby will be born. It also doesn't help that every time the baby kicks me, it makes me feel nauseous and this one is like a soccer play or something he kicks a LOT. I don't remember feeling nauseous like this when my other babies moved around, but whenever this baby moves, I feel soooo sick, it's like motion sickness or something! I'm 23 wks and also think that the baby (and me) are going through some sort of growth spurt, b/c I'm starting to get SPD type of pain too...


----------



## babykaoss (Nov 11, 2004)

I get the motion sickness thing too. The computer screen aggravates the sickies, so I have to even cut back on reading online, which is usually how I try and forget how I'm feeling. Bah humbug. And I do NOT remember my boobies burning this late (19wks).....add me to the acid reflux list as well. Oh, tomatoes and spicy food, you torment me for craving you!!!

Come on, time, FLY! Come on, little belly, GROW!


----------



## SHANNON1983 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magentamomma* 
Lost 40 lbs pg with pg 1, lost 2? or so with the other two. The tiredness is what got me this last time. I missed my dd being 4 yrs old. I get tired of all the herbal or dietary advice at this point. I am an avid reader and researcher. I have tried it all at this point. People really don't get it, unless they are around to watch you puke. Even then I don't think they can comprehend what 9 months of vomiting does to a person. I still can't stand Braggs Liquid Aminos.
One friend wasn't sympathetic after she found out that I knew I would be like this and chose to get pg again, another said well you wanted to be pregnant to which I retorted, Just cause you choose to drive doesn't mean your asking for a car wreck.
I like this tribe

my fiance said the same thing to me the other day, and I seriously wanted to shoot him. He's very lucky hes supportive 95% of the time and takes care of our 4 year old while im puking/sleeping to avoid puking. With DS i lost 16 pounds but the sickness didn't start till around 10 weeks and lasted till about 4.5/5 months. This time I've been nauseous since about 5 weeks and if I don't stop puking I think i'm going to burn a hole through my throat.


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi I'm tiptoeing in here. .

had HE so bad last time I burst all the blood vessels in & around my eyes. couldnt see for a few days, and when I finally could, I looked like I'd been badly beaten. thats when my ob finally put me on meds.

I'm scared b/c back then, I had a super understanding boss who let me come in whenever and leave whenever and I didnt already have a dc to care for so when I was home, I could crawl into bed.

didnt start till 9w w/that pg and this time I'm already starting to puke at 5w









what are the chances it will just be 'reg' m/s starting early and not HE?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doberbrat* 
Hi I'm tiptoeing in here. .

had HE so bad last time I burst all the blood vessels in & around my eyes. couldnt see for a few days, and when I finally could, I looked like I'd been badly beaten. thats when my ob finally put me on meds.

I'm scared b/c back then, I had a super understanding boss who let me come in whenever and leave whenever and I didnt already have a dc to care for so when I was home, I could crawl into bed.

didnt start till 9w w/that pg and this time I'm already starting to puke at 5w









what are the chances it will just be 'reg' m/s starting early and not HE?

Honestly? Considering how bad it was...unlikely







Unless you did a cleanse with herbs and all that, and even if you did...HG is pretty likely to return and it also tends to get worse in every pregnancy. BUT some lucky women do have a normal pregnancy after an HG one. You'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Honestly? Considering how bad it was...unlikely







Unless you did a cleanse with herbs and all that, and even if you did...HG is pretty likely to return and it also tends to get worse in every pregnancy. BUT some lucky women do have a normal pregnancy after an HG one. You'll have to wait and see.

ugh! I was treated by a chiro & homeopath the whole time and have been since

maybe I'll be one of the lucky. gotta think positive right


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

I guess positive thinking didnt really work out. Just threw up at work and as I'm hanging over the toilet, I see blood. massive nose bleed.










I'll give it a few more days working w/the homeopath and then go for the big guns. Just seems so early to go down this path.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doberbrat* 
I guess positive thinking didnt really work out. Just threw up at work and as I'm hanging over the toilet, I see blood. massive nose bleed.










I'll give it a few more days working w/the homeopath and then go for the big guns. Just seems so early to go down this path.

research has shown the earlier you start HG treatment the better off you are. Homeopathy didn't personally work for me, but maybe it can for you.








, mama. I know how hard it is.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Well, since starting zantac, I have been able to go down to 1/2 a unisom in the evening. I guess that is good news...


----------



## treehugger75 (Apr 17, 2008)

27 weeks yesterday, still need the zofran.







: I tried going w/out on Sunday just to see if I could, then spent the whole day in misery. If I don't take it half an hour before I have to get out of bed then I might as well not take it at all. If I DO take it 1/2 hour before I get out of bed, though, I mostly feel like a totally normal pregnant person for the whole day, so that's good!

I just wanted to be done with it, though. Done with HAVING to wake 1/2 hour before I need to (I have to get up often enough to pee, I don't need anything else waking me, thanks), done with the constant near-constipation, done with having to argue with my PCP that yes, I DO need it, no, crackers DON'T help and if you tell me that again I'm going to reach through the phone and throttle you...

But at least I can eat. At least I'm finally gaining weight instead of losing. I can care for my kids and get out of the house again.


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

Update on me&#8230;.

I remember why I SWORE I'd NEVER have another child&#8230;.

Been on the zofran since noon on Fri. still nauseaus and still throwing up albeit less.
Now I'm 'blessed' w/the zofran constipation as well.

And I cant maintain my body heat. Temp yesterday was 97.5 so my thyroid is prob low.

And I have the sniffles/cold etc.

I'm keeping ginger ale down (mostly) and kept a bit of dinner down and a few saltines but that's about it since last Wed. I should go weigh myself out of curiosity&#8230;

Have an ob appt on Wed am so I'm trying to hang on till then.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Can you guys come see my thread?

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho....php?t=1068481


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Okay, seriously, I'm on the verge of just crying today. I feel terrible. I want to puke. I've managed to eat but I can feel it sitting in my chest like a lump of lead. It's been quite some time since I felt this way and I could seriously just cry. I'm not usually *weepy* about feeling sick to the stomach but I am right now.
Please go away, nausea.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Okay, seriously, I'm on the verge of just crying today. I feel terrible. I want to puke. I've managed to eat but I can feel it sitting in my chest like a lump of lead. It's been quite some time since I felt this way and I could seriously just cry. I'm not usually *weepy* about feeling sick to the stomach but I am right now.
Please go away, nausea.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Ugh, add me to the list of feeling miserable. I'm almost 27 wks and for the past two wks, it seemed like I was getting better and I started to have some hope that *maybe* this will be the first pregnancy where I don't have it all the way to the end. I did not throw up for two wks, so I tried to wean myself off of the zofran, but would feel bad again. Today (my DH just left for a five day business trip and it coincides with me having to do a lot of work for some organizations I am involved with), I feel like I am going downhill again. I vomited up my entire breakfast, and have been feeling so sick this entire day and feel like I will probably vomit a couple more times before the day is over. I took the zofran, but it is not doing anything. UGH, I don't have any help from anyone else with my 2 kids while my DH away. It SUCKS that it's gotten so bad at the worst possible time that it could!







: I can't even cook dinner tonight, b/c I feel like crap. Thankfully, I think I can scrounge up some leftovers. Oh and someone asked if I would consider have a fourth child (right now I'm on boy #3, and yes, the reason they asked is b/c I have all boys), and I told them NO WAY, not with having to deal with the nausea and vomiting with each and every pregnancy! I want a girl really badly, but I can't go through this again...


----------



## umbrella (Jul 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doberbrat* 

what are the chances it will just be 'reg' m/s starting early and not HE?

Fwiw, I had HG with my first pregnancy, and a more regular morning sickness the second time. It was still pretty rough for morning sickness, but I only lost 5 lbs that time, and it only went to 14 weeks, as opposed to losing 15 lbs and it going to 20 weeks the first time around.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mags* 
Ugh, add me to the list of feeling miserable. I'm almost 27 wks and for the past two wks, it seemed like I was getting better and I started to have some hope that *maybe* this will be the first pregnancy where I don't have it all the way to the end. I did not throw up for two wks, so I tried to wean myself off of the zofran, but would feel bad again. Today (my DH just left for a five day business trip and it coincides with me having to do a lot of work for some organizations I am involved with), I feel like I am going downhill again. I vomited up my entire breakfast, and have been feeling so sick this entire day and feel like I will probably vomit a couple more times before the day is over. I took the zofran, but it is not doing anything. UGH, I don't have any help from anyone else with my 2 kids while my DH away. It SUCKS that it's gotten so bad at the worst possible time that it could!







: I can't even cook dinner tonight, b/c I feel like crap. Thankfully, I think I can scrounge up some leftovers. Oh and someone asked if I would consider have a fourth child (right now I'm on boy #3, and yes, the reason they asked is b/c I have all boys), and I told them NO WAY, not with having to deal with the nausea and vomiting with each and every pregnancy! I want a girl really badly, but I can't go through this again...









I hear all that.
People were asking me when I was still sick constantly "Is this the last one?" and I kept telling them to ask me after it was over and done. I think I'd like to have one more still (ETA: Not because we have all boys, just because I think one more "feels right", iykwim.) but... when I feel terrible, there's NO WAY I would think of it. (Maybe) I'll gladly ignore how sick I was later in the hopes it won't be so bad next time. (Willfully ignorant much?)

Thanks for the hug, TF.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

You're welcome, Jacqueline. If it makes you feel any better, I got really sick yesterday too.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 







I hear all that.
People were asking me when I was still sick constantly "Is this the last one?" and I kept telling them to ask me after it was over and done. I think I'd like to have one more still (ETA: Not because we have all boys, just because I think one more "feels right", iykwim.) but... when I feel terrible, there's NO WAY I would think of it. (Maybe) I'll gladly ignore how sick I was later in the hopes it won't be so bad next time. (Willfully ignorant much?)

Thanks for the hug, TF.









You know, maybe I'm just very gloom and doom, but I feel like there is NO chance that I could ever have a pregnancy w/o having to deal with hyperemesis too. Do ppl actually have hyperemesis pregnancies and then have subsequent pregnancies w/o it? To me, that is just truly amazing. I just assume I'm going to get it... b/c so far it's 3 out of 3, kwim? The ones where I didn't have it, I miscarried very early on. Best of luck to you with maybe adding another baby to your family after the current baby you are carrying. If it weren't for the hyperemesis, and I was one of those women who LOOOOOVES to be pregnant (can you sense the sarcasm, the words, "loves to be pregnant" will never come out of my mouth), yeah I'd go for #4, but with the way my pregnancies are and having had enough of a hard time convincing my DH to have #3, we're finished. If we want to have another one, I'd probably go the intl adoption route...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Aw, honey.







It doesn't make me feel any better to know that others are ill too. It is nice to know that others understand though and that I'm not crazy and/or a big suck. To know there's someplace I can go where people won't think I'm just being a baby.
I hope your reflux hasn't been making things worse for you.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Aw, honey.







It doesn't make me feel any better to know that others are ill too. It is nice to know that others understand though and that I'm not crazy and/or a big suck. To know there's someplace I can go where people won't think I'm just being a baby.
I hope your reflux hasn't been making things worse for you.

Well my Reflux is fine now it's just that I ran out of Zofran and couldn't pick it up until like noon. Geez I was a whole four hours late getting my dose in and I paid for it big time. Threw up my breakfast and most of my dinner


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I had two pregnancies with severe hg, hospitalizations, all that. My current pregnancy has not been so bad. I still had severe ms, but I probably wouldn't call it hg, no hospitalizations, etc. I firmly believe being tested and treated for h. pylori made a huge difference.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Mags, I can completely understand your sentiments. I'm pretty darn sure that if this pregnancy had been any worse than it already was (remember, I managed to get through with only being rehydrated once and only had medication while I was in the hospital), my answer would be a resounding "F you" to the thought of another one.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Well my Reflux is fine now it's just that I ran out of Zofran and couldn't pick it up until like noon. Geez I was a whole four hours late getting my dose in and I paid for it big time. Threw up my breakfast and most of my dinner


















I'm sorry you ran out of Zofran and I'm glad your reflux is better. I hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 








I'm sorry you ran out of Zofran and I'm glad your reflux is better. I hope you're feeling better today.

I appear to be back to normal now. Slightly queasy but not bad.


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

I can say w/100% certainty I will NEVER do this again. DH declined getting snipped when I first brought it up and he wanted #2. after a m/c last fall he changed his mind and we have a surprize.

I'm already tired of telling dd mommy cant do something b/c she's sick. mommy cant eat b/c she's sick. dont touch me b/c my tummy hurts.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doberbrat* 
I can say w/100% certainty I will NEVER do this again. DH declined getting snipped when I first brought it up and he wanted #2. after a m/c last fall he changed his mind and we have a surprize.

I'm already tired of telling dd mommy cant do something b/c she's sick. mommy cant eat b/c she's sick. dont touch me b/c my tummy hurts.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Well I've hit 25 weeks now and I just threw up this morning.









I guess this pregnancy really is going to be worse than my other 2. Boo.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Well I've hit 25 weeks now and I just threw up this morning.









I guess this pregnancy really is going to be worse than my other 2. Boo.










Sorry I'm not closer, not that I'd be much help if I was right now anyway though.


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey everyone... soooo big news... I'm pregnant again!

Anyway, add me to the list of people that have a better time of it while breastfeeding. I'm about 7wks and nothing (well some nipple soreness).

It is so weird how different this pregnancy is from Jillian. I had already been to the ER a couple times at this time last go round. And I was already on prescription meds. This time I've barely felt anything.

OK, sorry to brag, but wanted to let you all know that there is hope after HG!


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm afraid to jinx it but I'm feeling a bit better. Spent Wed in the ER getting fluids and IV reglan. Yesterday they started me on phenergan in addition to the reglan and I've had some juice, eaten a bit of breakfast and had 1/4 of a coke so far today.

I'm a smidge spacy but I'll take it!


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/he...e-high-IQ.html

Have y'all seen this article about the relationship between morning sickness and high IQ? I don't know if it is valid, but it's interesting,







.

I should have mentioned that I had horrific hyperemesis with our first daughter and milder hyperemesis with our second daughter. So bad with our first daughter that I was spitting up blood from vomiting so much, and it lasted from seven weeks until birth. So -- I really do feel for all of you and I am sending you my love and support.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treasuremapper* 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/he...e-high-IQ.html

Have y'all seen this article about the relationship between morning sickness and high IQ? I don't know if it is valid, but it's interesting,







.

I should have mentioned that I had horrific hyperemesis with our first daughter and milder hyperemesis with our second daughter. So bad with our first daughter that I was spitting up blood from vomiting so much, and it lasted from seven weeks until birth. So -- I really do feel for all of you and I am sending you my love and support.

Interesting! Well it's true for me I guess. My mom had HG and my IQ is about 138. My kids are pretty smart and I had HG for both of them. This baby is going to be the smartest of all though, considering I've been the sickest


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
This baby is going to be the smartest of all though, considering I've been the sickest

















I'm not the only one who had that thought!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 







I'm not the only one who had that thought!









great minds think alike


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, our dd (now seven) is very smart, and I feel that she should be a genius, considering how bad my hyperemesis was when I was carrying her.

Off topic -- I thought it was hilarious that the reporter said the women "fell pregnant" -- I never heard that expression before.


----------



## foodmachine (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi! How is everyone feeling?
I've read the first 17 pages and then jumped to the end to join in. I had HG with DD (now almost 17 months) and we have decided to TTC again in 2-3 months.
I read the HG thread by Spark about preparing your body pre-pregnancy, so I have just ordered Milk Thistle and B6. And I've just given up coffee (yawn) and I guess I've had my first and last daiquiri this summer.
Has anyone had positive results with this?


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I'm glad that this thread is back. Well, I'm 33 wks and in the past wk, weaned myself off of the zofran. I am doing ok, still feel nauseous, but not much worse than when I was on the zofran. So, now I am wondering how much the zofran really worked. I did throw up earlier this wk, but have done ok other than that one time. Still taking 1/2 unisom at night though, I may try to wean off of that next wk to see how I am doing. So, now that I am starting to feel better in the n/v dept, of course it figures that I basically dealing with all the last tri discomfort. I never get to, "enjoy" my pregnancies and this one has been the worst yet. I feel bad for my kids, b/c I'm so tired/slow that we haven't been doing much lately. I'm due the end of July, but wouldn't mind it if the baby showed up several wks early, I'm just sick of being pg.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm feeling awful. I'm really really nauseous today and I've been throwing up every few days and getting nauseous a lot.

29 weeks. I think I'm going to be sick for the long haul









And btw, for me, Zofran makes the difference between being able to somewhat feel normal and being sick. If I miss even one dose my head is in the toilet within 12 hours.


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm feeling a bit better at 15w. no longer feeling at death's door b/c I'm 30min late on my meds. still cant be in a resteraunt or group food setting and hearing about food sill make me want to hurl. I am eating a bit more variety though and even a bit of protien.


----------



## snowmom5 (May 8, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck with rooibos tea? I have a friend who was recently hospitalized with HG and is now home - if it might help I'll pick up some for her...


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Tea doesn't do much for my HG...but everyone has different drinks they can tolerate. Only way to know is to try.

Man I've had a string of bad days lately


----------



## snowmom5 (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Tea doesn't do much for my HG...but everyone has different drinks they can tolerate. Only way to know is to try.

Man I've had a string of bad days lately























Thanks. I know that liquids have been particularly hard for her; she's on IV pump zofran. Maybe I'll send over a few teabags for a trial run - I wish I could make it for her myself but it's too far (I think she should try it iced with sugar; I'll let her make the call).

Sorry you're feeling so crummy!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I've had minimal success w/ tea. I tried! I managed to keep down maybe 3 cups. (Not all at once, over the cours eof a few days.) But, like a PP said, each woman is different. Give it a shot!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Sending you all huge hugs & lots of love. HG is rough. And, yet, you are all STRONG. I KNOW you can get through this! You'll be back to your happy, healthy, body-loving confident selves again. I promise!









The thread that I started was linked at the beginning of this thread. And, here's one more if it helps anyone. It's more medically minded, but still, I felt like I had to be prepared if I went there again. It was part of my healing process & preparation for another pregnancy... http://forums.helpher.org/viewtopic.php?t=6140&start=15


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Well this is my last baby and I found that thread after being pregnant with this one. Kind of a day late and a dollar short here. Boo.

Threw up the herb I took to stop a run of BH contractions last night. Throw up my iron pills and I'm anemic. Supplements are a joke.

I AM SO SICK OF VOMITING! I AM SO SICK OF NAUSEA!!! I JUST WANT THE BABY OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT.

I find myself wondering which is worse: a preemie or spending the next 10 weeks vomiting. Though I know those are not my options and I would never give up my homebirth or having a healthy term baby, that is how bad it is.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

How are you girls doing?


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm much better. dare I say it? I've stop vommiting. still nauseaus all the time but its more tolerable.

I've gained some weight which is good (I guess) and I've stopped needing IVs to get rehydrated.

met w/a nutritionist a few weeks ago and it went fairly well. she'd like me to be drinking more but who wouldnt.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I forgot to update here.
Marius Victor Joseph was born on May 27 weighing 7lbs 14ozs and 21 1/2 inches long.
I don't have a birth story for him. I really meant to but I just haven't got to it.

Talula Fairie, you're due any day here, aren't you? Hoping it's soon soon soon.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I forgot to update here.
Marius Victor Joseph was born on May 27 weighing 7lbs 14ozs and 21 1/2 inches long.
I don't have a birth story for him. I really meant to but I just haven't got to it.

Talula Fairie, you're due any day here, aren't you? Hoping it's soon soon soon.









I'm due in a week. I'm probably going to be pregnant forever, though. I'll have to buy some mumus since I have almost no clothes that still fit. Maybe I will have them made in cool Amy Butler fabrics.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I'm due in a week. I'm probably going to be pregnant forever, though. I'll have to buy some mumus since I have almost no clothes that still fit. Maybe I will have them made in cool Amy Butler fabrics.



















7 Days!!!







:
Also, knocking on wood for you, Doberbrat.







:


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 









7 Days!!!







:
Also, knocking on wood for you, Doberbrat.







:

I can't wait until I don't have to start every morning with Zofran, dry heave in the shower (then throughout the day, while peeing my pants at times) and be forced to eat every two hours because heaven forbid my stomach get the least bit empty.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I can't wait until I don't have to start every morning with Zofran, dry heave in the shower (then throughout the day, while peeing my pants at times) and be forced to eat every two hours because heaven forbid my stomach get the least bit empty.

I understand.







I was like that with DS1 (minus the Zofran) and it's gotten worse with each pregnancy.
I forgot to tell you too. You chose such a beautiful name for your daughter (all of them but this one too).







it.


----------



## Friendlee (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey all - this thread was bumped and I just wanted to pipe in about how much the bio-identical hormone (progesterone) helped with my HG. I didn't find this solution until after losing nearly 20 pounds...but the relief was amazing. Someone told me that someday it would be over and that someday I'd feel vibrant again. I did not believe that. Figured I'd have to just adjust to this new low. Though I have wanted to be a mother from the moment I was given my first doll - this caused depression and resentment of the baby.

I feel wonderful now! If you have a doctor who can perscribe bio-identical hormones from a compounding pharmacy, I would ask about this option. I spent hundreds of dollars on perscriptions, books, remedies, tools and programs before I found this. Finally I found a doctor who told me that when morning sickness continues on to HG it is a sign of low progesterone.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I had progesterone supps from a compounding pharm during my 1st pregnancy and still had hg.


----------



## Amandamarie (May 2, 2006)

progesterone suppositories didn't help me either. The only thing that helps a little is IV fluids.


----------



## Kikelet (Jun 21, 2007)

I am really glad I found this thread. I have been so so sick. I am on Zofran, but that only helps me to not vomit so often. I'm 10w4d with my first baby and I've been vomiting a few times daily since 5 weeks with constant nausea. I have left the house twice in almost 2 weeks, and I've been in bed for almost a week straight. Even moving my position in bed makes me severely nauseated, and getting up to pee is difficult.

I am able to eat the equivalent of one full meal throughout the day, but I noticed that I have not had any fluids in almost 2 days, which worries me. My honey is coming back from the store with unsweetened tea, but I have a hard time drinking water because it tastes so disgusting. Anything sweet sets off my salivary glands and I will throw up saliva if I don't stay away from sugar and starch.

I know I have HG, and my m/w and I discussed this at great length at our last appt. My concern is about not getting enough fluids, despite the fact that I can eat food. I am on a state program where I have to go to the downtown hospital ER that has wait times of 8-12 hours to be seen. I want to avoid going there so badly. I think it's time to break out the ice cubes and try to suck on them. My m/w said that if I can eat one ice cube every hour or so, I won't get dehydrated.

Thanks for letting me vent a little.. I'm so tired of this and I actually empathize with women who consider terminating their pregnancies because of HG. Although I wouldn't ever go through with that, I now understand how severe m/s can be and how it can really mess with your well being and emotions.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

HG screws you up BAD, both physically and mentally.

I just read Beyond Morning Sickness, by Ashli McCall. GREAT read. Very emotional, though -- it brought me back to my last pregnancy a lot. So hard.

If you can handle the ice cubes, maybe freezing other liquids can help, too.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Kikelet,
Have you been to HER? If not, please check it out. You may be able to find some help there in the stickies in the forum (not that everyone on this thread isn't helpful... it's just an available resource).
<FOODMENTS and DRINKMENTS>
If sweet is no good, what about salty? Do you think you could manage to drink broth? Also, have you tried adding sliced lemons or limes to water to disguise the taste a little without adding sweetness?


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

How is everyone?

My youngest is 22 mos and WOW, does HG still get to me. I'm not sick or pregnant again, but I keep up with a lot of other HG mamas from HER, that Jacqueline linked, so it's still in the forefront of my mind.

Hope you all are doing ok.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm not pregnant or sick either, but HG is always with me too. I wonder if the trauma is what keeps it fresh in my mind. Any time I do get sick regularly, I start to panic.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
How is everyone?

My youngest is 22 mos and WOW, does HG still get to me. I'm not sick or pregnant again, but I keep up with a lot of other HG mamas from HER, that Jacqueline linked, so it's still in the forefront of my mind.

Hope you all are doing ok.









I'm good. I finally had the baby and HALLELUJAH no longer vomiting. The last time was about two hours after I had her and I haven't been queasy since. Man it's awesome.

I'll never forget how bad it was, though. And my teeth are destroyed hardcore. And I am pretty sure I never want to be pregnant again, HG being a huge factor in this. 9 months of vomiting sucks.


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Hey, I am happy to find this tribe, too. This is my third pregnancy, and the "best" so far in terms of NVP (nausea and vomiting of pregnancy). I have normal weight gain because, although I vomit a lot, I am usually able to eat a bit right after.

I am actually happy when I vomit after eating something that is not too expensive or nutritious -- I get so mad when I vomit something $$$ and it is wasted. You know what I mean!









I am vomiting more than with my other two, although still constantly nauseous (like now!) -- I do get a *few* breaks. I am usually nauseous all night, which makes going back to sleep after waking really hard. BTW, I am 16 weeks now, and much better in terms of energy than I was in the first tri. I wanted to die then. It was hell.

I have two other kids and all summer they watched TV almost nonstop. The thing that is hardest is that people just don't understand, and it is hard for them to deal with, so when people ask if I am still sick, I just make a few jokes. But really, we just end up isolating ourselves.









I find that Floradix does help me very much -- I could not get by without it. Also raw apple cider vinegar -- I take it in a shot glass 3 x per day. Huge help. The only med that works for me is phenergan, but I only use that when I can't eat at all for 24 hrs because I can't take care of the kids when I have that, even if they are just watching TV! because I can't stay awake with it.

I really hate this part of pregnancy. I love my baby, and I looooooooove birth, but nausea... I prefer more vomiting. I get more relief that way.









I heard that Floradix makes a calcium supplement, so I am going to try to find that. I throw up *all* pills, even my kids' gummy vitamins. But, I have been able to take the Floradix liquid, so I am optimistic about the calcium.

I am thankful for this tribe. I like the HER forums, too, but mothering.com is more my style.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I know EXACTLY what you mean, Velveeta. I used to get so pissed if I threw up something expensive. I once almost cried after vomiting up my $3 bottle of kombucha. Another time, it was at least $15 worth of sushi.


----------



## sulrossdixie (Mar 25, 2007)

for those of you that have done it multiple times, how did you decide to have more children after how traumatic the pregnancies are? I feel like I have PTSD from my pregnancy with DD (she's 17 months now and I was just so miserable the entire pregnancy, back and forth to the ER etc, etc, I thought I was going to go off the deep end and felt like the worst mom on the planet to poor DS, who's 3.5 now). Also, I'm really scared of the depression and anxiety cycle that the Hg (and hormones) caused during pregnancy.

are there supplements that I can take beforehand to 'build up' stores of b-vitamins or something that will even help (with the Hg or the depression/anxiety)?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sulrossdixie* 
for those of you that have done it multiple times, how did you decide to have more children after how traumatic the pregnancies are? I feel like I have PTSD from my pregnancy with DD (she's 17 months now and I was just so miserable the entire pregnancy, back and forth to the ER etc, etc, I thought I was going to go off the deep end and felt like the worst mom on the planet to poor DS, who's 3.5 now). Also, I'm really scared of the depression and anxiety cycle that the Hg (and hormones) caused during pregnancy.

are there supplements that I can take beforehand to 'build up' stores of b-vitamins or something that will even help (with the Hg or the depression/anxiety)?

Well, to be totally honest, I never had it as bad as I did last time. All the other times I was much improved by 25 weeks. This time, it was the entire 39 weeks of pregnancy that I was sick for. Lots and lots of Zofran was consumed, and I have tons of cavities now from all the vomiting. Not sure if we are going to have more kids and yes, HG is a factor in this decision.

However, if I were to do it again, I'd do a liver cleanse first. Check this thread, a few pages back there is a link to a thread about the supplements you can take to prevent hyperemesis. I know Dandelion is one of them.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

When I ttc'ed my 2nd, I figured the hg was a fluke. Before I ttc'ed my third, I was tested and treated for h. pylori, and it helped a lot.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I was surprised how bad it was this time around. It never was quite that bad before.


----------



## Realrellim (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sulrossdixie* 
for those of you that have done it multiple times, how did you decide to have more children after how traumatic the pregnancies are?

I'm at 12.5 weeks of my second HG pregnancy and I'm not doing this again. I was reluctant to get pregnant this time after my experience last time. I won't take the chance again because this time has been so much more intense than last time. I had met with a nutritionist and was doing some stuff to cleanse my liver and recover from some work-related stresses before I got pregnant, but it didn't help. I definitely think it was worth doing, but it's not a cure-all.

Brief intro for the thread: I had HG with DD, starting as normal m/s at 3.5 weeks, becoming HG by 7 weeks at which point I was prescribed phenergen, and I continued to throw up 2-3x/day while taking phenergen until she delivered at 39.5 weeks. This time, the m/s kicked in at 3 weeks, reached HG proportions by 4.5. I started phenergen again and it didn't work, so I ended up at the hospital for IV rehydration just shy of 5 weeks, at which point I'd already lost 5 lbs. Over the next 4 weeks I lost another 4 lbs. That's almost 10% of my body weight so I feel pretty skeletal now. We tried Zofran, Reglan, and eventually I ended up on a stronger dose of Zofran and was still throwing up 5+ times a day. Basically, I kept one meal and maybe a snack down most days between 8 and 12 weeks.

Just after 12 weeks things have started to improve and I'm only throwing up 1-3x/day. If it follows the pattern DD's pregnancy did, things will continue like this until I deliver. I'm not thrilled, but it is an improvement over a week ago. I'm also getting acupuncture weekly (and have those ear things in my ears all week), and taking B6/unisom because I've been really nauseated this time around in between the throwing up.

velveeta--ITA about throwing up expensive or nutritious food! Last week I met with my midwife in the afternoon and she asked what food had stayed down. I thought, and said "um, a power bar."







The organic cereal with rice milk, the salmon and cream cheese on whole wheat with a tomato from my garden and organic blueberries: no, of course not.


----------



## emnic77 (Sep 12, 2009)

Can I ask a question in this thread?








I'm so sorry to read what all of you have gone through. My question is how you know when this is something more than morning sickness. I'm 8 weeks, and considering calling my midwife today because in the past three days I've kept down a rice cake, a small bowl of spaghetti, and maybe a glass of water a day. Knocking on wood this morning that the peanut butter toast I had a while ago stays down. I'm throwing up 5-7 times a day, dry heaving or gagging probably 12-15 times a day, and threw up stomach acid last night (I'm guessing...I though bile was yellow, and this was DEFINITELY acid - ouch - and clear). I've lost 4 lbs in the past week off my 110 lb pre-pregnancy weight.

I've been really sick with both my previous pregnancies, both of them I was still occassionally throwing up straight through until about 8 months, but I don't remember ever throwing up stomach bile or feeling this awful for 20 hours a day straight (I've figured out I can eat something at around 8pm or so and keep it together for long enough to get it mostly digested). The nausea is 100% constant. Morning, noon, night, middle of the night, laying down, sitting down, standing up, just ALWAYS.

So my question is, in your experience, is this heading past morning sickness, and should I call my midwife?


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emnic77* 
C
So my question is, in your experience, is this heading past morning sickness, and should I call my midwife?

Well, to be honest, I would call your midwife for support -- I have done that a lot, myself. It really does help. For me, I use the rule of -- have I NOT been able to keep down *any* calories for 24 hrs? Then, I call. I really like gatorade or similar to help restore electrolyte balance after a session of vomiting. It helps you feel better faster.

At this stage in my pregnancy (18 weeks), I seem to have stopped vomiting for the most part. Yesterday and the day before were horrible for me, but overall, I am just nauseous 100% of the time. What that means in terms of health is that although I *feel* worse, I am doing better. I am eating, gaining weight, and am measuring just right. It is weird to have my midwife talk about how healthy I am when I feel so crappy all the time.

More than anyone else, maybe, I *hate* saying it is better to be "just" nauseous, but for you and your baby, it really is.









I try to have behavior that minimizes the risk for vomiting:

-brush with manual toothbrush only, and very minimally. use listerine to make up for bad brushing!









-eat mostly cold foods with less smell

- be very gentle with moving around/exercise

-chew foods very slowly

-be kind of still after eating while I digest

I really hope you are feeling better soon. This is so hard.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I've never had HG until this pregnancy. I had some morning sickness with DD3, but it eased up as soon as the second trimester hit. Nothing with my others.

With this pregnancy, the nausea and vomiting started around 5 weeks and has gotten progressively worse since then. I'm 10w2d now and just miserable. My midwife prescribed Zofran, Phenergan and said to take Unisom, but all three put me to sleep! Obviously, that's not an option with my littles home all day.

Guess I'm just looking for the commiseration. I've lost 17lbs so far and am vomiting 6-8 times a day with constant overwhelming nausea in between.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

emnic,
I'm sorry you're feeling so terrible. Although the rule of thumb is as velveeta stated, I would likely call my mw for support if nothing else (as velveeta also said). Most HCPs are clueless about HG, as many of us have found out.
Go and check out the Hyperemesis Education and Resources website (HER). Go read some of the stories on the forum. Read the stickies in the Foodments section in particular- it has a lot of great ideas for what *might* stay down.
Unless you have a history of severe NVP, chances are your mw will do nothing.







I hate to ask, because I don't want to "cracker" you, but have you tried Unisom and B6?
Regardless of the rule of thumb, if this continues for a few more days, I would suggest *requesting* hydration. I think the hydration I finally got after 21 weeks of pretty much what you're describing is what put me "over the top" to finally feeling better but by then I was so used to feeling sick, I was almost scared to eat or drink, or even think of food and was always waiting for the nausea and vomiting to return. At this point, I would say you're "borderline" (I consider what I experienced to be "borderline") but even that is way beyond anything approaching fun. But, as the ladies on HER say, if you can read our experiences and relate to what we say, chances are you have HG; if you are taking the time to search the internet because you're feeling *that miserable*, chances are you have HG.







I hope you're able to find some relief.


----------



## emnic77 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't even seen my midwife yet (except for our original "interview" discussion) but I love her and I know she'd be great for support, so I need to keep that in mind. I ate a piece of peanut butter toast this morning and it STAYED DOWN, and then I found out that macoun apples (yes, only macouns







) make me feel loads better, so I've been nibbling away at them all day.







I can't not even explain how happy it makes me to EAT!

I have not tried b6 or unisom yet. I usually can't take sleep aids - I have a ridiculous over the top reaction to them and end up asleep for two days if I take even half a dose.







I need to go pick up some B6. For once, I didn't have to throw up in a bag in the car today.








Even if I just get this one day of relief, it will help sooo much. I was just in tears on the bathroom floor last night, exhausted and with stomach muscles burning and acid in my throat...ugh. Even just one day of reprieve would help.


----------



## Realrellim (Feb 1, 2006)

An antacid might help too. A more natural option is 1 TB apple cider vinegar in water, or you could try zantac or tums or rolaids. Acid reflux has been a problem for me early on, and I know it's affecting the nausea and throwing up.

Also, I too would urge you to call your midwife. During my first pregnancy, my OB prescribed phenergen after I lost 2 lbs in a week from the HG, but never explained that it was HG (even though I suspected that was the case). This time, it was clear that yes, it had been last time and was again. The fact that you're losing weight suggests they might suggest something. If you weren't, it'd be a different story.


----------



## emnic77 (Sep 12, 2009)

So I had foot reflexology done yesterday, and holy crap, I feel like a new person! I didn't wake up throwing up last night! I didn't throw up this morning! It's like night and day...I was miserable as usual right before I had it done and an hour afterwards, I felt 50% better. I am so hopeful...scheduled an acupuncture appointment for Tuesday. Keeping my fingers crossed. But for now, I'm going to EAT.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Emnic, that's awesome that the reflexology helped!! I hope you continue to have success.

All of my pregnancies were surprises and every time I thought, "This one will be different. I won't get sick again." But every time I was wrong.

I won't be having any more babies because of the HG. It's just too much for me.


----------



## emnic77 (Sep 12, 2009)

I spoke a little too soon.







It helped a lot but seemed to wear off and hasn't had the same effect when doing it again. I'm at least keeping some things down so, so I guess that's a bonus. Hoping for the best with the acupuncturist on Tuesday.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emnic77* 
I spoke a little too soon.







It helped a lot but seemed to wear off and hasn't had the same effect when doing it again. I'm at least keeping some things down so, so I guess that's a bonus. Hoping for the best with the acupuncturist on Tuesday.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

not feeling well today. nauseated.
does the wanting to curl up and cry every time you feel nauseated ever stop?


----------



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

Just chiming in -- 10 weeks pregnant with my second HG pregnancy. Was in the ER Friday night and needed 3 bags of IV fluids before I even had the slightest urge to go to the bathroom. I don't think the urge to cry and be alone every time I'm nauseas is stopping soon....sorry JacquelineR. Wanting to leave all responsibilities behind and just sit on the couch until I deliver. Thank gosh the sun is out today and DH took DS out for an adventure. Not easy -- especially when people say eat crackers and be happy. This was definitely an intentional pregnancy yet I've been distressed since I found out the preg test results. PTSD from the last round no doubt..... I cannot even look at baby stuff. How to make peace with this process?


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Just a quick hello to say that I'm happy to see this thread...I did not have HG, but I was nauseated 24/7 for 20 weeks, and threw up 2-3 times a day every day for that time as well. Just found out I'm pregnant with my 2nd and praying to every power that is that, if this baby sticks, it will be different this time around...

...but if it's not, I am glad to see this thread here for support!


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
not feeling well today. nauseated.
does the wanting to curl up and cry every time you feel nauseated ever stop?









sorry to say, nope.

do talk to your practioner about your emotional state as well. Sometimes, how you're treated medically is related to the emotional state. I have a hard time coping emotionally w/the hg so this time we treated w/more drugs early on. and still to this day, I have a violent reaction when I see/smell certain foods. I can no longer drink water b/c EVERYTIME I drank so much as a sip of water it would come back x6.

there are things I've never eaten since beeing pg and puking w/dd and she just turned 4.








hope it passes quickly for you.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Mommyabroad & JacquelineR,

All I can say is try to find some relief---motion sickness bands, Zofran, reflexology, whatever it takes. The wanting to curl up and cry from the nausea only stopped for me when I got a break from the nausea. Unfortunately, that was a moving target. What worked one day or even one week might not work the next. Even worse, none of it seemed to work by the very end.








:







:







: Hang in there!!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I should clarify that I'm not pregnant anymore but I still feel that way every time I get nauseated.







I've become a huge "suck" about feeling sick to the stomach.


----------



## Sweetflyfishfeel (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi. I'm new to hyperemisis. This is my first pregnancy and I've been horribly sick for almost 2 wks now and can't keep anything down w/o anti-nausea meds. Tried phenergen, had a photophobic reaction, plus it's category C for pregnancy and I've already been on way too many cat. C & D medications this pregnancy as I injured my back 4 days after ovulating. Zofran works great and is cat. B, but my ins is refusing to cover more than 60 4mg pills per month in the generic. WHAT?!! That's little more than a 7 day supply, as I'm taking 2 every 6 hrs round the clock. A nurse told me we could try Reglan, but it's not as strong as Zofran. Zofran just barely works...by hour 5, I avoid eating or I'll throw up, and it takes about an hour to really kick in.

I'm wondering if a liquid form rather than a pill would work better, and maybe at a smaller dose. Anyone know? Guess I'll call the nurse again.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabee* 
Hi. I'm new to hyperemisis. This is my first pregnancy and I've been horribly sick for almost 2 wks now and can't keep anything down w/o anti-nausea meds. Tried phenergen, had a photophobic reaction, plus it's category C for pregnancy and I've already been on way too many cat. C & D medications this pregnancy as I injured my back 4 days after ovulating. Zofran works great and is cat. B, but my ins is refusing to cover more than 60 4mg pills per month in the generic. WHAT?!! That's little more than a 7 day supply, as I'm taking 2 every 6 hrs round the clock. A nurse told me we could try Reglan, but it's not as strong as Zofran. Zofran just barely works...by hour 5, I avoid eating or I'll throw up, and it takes about an hour to really kick in.

I'm wondering if a liquid form rather than a pill would work better, and maybe at a smaller dose. Anyone know? Guess I'll call the nurse again.

please check the hyperemesis.org site for info about the free Zofran program.. from what i understand, it's easy to qualify. i'll look for the link to it in a sec here.

link to that info


----------



## Realrellim (Feb 1, 2006)

Have you tried Zofran ODT? It's orally-dissolvable and took care of the problems I had hoping to keep it down before I had to throw up. Also, Costco has some decent prices on Zofran in its pharmacy.

We ended up arguing with our insurance company about Zofran for 12 weeks before they finally agreed to stop hassling us.

JacquelineR--yes and no. I've always hated feeling nauseated, so I dread getting stomach bugs in general. But, I kept some of my phenergen from last pregnancy on hand and I usually take a dose after 12 hours of throwing up. I'm amazed at how well it works when I'm not pregnant! (It was ok, but not great last pregnancy.) Now that I'm pregnant again and through 1st tri, I'm trying to be very zen about it every day. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I've heard a lot of people have PSTD from it though. I think the only difference is that I so hated stomach bugs before my first pregnancy that having HG was about the worst thing that could have happened.


----------



## Sweetflyfishfeel (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
please check the hyperemesis.org site for info about the free Zofran program.. from what i understand, it's easy to qualify. i'll look for the link to it in a sec here.

link to that info

Thank you so much for the quick reply. I am having the nurse fill out and mail me the forms for that program. Since I'm bedridden and housebound it's going to take a few days to get the paperwork all signed/filled out/mailed, etc. DH is not going to be home for a couple days and I don't really have anyone who can dig through our finances & make copies and run errands for me. Well, I could ask my cleaning lady tmw but I don't know her well enough to have her going through our financial stuff. In the meantime we're going to try a liquid form of Reglan. I asked for liquid b/c sometimes I have absorption issues with things. Hopefully it will work.

*Realrellim*, thanks for the tip but we don't have Costco in my area.


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

I am happy to hear there is a program for free Zofran! I am always so sad about those who have to suffer because they can't afford it. I don't take it b/c it gives terrible migraines, but it works like a miracle for some people.

If you end up not qualifying for that program, you can always petition your ins. for more medicine. It is a pretty quick process; just call them and find out their procedure.

Good luck. Oh, I also want to note that I am using hypnosis for my nausea. It works pretty well. Not perfect, but better than anything I have tried, and the only thing I haven't tried is marijuana. Here is a link to an mp3. I think it is $15. It made me want to use hypnobabies for my birth, so I think it is pretty good. http://www.hypnobabies.com/mylink.php?id=4058#nausea


----------



## ivymae (Nov 22, 2005)

I just need to vent/cry somewhere where people will understand. I am 22 weeks pregnant, and even though things are finally starting to slow down (i'm only throwing up twice a day vs the 10+ of the previous 4 months), I am just so tired of being so sick and tired. I just want to be the good mom and fun wife I was. I want to be able to help my husband with housework, i want to be able to keep on weight, i want to be able to play with my kids on the floor. But I _can't_, and I feel like the sympathetic stage is ending, and people expect me just to get over it already. I am just so, so tired of feeling this way, physically and emotionally. I am scared that my PPD will be worse this time because I am already so raw. I just want to be better.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ivymae* 
I just need to vent/cry somewhere where people will understand. I am 22 weeks pregnant, and even though things are finally starting to slow down (i'm only throwing up twice a day vs the 10+ of the previous 4 months), I am just so tired of being so sick and tired. I just want to be the good mom and fun wife I was. I want to be able to help my husband with housework, i want to be able to keep on weight, i want to be able to play with my kids on the floor. But I _can't_, and I feel like the sympathetic stage is ending, and people expect me just to get over it already. I am just so, so tired of feeling this way, physically and emotionally. I am scared that my PPD will be worse this time because I am already so raw. I just want to be better.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Popping in to say hello & bleahhhhhhh.

I'm just past 10 weeks with my 3rd pregnancy. My first pregnancy ended in m/c at 12 weeks, and I was sick from 6 weeks until 12 weeks. My second pregnancy resulted in a wonderful DD, but I was sick until 22 weeks. I was desperately hoping this time around would be different! But no, all I want to do is curl up and hide while chanting "oh please oh please oh please oh please" to the universe.

I don't think I technically have HG - I have not yet thrown up more than 3 times in one day. But I would say I have extreme nausea/vomiting, with ever-present, 24/7 nausea. Unisom helps, Zofran makes me feel like death warmed over. I have tried acupuncture, wrist bands, every food/drink "remedy" ever suggested, and got my first B6 shot a couple days ago. If the B6 has not started helping by tomorrow, I will go in for IV fluids.

I work full time, and am very lucky to have a wonderful DH who is a SAHD and is now shouldering the load of having a useless wife!

Anyways - just saying howdy. Misery loves company, eh?


----------



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

The IV fluids were really helpful to me with both pregnancies. It always felt like a fresh start.

And do the SeaBands really work for anyone with HG? Maybe for regular morning sickness but I put mine on at six weeks and take them off for showers -- other than that, I see them solely as a fashion accessory







I've had them on with both pregnancies -- my bands of honor. LOL.

So now I'm at 16 weeks -- and went to see my GP who used to deliver babies. She gave me a prescription for Premesis which is a prenatal vitamin with nothing but folic acid, B 6, B12, and calcium -- none of the other typical vitamin stuff. I can't believe I can keep it down. That, in combination with Zofran and 1/2 Unisom at night and tons of protein meals seems to have actually stopped the vomitting. I haven't puked in a few days and my energy is better. I know it's not "over" though because if I miss or am late on the zofran or skip the unisom, I feel awful. Regular B6 didn't do much - but in the vitamin, it seems to help.


----------



## sarmis35 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am about 11 weeks. This is my second pregnancy with HG. I had forgotton how awful this is. Nobody understands. I feel so alone. I feel so sorry for my almost 3yo dd. She is just watching tv all day long. I never wanted to be this kind of parent but I am hopeless. Last pregnancy Zofran worked like a miracle. This time it makes me feel worse. Unisom was helping for a few days but seems to have lost its charm. I can't keep anything down. I am down 11 lbs. I feel weak and I just want to curl up in a ball and tell the world to go to hell. I don't know what to do. I can't take this for months and months. No way. Sorry bout the incoherent rant, but I am just at my wits end and I have nobody in real life to talk to about it.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

With my first few pregnancies I was sick as a dog pretty much from day 1. This pregnancy though I had some slight bouts of nausea, but wasn't even vomiting.

Last night though.. All of a sudden vomiting onset that barely gave me time to breath in between. Incredibly violent and painful. It last from about 6:45 to about 11:30 and then I had about two bouts an hour until about 1:30 am. I barely crawled out of bed and am just sore EVERY WHERE- my throat, my sides, my stomach. I would have stayed in bed all day except it is finals week and my grades are due tomorrow.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quick bump for anyone else who may need the support.

How are you doing through the holidays, ladies?

I hope everyone is managing alright. Thinking of you all!


----------



## anj_rn (Oct 1, 2009)

I just wanted to say I totally know how you feel. I had HG with DS at 5 weeks, lost 25 lbs during 1st trimester, & got dumped by my midwife. Allergic to Zofran, tried everything (B6, reglan, acupuncture, you name it). Hospitalized 8 times for dehydration. HG started at week 4 w/ DD (actually started puking BEFORE I realized I was pg. Same problem, although a lot more IV fluid meant fewer overnight stays in the hospital. Had my tubes tied after DD, so I would never go through it again.

My favorite was when the blood vessels around my eyes would start breaking from all the vomiting.


----------



## sostinkinhappy (May 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
Quick bump for anyone else who may need the support.

How are you doing through the holidays, ladies?

I hope everyone is managing alright. Thinking of you all!









Thanks for bumping this - it has really helped me to read through these pages this morning. I have felt pretty alone and like a lot of my symptoms/feelings/emotional response to HG were just in my head!

This is my 4th pregnancy but 1st experience with the HG monster. In previous pregnancies, I have been nauseated but didn't have the constant throwing up. I have lost 36.5 lbs so far at 18 weeks. I keep hoping that _today will be the day_ that I will finally be able to feel human again and not just lay in bed, clutching my stomach and rocking back and forth.

Once again, thanks for bumping this thread.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sostinkinhappy* 
Thanks for bumping this - it has really helped me to read through these pages this morning. I have felt pretty alone and like a lot of my symptoms/feelings/emotional response to HG were just in my head!

This is my 4th pregnancy but 1st experience with the HG monster. In previous pregnancies, I have been nauseated but didn't have the constant throwing up. I have lost 36.5 lbs so far at 18 weeks. I keep hoping that _today will be the day_ that I will finally be able to feel human again and not just lay in bed, clutching my stomach and rocking back and forth.

Once again, thanks for bumping this thread.


Oh, honey. I'm so sorry.
















Are you on meds?


----------



## momtoafireteam (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sulrossdixie* 
for those of you that have done it multiple times, how did you decide to have more children after how traumatic the pregnancies are? I feel like I have PTSD from my pregnancy with DD (she's 17 months now and I was just so miserable the entire pregnancy, back and forth to the ER etc, etc, I thought I was going to go off the deep end and felt like the worst mom on the planet to poor DS, who's 3.5 now). Also, I'm really scared of the depression and anxiety cycle that the Hg (and hormones) caused during pregnancy.

are there supplements that I can take beforehand to 'build up' stores of b-vitamins or something that will even help (with the Hg or the depression/anxiety)?

I preface this by saying that I am very blessed to have 100% insurance and rx coverage. I know that this would be impossible without it.

I chose to have more children so my HG wouldnt win. I refused to let it. I respond well to bullheaded challenges like that (not a good thing most of the time...







) so it worked for me. However, like Talula, I was never as sick in my subsequent pregnancies as in my first. Now I treat it before I get it. With my first I had NO idea what was going on, my Dr's were dismissing me as being overdramatic and silly. It took til 10 weeks, 23 lbs and presenting to the ER vomiting bloody mucus that they took me seriously. I had early kidney failure, spent 1 month admitted and another 4 months on bedrest with a PICC line and a EKG monitor because my heart suffered permanent damage due to the stress.

Obviously, that was something I didnt really want again. So, when I did IVF for my next pregnancy, I started on zofran. At 4 weeks pregnant. It still hit badly, I still had HG. But nothing, nothing like the first time. I was regularly getting IV rehydration, I was admitted overnight a couple of times, but I made it. I ate out, and I watched TV and I could listen to things (a lot of my triggers in my first pregnancy were sounds and colors).

I know this sounds unbelievable, but I dont think I even had HG in my third pregnancy. I had bad NVP, but not HG. My fourth pregnancy was as bad as the second, but still not as bad as the first. I am 6 weeks now and once again have been preparing for the onslaught for a few weeks. I threw up for my first time this morning.

Please dont take my "I wouldn't let it win" line as a judgment or an accusation that someone who chooses not to have anymore IS letting it win. And there were times during my first pregnancy where I not only didnt want anymore children, but I didnt want the one I was pregnant with. In fact, I didn't really want to live anymore. But as the years went by it just turned from a fear to an anger.

I really do wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## PeachyKeen (Dec 13, 2009)

I am bumping this for other mamas as well.
I am currently 12 weeks pregnant and it seems my HG has gotten worse the further along I have gotten. So far I have lost 8-10lbs which isn't too bad considering I am overweight. I wonder though even with me being overweight, when is it time to become concerned about weight loss. Also have any of you had no outward signs of dehydration but been dehydrated? I am peeing regularly but I also have had a pretty bad cased of chapped lips for the past 2 weeks and am wondering if I should go to the ER to receive IV fluids just in case.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeachyKeen* 
I am bumping this for other mamas as well.
I am currently 12 weeks pregnant and it seems my HG has gotten worse the further along I have gotten. So far I have lost 8-10lbs which isn't too bad considering I am overweight. I wonder though even with me being overweight, when is it time to become concerned about weight loss. Also have any of you had no outward signs of dehydration but been dehydrated? I am peeing regularly but I also have had a pretty bad cased of chapped lips for the past 2 weeks and am wondering if I should go to the ER to receive IV fluids just in case.

I would. The more dehydrated you get, the more likely it is that your judgment is impaired. IMO, if you have to ask "should I go for hydration?", you should be going. The more dehydrated you become, the worse your symptoms are likely to get as well.
It doesn't matter if you're overweight. Pregnancy is not the time to lose weight. I believe the "rule" is worry when you lose 10% of your body weight but i'm so befuddled atm (thyroid problems) you might want to look that up on HER
Hoping you go for hydration and that it helps (if only a little)


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Im so scared I am heading for HG again... I had it with DS but not with DD... and the past two days I can hardly keep even tiny meals down


----------



## Mayachel (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I am so happy to see this tribe even though it doesn't look very active at the moment. To everyone else who has written, it has been so helpful to read your stories.

I tried the B6/Unisom, sea bands, ginger, peppermint, crackers, deep breathing, stopped the prenatals, eating regularly etc...

I am an about to be midwife, 8wks pregnant with my first. I was/am over the moon, but the N/V/dry heaves started two weeks ago and it was such a shock. Emotionally it's been a roller coaster. The first week my friends in the know were basically telling me it was all normal, but it didn't seem like it. I was constantly going back to bed, to lie flat, I couldn't eat or drink and any visual or noise stimulus seems to set it off. I wasn't vomiting too much at first, but I was dry heaving like crazy. In retrospect, I am sad that my peers didn't take that aspect seriously for the quality of life impact. I went into my MW's office asking for Zofran and she laughed it off. Before leaving, I pushed myself to ask again and she obligingly gave me the Rx. I am so so grateful for it. Even with the Zofran on a regular basis, I am throwing up about 3x a day now, and I've lost about 8lbs. There is no doubt in my mind that I have HG.

To get something in me, I have been drinking boost shakes, and making my own smoothies with yogurt and fruit. Solid meals only happen about 2 to 3 times a week. Thankfully, so far I've been managing to adjust my activity level and and force liquids orally, so I don't think I'm getting dehydrated.


----------



## livacreature (Feb 8, 2011)

I wasn't officially diagnosed, but all things considered, I'm smack dab in the middle of my healthy for height BMI and lost 12-15 pounds in the first trimester. Sick all the time. Morning, night. I'm about 16/17 weeks now, and it is better than it was, but I'm still sick several times a day. If I ate, I puked, if I didn't eat, I puked.

The weight loss has stopped at least (though I have had more than one comment about how lucky I am to lose weight while pregnant...idiots). I couldn't get anything prescribed, my docs for whatever reason, haven't been all that concerned. It's my first pregnancy too, maybe I haven't been assertive enough, and there are a lot of people who brush it off a normal and act like you should just suck it up. I don't like admitting that I'm uncomfortable, that I don't feel well, so in hindsight, I kind of deflect when they ask me how I feel. As excited I am with my impending little one, I don't think I've ever felt as miserable as I have the past couple months. It is better than it was, but I'm still not myself. It's so hard to keep up with work, be a functioning human being, and feel this way. I try not to let it impact my mood too much, at least not around other people, but I've decided that is a battle that I will ultimately loss. Pregnancy doesn't last forever. My new mantra!


----------



## ChristineAnn (Sep 2, 2014)

Thought I would bump this up. I've inquired about starting a Hyperemisis group on Mothering but haven't yet heard back. 
Looks like plenty of you have dealt with it and I appreciate this thread being here so I could read your stories. 
I'm currently pregnant with my 3rd babe and my 2nd (diagnosed) HG pregnancy. It's been 7 yrs since I went through my HG pregnancy and this was a very big surprise pregnancy. Aside from appropriate medical care (which seems to be lacking for many still) I feel as tho support, especially from fellow sufferers is one of the best ways to make it through. I'm just finishing my 12th week so I have a long way to go. Any other mommas out there suffering through this? Any mommas from the previous posts have any updates?


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Christine- How are you doing this month?

I am checking in here b/c my last pregnancy was HG. It was indeed quite awful. Finally, my doctor and ND decided meds were the best option.

This time, I'm 5.5 weeks and having the first waves of nausea. I am hoping and praying that this is not a pregnancy with HG! 

I hope that your symptoms have improved!


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

just bumping this thread up...

Is anyone else dealing with HG this month?


----------

